#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-21
<sadrolla> salam be doostan aziz
<sadrolla> #kde-ir
<sadrolla> سلام دوستان
<sadrolla> everplays: سلام داا
<everplays> sadrolla, salaam dude
<elisa87> how can I install cosmosScope(cscope) in ubuntu?
<mehdy> salam be hame
<mehdy> ye soal mikham beporsam,ke niyaz dare ye khoorde avvalesh tozih bedam
<mehdy> man mikhastam barnameye tor ro nasb konam
<mehdy> amma az onjayi ke linkhash fiiile
<mehdy> majbor shodam az jap estefade konam
<mehdy> amma jap begir nagir dare
<mehdy> hala mikham az jap estefade konam,vaseye nasb tor
<mehdy> chi kar kardam?
<mehdy> synaptic package manageram be soorate manual proxy set kardam
<mehdy> amma bazam ye error mide
<mehdy> mige:GPG error: http://deb.torproject.org maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 74A941BA219EC810GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/loell/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources
<mehdy> kesi midooone moshkel kojast?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-22
<jeus> اینجا کسی mysql خفن کار کرده ؟
<lxsameer> jeus: #mysql
<jeus> lxsameer, oona zaboon nafahman
<jeus> :D
<jeus> lxsameer, nemitonam login sham
<lxsameer> jeus: pas boro document bekhun
<jeus> lxsameer, man mysql ro  khodam
<lxsameer> jeus: log e mysql ro bebin ke chera nemituni login koni
<jeus> lxsameer, ama ye gir maskhare daram ke az dirooz asabamo be ham rikhte
<jeus> lxsameer, bishtar shabihe buge t
<hale> salam
<hale> kasi programmingesh ba perl khob hastesh? niaz be hash daram bara gereftan list mime type haye squid?
<ilius> hale: mime type haye squid??
<ilius> hale: midunid mime type chi hast?
<hale> ilius: yes. mikham bedonam request hayi ke az squid rad mishan che mime tye hayi daran va har kodom che tedadi hastan?
<hale> mikham az hash estefade konam ama kheili konde
<ilius> hale: http://www.visolve.com/squid/squid30/logs.php#mime_table
<ilius> hale: shayad komak kone
<hale> ilius: tnx
<bmoqimi> everplays: ping
<everplays> pong bmoqimi
<bmoqimi> everplays: karam ke solve shod,ama chand rooz pish karam dashti?
<everplays> bmoqimi, dari mipichoonia :)
<bmoqimi> everplays: :D chio? :D
<everplays> bmoqimi, bastani ro
<bmoqimi> everplays: ooh oh oh,oono ke man alan shadid payatam,ama bia az mehrdad ham begirim dare mire kharej
<everplays> :D
<everplays> bmoqimi, yani ba bastani dast az saresh bardarim?
<bmoqimi> everplays: Bkhial baba,shaaaaaaaam
<lxsameer> rofagha, ye VPS e motmaen mikhay che dakheli che khareji kasi jai ro soragh dare ?
 * everplays allaho akbar
<haji> lxsameer, ey vatan foroosh-e monafegh, chetor farghi nadare? too iran begir ke vaghti internet ro avordan payin bazam behesh access dashte bashi
<haji> in israel-e jahan khar ke hamash internet ro kharab mikone >:o
<lxsameer> haji: akhe miduni moshgel kojast in irania aslan ghabele etemad nistan aslan
<lxsameer> haji: hala jai ro soragh dari ?
<oceanid> سلام
<haji> lxsameer, nokte bahal ine ke oonayi ke too iran hastan maximum sor@e internet-eshoon 2MB-e, vali vase interanet-e iran mahdoodiat nadaran avazia nemidoonam che fekr-i kardan
<haji> lxsameer, na dude jayi ke khodam test karde basham soragh nadaram
<lxsameer> haji: damet garm mard
<lxsameer> haji: yeki doja bud khodam emtehan karde budam ama jaleb nistan
<haji> lxsameer, kasi ro mishnasam ke ye joorayi vasl bood be theplanet fekr konam vps ham midad, vali goftam khodam try nakardam vps-esh ro
<haji> vali host-esh ro try kardam, kheyli ham razi boodam (albate rabti be vps ke mikhay nadare :) )
<lxsameer> haji: hala url esh chi bud
<lxsameer> haji: miduni inai ke emtehan kardam ta alan ya service eshun tagho lagh bude ya ghabele etemad nabudan
<lxsameer> haji: in akhari ke dige alanan ru VPSe vase khodesh user misakht
<haji> lxsameer, in trip-esh intorie ke gharar dad behet mide, inesh khoobe
<haji> ba sarbarg-o mohr-o az in khozavala ke age harekat-i kard kheftesh koni
<haji> albate arzeshe kheft nadare vali khob bazam ye ahrom-e feshar-e dige
<lxsameer> haji: eyval jalebe
<haji> ilius, salaam dude, haji in harf-aye zedde enghelab chie mizani too facebook? aslan too site-e sahionisti-e facebook chi kar mikoni?
<ilius> haji: سلام
<ilius> haji: نه که خودت اونجا یوزر نداری
<ilius> haji: :-D
<haji> man oonja daram ba sahionism-e jahani mobareze mikonam ilius :D
<ilius> haji: :-D
<dark-sun> سلام بر جانان دوست و دوستان جان
<dark-sun> یک سوال در باب لینوکس داشتم...
<dark-sun> توی فایرفاکس یک صفحه‌ی وبی دیدم که توی سورسش در قسمت جاوا اسکریپتش آمده بود
<dark-sun> name!=null && name!=""
<dark-sun> البته در یک شرط ایف بخوانید:
<dark-sun> if
<dark-sun> آمده بود
<dark-sun> سوال من اینجاست که توی لینوکس چه تفاوتی بین این دو گزاره‌ی شرطی است که بینشان «واو» منطقی لحاظ شده
<dark-sun> ؟
<dark-sun> ilius: سلام جانان
<ilius> dark-sun: سلام
<ilius> dark-sun: null ba "" fargh dare tu javascript
<dark-sun> ilius: ای جان سخن از زبان تاکس می‌گویی
<ilius> dark-sun: در ضمن ربطی به لینوکس هم نداره
<dark-sun> ilius: چه تفاوتی هست؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<ilius> dark-sun: :-D
<ilius> dark-sun: اون رشته هست این رشته نیست
<lxsameer> dark-sun: taze yechi tu javascript darim be in halat if a === undefined
<ilius> dark-sun: هیچی نیست
<ilius> dark-sun: age aslan tarif nashode bashe, undefined e
<ilius> dark-sun: pas null hamchin hich i hichi ham nist :-D ye chizi hast
<dark-sun> هووم... پس هیچ چون در هیچ نیست هیچ است
<ilius> dark-sun: undefined ke undefined e, null o "" ham type eshun fargh dare
<ilius> dark-sun: bezarn alert(type("")) va alert(type(null))
<dark-sun> لت می سی...
 * dark-sun fixed alert(typeof(null));  AND alert(typeof("")); ...
<dark-sun> pas if morede nazar
<dark-sun> va name!=null
<dark-sun> chk mikone k moteghayer vojood dashte bashe
<dark-sun> va ba name!="" chk mikone k meghdare aan moteghayer 't0hi' nabashe.
<dark-sun> thank you Saeed ;)
<dark-sun> the-light: nice 2 c u bro ;)
<the-light> dark-sun: hi bro :)
<ilius> dark-sun: na dada
<ilius> dark-sun: name!=undefined check mikone ke vojud dare ya na (set shode ya na)
<ilius> dark-sun: null va "" ham ke har kodum ye VALUE hastan, age khodet set karde bashi
<dark-sun> ilius: yani 'null' value hesab mishe?
<ilius> dark-sun: in dige logic barname hast ke kodum set shode bashe, empty string ("") ya null ya har chi
<ilius> dark-sun: are
<dark-sun> chetor setesh mikonan? :o
<ilius> dark-sun: a=null;
<ilius> dark-sun: mesle a="";
<ilius> dark-sun: vali "a=undefined" neminevisan!!
<ilius> dark-sun: shayad ham syntaz error bashe
<ilius> *syntax
<ilius> dark-sun: dar vaghe har chizi ke set nashode bashe, undefined e
<dark-sun> ilius: soal : a="" ba a=null yeki nist, hast?
<ilius> dark-sun: na nist
<ilius> dark-sun: baba type eshun fargh dare
<dark-sun> ilius: fargheshoon ine k avali stringe dovomi object
<ilius> dark-sun: uhum
<dark-sun> ilius: humm.. pas ehtemalan vaghti estefade mishe k bekhaym meghdare 1 moteghayer ro reset konim?
<ilius> dark-sun: kodumesh?
<dark-sun> null dg
<ilius> dark-sun: na lozuman
<ilius> dark-sun: momkene be onvane default value set beshe
<ilius> dark-sun: tuye arguman e function ha
<ilius> dark-sun: ke momkene check konim age null bud be ye chize sige set konim (ke masalan calculate mishe)
<ilius> *chize dige
<ilius> dark-sun: dar zemn, age benevisi "if (a)" yani na undefined bashe, na null bashe, na "" bashe ...
<ilius> dark-sun: ye moteghayer e kheire tohi va dorost kesabi
<ilius> dark-sun: adad e 0 ham nabashe
<dark-sun> ilius: ok
<dark-sun> humm... khob age default besh nadim nemishe? yani khob chk mikonim *undefined* hast ya na? nemishe?
<ilius> dark-sun: chera
<dark-sun> tuye function migam.
<ilius> dark-sun: mishe, vali null bedim behtare
<ilius> dark-sun: avalan malum mishe ye hamchin argumani vojud dare (az khate aval e tabe)
<ilius> dark-sun: sanian age esme parametr ro eshtebah type konim tablo mishe
<ilius> dark-sun: chon null ba undefined fargh dare
<ilius> dark-sun: kollan code kheili human-readable tar mishe
<dark-sun> dorost, alan 2 rialim oftad
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> ilius: مرسی
<ilius> dark-sun: خواهش
<ilius> dark-sun: :)
<aseman> سلام من برای استفاده از سشن توی برای سبد خرید مشکل دارم
<dark-sun> من سبد خریدم رو کنار گذاشتم. از «زنبیل» استفاده می‌کنم.
<dark-sun> ببخشید کمکی از دستم ساخته نیست
<aseman> dark-sun : زنبیل یا سبد مهم نیست مم اینه که با چی پیاده سازی کردیش؟
<aseman> php? or ...
<dark-sun> پی اچ پی یا ...؟
<dark-sun> یکم واسه تصمیم گیری در این خصوص دیر نیست؟
<dark-sun> :S
<aseman> dark-sun :  من میخوام ببینم شما هم از همین زبان استفاده کردین؟
<dark-sun> dark-sun: من پی اچ پی کار نمی‌کنم
<dark-sun> متاسفام کمکی از دستم ساخته نیست
<dark-sun> dark-sun: خب منم کار نمی‌کنم
<dark-sun> dark-sun: ببشخین اشتباه فرستادم
<dark-sun> dark-sun: دیگه تکرار نشه لطفا
<dark-sun> dark-sun: بن می‌شین! محض اطلاع
<dark-sun> aseman: بله می‌گفتم که من پی اچ پی کار نیستم
<aseman> dark-sun :  ممنون برنامه نویسی؟ از چه زبانی استفاده می کنی؟
<dark-sun> aseman: من جاوا کار می‌کنم
<dark-sun> aseman: یک فنجون قهوه در خدمت باشیم
<dark-sun> ;)
<aseman> dark-sun :  خوش به حالت من خیلی جاوا رو دوست دارم اما توشهر ما واسش کار نیست
<dark-sun> aseman: هووم.. بله. منم واسه جایی کار نمی‌کنم. واسه دل خودمه
<dark-sun> :)
<aseman> dark-sun :  خوبه اما چطوری پول در میاری؟
<dark-sun> aseman: مشاغل کاذب! بازاریابی می‌کنم
<dark-sun> و اعتقاد دارم: یک روز «خوب» میاد...
<dark-sun> ;)
<aseman> dark-sun :  از لطفت ممنونم دعا کن کارم درست بشه.
<dark-sun> aseman: خدایا کار آسمان رو «درست» بگردان
<dark-sun> کانالی هاش یک «آمین» بگین دیگه
<aseman> dark-sun :  ممنون
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: سلام بهنام جان
<btavakkoli> dark-sun, salam
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: دیر گفتی. تایم آوت شد. معلومه سرور شلوغه. عیدی هم می‌دین امسال؟
<dark-sun> شنیدم سکه بهار آزادی می‌ده سیتو
<btavakkoli> dark-sun, شایعه رو از این گوش بشنو از اون گوش در کن :)
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: بیاه! بعد می‌گن چرا ملت ویندوز کار می‌شن!
<dark-sun> یک ربع سکه بدین حداقل
<btavakkoli> dark-sun, are valllllla
<dark-sun> این همه کاربر اومده، هر شش ماه توزیع جدید میاد
<dark-sun> یک عده هم می‌گن سیتو به بانک مرکزی کمک مالی کرده!
<dark-sun> حالا این یکی رو می‌گن شایعه است
<dark-sun> ولی خب
<dark-sun> تا نباشد چیزکی «دارک سان» نگوید چیزها!!!
<dark-sun> :D
<dingdangdong> =))
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: manam shenidam ghazie banko
<dingdangdong> btavakkoli: :D salamon aleykoN
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: بفرما شاهد از غیب رسید
<dark-sun> :))
<btavakkoli> dingdangdong, Doroud
<btavakkoli> dark-sun, به دار و دسته اراذل و اوباش پیوستی شما هم؟ پول زور میخوای؟‌:))
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: اوباش؟ یا خس و خاشاک؟
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: اوه اوه قضیه ساسی شد
<dark-sun> من کلا دیگه سکوت اختیار می‌کنم
<dark-sun> دوستان جان و جانان دوست من دیگه باید برم
<aseman> سلام من برای استفاده از سشن در پی اچ پی برای سبد خرید مشکل دارم
<dark-sun> کانال ساکت و مهربونی رو برای یکایک شما عزیزان آرزو می‌کنم
<dark-sun> تا «یک روز دیگه» که «از دوباره» بیام خدااااااااا بای بای بای
<aseman> سلام من برای نوشتن سبد خرید از سشن استفاده کردم اما موقع افزودن کالای دوم مشکل داره
<aseman> چند روزه تو اینترنت دنبال حل مشکل سبد خریدم. اما پیدا نمیشه
<aseman> این جا کسی از پی اچ پی برای سبد خرید استفاده کرده؟
<s> salma be hamegi
<Guest78824> kasi raje be narmafzare otumasion edari chizi midune?
<Guest78824> kasi raje be narmafzare otumasion edari chizi nemidune?
<aseman> <Guest78824> : فکر می کنم یک نرم افزار که توش هر چی کارمندان یک اداره نیاز دارند باشه
<aseman> <Guest78824> : مثل نامه نگاری برگزاری جلسه و ...
<aseman> <Guest78824> : بستگی به سطح نیاز اون اداره داره
<Guest78824> aseman: mikham bedunam vase anjame in proje bayad az koja shoru konam chi kar konam?
<aseman> <Guest78824> : خب این برنامه بزرگیه
<aseman> <Guest78824> : باید ببینی کسی که پروژه را بهت گفته به چه چیزهایی نیاز داره
<aseman> <Guest78824> : منظورم تحلیل درست و دقیق هست
<Guest78824> aseman: projeye daneshjueye
<aseman> اول باید یک اداره رو در نظر بگیری بعد ببینی نیازهای کلی اداره ها چیه
<aseman> <Guest78824> : یعنی چه چیزهایی رو بیشتر اداره ها لازم دارن
<aseman> <Guest78824> : مثلا قسمت کاربران ، آرشیو الکترونیکی دبیرخونه و.... تو بیشتر اداره ها هست
<Guest78824> aseman: codnevisish chi ba chi benevisam behtare?
<aseman> <Guest78824> : بستگی داره چه چیزهایی بلدی؟
<aseman> <Guest78824> : ولی من دوست دارم با زبان های اپن سورس کار کنم
<Guest78824> aseman: thanks
<aseman> <Guest78824> :اگه می خوای تحت وب باشه پی اچ پی وگرنه جاوا
<aseman> <Guest78824> :خواهش می کنم.
<kamran> salam
<dark-sun> مرلین منسون عروسی کرد! کی لی یلیلی لی لیلی لیلی لی
<dark-sun> ببخشید اشتباه شد!
<dark-sun> زن قبلیش عروسی کرد!
<AliTarihi>  -.-
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: وای سلام علی آقا
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: آخه زن قبلیش روی لپ تاپش لینوکس نصب کرده می‌گن!
<dark-sun> ;)
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: اها اینم شد ربطش به گنو؟‌ ;)
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: بله! کلا صبحتی خارج از گنو اینجا زده نمی‌شه علی آقا
<dark-sun> من خودم قشنگ حواسم هست
 * dark-sun :"
<AliTarihi> کاملا مشخصه
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: علی آقا شنیدم یک نفر لوگ‌های اینجا رو عوض می‌کنه
<dark-sun> صحبت‌های غیر لینوکسی توش می‌نویسه
<AliTarihi> من که همچین چیزی نشنیدم
<dark-sun> راسته؟
<AliTarihi> اها از اون جهت
<AliTarihi> خب از نظر من جای تاسف داره که حرفای بی ربط به کانال اف تاپیک نمیره
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide makhsosan AliTarihi 
<AliTarihi> و لابد باید زور ناظر باشه -.-
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: مخصوصا دارک سان. سلام سفیدم
<AliTarihi> سلام بر کلاغ سپید :)
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: hi
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: هوی!
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: :))
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: midonam dari chi migi bekhater e hamon miam oftopic ke tallk konam kami delam barat tangide
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: hamin tor to offtopic
<AliTarihi> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: addres esh ro bede
<WhiteCrow1> :D
 * dark-sun addresse offtopic ro nadare :S
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: من می‌خواستم از تو بگیرم!
<AliTarihi> #ubuntu-ir-offtopics
<AliTarihi> احتمالا
 * AliTarihi اف نمی زنه :P
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: sorry ama nadashtam
<AliTarihi> np
<dark-sun> هووم.. گمونم اینوایت می‌خواد! من رو راه نمی‌ده!
<AliTarihi> جالبه
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: man khili vaght e dg irc ubuntu-ir nemiam
<AliTarihi> نه مشکلی نداره
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: منم تا حدی همینطور
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: دام بود علی آقا
<dark-sun> ;)
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: ظاهرا که نیست
<AliTarihi> -.-
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: nemiai off
<AliTarihi> نه مرسی امروز به حد کافی آف داشتم صرف شده :D
<WhiteCrow1> :D AliTarihi
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: 1 ? in script hai grafiki e conky ro ba shell mizanan ?!
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: shoma diruz tu #kernel dar morede ext4 etelaat mikhasti?
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer: yep
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer: bale bale man khili khili niaz am e
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer: kasi javab am o nadad
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer: MSG ?
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: vaghti rafti man taze didam
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: age etelaat mikhay ye sar be wiki e ext bezan koli etelaate bedard bokhor tush hast
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer: MSG ? mishe tallk kard MSG ?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: سلام ژیگولم.. خوبی؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: salam chakerim khubi to
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: are
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: #kernel-ir ham hast
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: Thanks
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: az on var midadi kho :D 1 khat to kanal ezafe kardi :P khaen :D lol
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: ext4.wiki.kernel.org
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: invar abo havash behtare :P
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<milad> salam
<milad> salam  kasi az iran inja hast
<milad> salam  kasi az iran inja hast
<lxsameer> ha inja 99% iranian
<dark-sun> ایران؟
<dark-sun> تهران - رادیو لینوکس
<dark-sun> lxsameer: کی آمار گرفتی شیطون؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<milad> سلام ایرانی کسی هست
<milad> من چطور میتونم لینوکس سفارش بدم
<everplays> irani? mage iran-i inja kasi hast?
<everplays> ta jayi ke man midoonam kasayi ke az iran hastan nabayad inja bian
<everplays> age bian ham kick mishan
<dark-sun> milad: sito.ir
<everplays> shoma az iran-i milad ?
<dark-sun> milad: بگو دارک سان معرفی کرده تحویلت می‌گیرن
<milad> اره
<dark-sun> پورسانت من محفوظه
<dark-sun> عیدی من یادت نره!
<milad> اره
<everplays> ohoh! nagi az iran-i ke az server-a mindazanet biroon milad
<milad> باشه
<milad> حالا کسی میتونه برام لینوکس بگیره
<dark-sun> milad: کدوم شهری میلاد؟
<milad> گیلان
<dark-sun> milad: نه کسی رو اونجا نمی شناسم. اگه اهواز بودی می‌اومدم سر کوچه بهت می‌دادم
<dark-sun> milad: شما که لاگ دارین
<dark-sun> milad: از اعضای بگیر
<dark-sun> مفتی!
<dark-sun> ;)
<milad> اصلا لینوکس ارزش داره استفاده کنم
<milad> لاگ چیه
<dark-sun> milad: خداوند بهت رحم کنه
<milad> چرا
<dark-sun> milad: خود کشی می‌خوای بکنی راه‌های بهتری هم هست
<milad> چرا میگی
<dark-sun> milad: اومدی وسط یک مشت لینوکس کار متعصب هیچده هزار!! می‌گی لینوکس به چه درد می‌]وره؟
<dark-sun> خوره؟*
<milad> Im sorry
<everplays> dark-sun, marde hesabi azyatesh nakon, be jaye windows linux nasb mikone system-esh mitereke
<dark-sun> everplays: جوون خوبی بود
<milad> آخه من تا حالا  لینوکس کار نکردم
<dark-sun> everplays: همین میلاد دیگه. ته ریش داشت از گیلان اومده بود
<dark-sun> milad: چند وقت با وینددوز کار کردی؟
<milad> من  الان 11 سال هست کامپیوتر دارم
<milad> الان 1.5 هست با 7 کار میکنم
<dark-sun> milad: اگه دوست داری یک عالمه چیز جدید یاد بگیری بیا لینوکس خوبه
<milad> ایدی داری
<dark-sun> milad: اینجوری انگار یازده سال برگشتی به عقت
<dark-sun> عقب
<milad> به من بده قشنگ تر صحبت کنیم  ایدی تو
<dark-sun> milad: اینقدره باحاله. کلی چیز جدید هست واسه یاد گرفتن و
<dark-sun> milad: من آیدی ندارم
<dark-sun> milad: اینجا صحبت می‌کنیم
<dark-sun> milad: لینوکس یعنی سختی! یعنی رنج یاد گیری
<dark-sun> milad: ولی آخرش خیلی می‌چسبه
<aliva> dark-sun: تو باز ملتو اسکل کردی؟
<milad> پس من الان دانلود کنم
<dark-sun> milad: اگه طلبه‌اش نباشی حسابی اذیتت می‌کنه
<dark-sun> milad: چی می‌خوای دانلود کنی؟
<milad> لینوکس
<dark-sun> milad: از کجا؟
<milad> از وطن دانلود
<dark-sun> milad: لینکش رو بده تا بهت بگم
<dark-sun> یعنی توی این سایت‌های دانلود فارسی چه کوفتی می‌دن به ملت به اسم «لینوکس»؟!
<milad> http://www.asandownload.com/archives/os/linux/download_ubuntu_final/
<milad> نگاه کن
<dark-sun> اوبونتو!
<milad> اره
<dark-sun> عزیزم از اونجا دانلود نکن
<dark-sun> ubuntu 7.10
<dark-sun> رو گ
<dark-sun> گذاشته
<dark-sun> اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰ الان دو سه ماهی هست منتشر شده
<milad> از کجا دانلو دکنم
<milad> از کجا دانلود کنم
<dark-sun> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<dark-sun> ولی قبلش صبر کن
<dark-sun> یهو دل رو به دریا نزن
<milad> چرا
<dark-sun> لینوکس وین رار نیست که دوبار کلیک کنی نصب بشه!
<dark-sun> یعنی می‌تونه به همون راحتی باشه. ولی بهتره با چشم باز بهش وارد بشی
<milad> الان شما با لینوکس دارین کار میکنین
<dark-sun> من به شسخه بله
<milad> آموزشش هست که من دانلود کنم بتونم یه کانکشن بسازم بیام اینجا از شما راهنمایی بپرسم
<dark-sun> ببین یکم راجع به لینوکس سرچ کن. ویکی رو بخون
<dark-sun> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/
<milad> چطور میتونم کانکشن بسازم
<milad> رفتی
<dark-sun> تو ویکی هست
<milad> تو چی ؟
<dark-sun> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/
<dark-sun> بخون یکم
<dark-sun> :)
<Bersam> dark-sun: آزمایشاتت با موفقیت انجام شده!
<dark-sun> Bersam: سلام جیگر.. گفتم شاید هکت کردم هوویجوری
<Bersam> dark-sun: اره ممکنه از امکاناتش باشه
<dark-sun> Bersam: الان بعد از اون آزمایشات چه احساسی داری؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: یعنی اتفاق خاصی برات نیافتاده؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: نه متاسفانه!
<dark-sun> Bersam: هووم.. یعنی حتی احساس سر گیجه هم نداری؟
<dark-sun> عجیبه والله! این همه دکمه بود. من هر چی بود زدم
<dark-sun> گفتم یا خودم بن می‌شم یا تو بن می‌شی Bersam
<Bersam> dark-sun: بلاک یا ایگنورم نکرده باشی
<Bersam> dark-sun: اتفاق خاص دیگه‌ای نباید افتاده باشه :D
<dark-sun> Bersam: ها؟ همین. چطوری بفهمم؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: بیا روی پروفایلم ... ببین چیز خاصی نمیگه؟ فحش نمیده
<Bersam> dark-sun: اگه نداد که خب هیچی ولی اگه فحش داد احتمالا یه بلایی اوردی سرم
<dark-sun> Bersam: نه هیچی نمی‌گه
<dark-sun> Bersam: ببین من دکمه‌ی نادج رو زدم
<Bersam> اره
<Bersam> نوشته
<Bersam> dark1sun nudeged you!
<Bersam> منم گفتم باشه ...
<dark-sun> Bersam: یعنی چی؟
<Bersam> نمی‌دونم!
<Bersam> dark-sun: همون پوک باید باشه
<Bersam> dark-sun: poke
<dark-sun> آهان. پوک پوک... مثل پک سیگار؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: بستگی داره از چه زاویه‌ای بهش نگاه کنی
<dark-sun> من کلا از دود بدم میاد!
<Bersam> dark-sun: تابلوهه
<dark-sun> برسام کمکم کن
<dark-sun> می‌خوام ترک کنم
 * dark-sun smokes a cigarette...
<Bersam> dark-sun: خووبه
<Bersam> dark-sun: حالا درش بیار محکم بزار پشت دستت ... یکمی درد داره ولی من توی فیلم فارسیا دیدم طرف حداقل یه مدتی طرفش نمی‌ره
<Bersam> dark-sun: البته سیگار رو منظورم بود۱
<dark-sun> Bersam: حیفه. بگذار یکم دیگه الان اعصابم خورده
<dark-sun> من برم. بچه‌ها می‌خوان «جن گیر» نگاه کنن
<Bersam> dark-sun: خوووبه
<satanix7> erghezi: resume at ro be man daadi?
<erghezi> ‏satanix7: سلاااااااااام
<erghezi> ‏satanix7: نه :ی قرار شد بهم یه نمونه بدی
<satanix7> erghezi: english ke moshkel nadari?
<erghezi> ‏satanix7: نه خوندنش رو مشکلی ندارم :)‌نوشتنم کم باشه نه
<satanix7> erghezi: manzooram ine ke resume ro be english benevisi
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-23
<sabayonuser> anybody out there?
<Stifler> test
<everplays> sasy360, haji az sabayon baghali tar chizi peyda nakardi?
<everplays> dependency-e package-ash fajeas, vase nemoone age phpmyadmin nasb koni kolle gnome ro ham bahash update mikone
<ilius> everplays: این وقتی که روی ریمستر کردن میذارن اگه روی مستندسازی اون توزیع اصلی بذارن خیلی بهتره
<everplays> ilius, are khodayish, albate ye repo-e binary ham kenaresh bezanan vase gentoo khoob mishe. alaan sabayon shayad be dard-e desktop bokhore vali aslan nemitooni bahash develop koni
<everplays> az oon mohemtar age gentoo ye 4ta repo-e binary dasht kollan niazi be sabayon nabood :D
<ilius> everplays: va ye installer e khub (na lozuman gerafiki)
<everplays> +1
<ilius> everplays: البته اگه جنتو این اشکالات رو نداشت، شاید آرچ به وجود نمیومد
<ilius> everplays: ;-)
<everplays> hehe, gharar nashod siasi koni az (gh)arch tarif konia ilius :D
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<ilius> everplays: اتفاقا من قارچ دوست دارم. پیتزای قارچ و گوشت... خوراک قارچ :P
<everplays> ilius, nokte ine ke kollan nabayad tarif koni :P faghat bayad irad begiri lol
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<farhad> salam, ye soal dashtam. noskhe badie ubuntu key release mishe? chand mahe baad?
<k1lou> salam
<k1lou> dostan man az disk homa ke baray ubuntu gereftam baray kubuntu ham mitonam estefadeh konam ?
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> E: Couldn't find package guake
<Omid> cheraaaaaa?
<Omid> kasi mitune komak kone/?//
<Omid> ???
<Omid> E: Package g++ has no installation candidate
<lxsameer> Omid: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Omid> http://pastebin.com/tz0WXY40
<Omid> alan mizaramesh, un yeki dorost nabud
<Omid> http://pastebin.com/Nf2MF1Ud
<Omid> ok/
<Omid> in doroste
<hale> salam
<hale> بچه ها من به کمک نیاز دارم
<hale> تو برنامه نویسی
<Omid> W: Failed to fetch http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release    W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<hale> فقط باید یه ساختار رو مشخص کنم
<lxsameer> Omid: aot0get update
<Omid> zadam
<Omid> W: Failed to fetch http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release    W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<lxsameer> Omid: aptitude search guake
<dark-sun> یا الله!
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: سلام علی آقا. غروب بخیر
<dark-sun> برسام، دلایت و فرهاد عزیزم سلام، صورت ماهتون رو از دور می‌بوسم.
<ahmadhesni> dar morede ssh be host ki mitoone be man ye kam etelaat bede?
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: چی؟
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: Salam, khoobi?
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: سلام که سلام!
<dark-sun> :)
<ahmadhesni> :-D
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: اس اس اچ به هاست و غیر هاستم مگه فرق می‌کنه؟
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: yekam behtar tozih bedam, khoob fek konam manzooram ro naresoondam
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: آره کارت سوختش تمام شد
<dark-sun> مثل اون لطیفه‌ی معروف
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: mikham ye ssh tunnel bezanam be ye host roo ye porte khas va be onvane filter shekan estefade konam
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: هووم کار عجیبیه
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: اس اس اچ چجوری فیلتر شکن می‌شه انوقت؟
<dark-sun> خب تو کانال می‌زنی به یک هاست
<dark-sun> اونجا هم که
<dark-sun> CLI
<dark-sun> داره
<dark-sun> یعنی خب آخرش بش هست دیگه
<dark-sun> حالا اگه وی ان سی باشه.. می‌شه
<ahmadhesni> ahmadhesni: nemidoonam chejoorie, vali midoonam mishe! bazi az bache ha in kaaro mikonan vali nistan ke azashoon beporsam
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun:
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: این مدعیان در طلبش بی‌خبرانند * و آن را که خبر شد خبری باز نیامد
<dark-sun> :D
<ahmadhesni> :-)
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: برنامه‌ای هست واسش؟
<dark-sun> یعنی چیز خاصی باید نصب بشه روی سرور
<dark-sun> ؟
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: nemidoonam, vali ye vpn dashtam ke ssh ham mishod kard ke behesh migoftan accounte SSL
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: چه جالب. یعنی هر دو تا رو با هم می‌دادن؟
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: ba in dastoor vasl mishodam ssh -D 3000 -fN 6x91336@ssl.bluewebx.com
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: are, l2tp va sstp ham dasht :-D
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: ها؟ آره. جی اس تی پی چطور؟
<dark-sun> :D
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: na az ina nadsht, chi hast hala? :-)
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: نمی‌دونم! همینجوری گفتم اون چیزایی که خودت گفتی چی هستن؟
<dark-sun> :S :D
<dark-sun> دارک سان« اسمایلی بی‌سوات!
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: :-D daghigh nemidoonam, ye no protocol bayad bashe , manam bisafatam too in ghazie ;-)
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: بیا فردا با هم بریم نهضت!
<ahmadhesni> :-D
<dark-sun> می‌گن آقای مهندس خوبی میاد درس می‌ده... راستی احمد
<dark-sun> یک چیزی امروز دیدم مردم از خنده
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: chi bood?
<dark-sun> روی دیوار چسبونده بودن «فروش مهندس»
<dark-sun> فروش مهندس جهت رتبه بندی!
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: :-D
<dark-sun> من می‌خوام سه تا بخرم
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: bekharim vaghti geroon shod befroooshimesh ;-)
<dark-sun> ای جان! رو هر مهندس کلی سود می‌کنیم
<dark-sun> ای کاش پول داشتیم همشون رو می‌خریدم احتکار می‌کردیمم
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: احمد می‌گن این قضیه فیلتر بشکن رو اس ام اس رو پیدا کردی به منم بگو
<dark-sun> می‌گم*
<dark-sun> اس اس اچ کجا اس ام اس کجا!!!!
<dark-sun> دارک سان: اسمایلی دایورت علی آباد
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: sms??!!  ahaaa , hatman
<ahmadhesni> :-D
<dark-sun> دوغ خوردم مست کردم۱
<dark-sun> دوغش محلی بود آخه
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: bah bah ;-)
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: اهواز میای واست کنار بگذارم
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: man asheghe dooghe mahalli hastam :-D
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: hatman
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: دوغ محلی هم دوستت داره
<dark-sun> واسه عید میای؟
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: :-D yani be hamin zoodi ?
<dark-sun> زودی نداره دیگه! بیست روز دیگه عیده
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: damet garm, lotf dari
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: نمی‌یای؟ دوغه رو بخورم؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: bokhor be yade man ;-)
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: به سلامتی داداش احمد این پک آخره دیگه
<dark-sun> بیا ساقی
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: NoooOOO00000oooSh
 * dark-sun smiley: >*drunk*<
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-24
<amin> salam kasi metoni komak koneh
<amin> chetori metonam ssh tunnel besazam
<amin> kesi nist?
<lxsameer> amin: ssh -D port -fN user@domain
<amin> lxsameer: intori wagti proxy firefox ro roi 127.0.0.1:port set mekonam safheh sefid baz misheh aman ba gSTM va port 22 server sideva port X(harchi) Local protocol mismatch migiram
<lxsameer> amin: in proxy e az noe SOCK5 e na http proxy
<amin> manzooreton ro nafahmidam misheh tozih pedid mekham http traffic ro tunnel konam
<lxsameer> amin: firefox o ke baz mikoni tu ghesmate network esho proxish negah kon
<lxsameer> amin: chand jur proxy dare
<lxsameer> amin: http ftp o ina ye dune sock proxy ham dare
<amin> khodam set kardam localhsot port 8080 all protocol tik yes
<lxsameer> amin: faght un sock proxy o set kono baghiasho khali kon
<amin> wait
<amin> kesi  raje be nginx chizi medoneh koomak
<lxsameer> amin: chi mikhay beduni
<amin> aghe nginx ro nasb kardeh basham az repo pid file va config files kojas?
<lxsameer> amin: ubuntu ?
<amin> yes
<lxsameer> config bayad tu /etc/nginx/nginx.conf bashe
<lxsameer> pid ham bayad tu /var/run/nginx.pid bashe
<lxsameer> amin: nginx ro vase chi mikhay ?
<amin> mikham bezaramesh jai apachi apachi ro befresam tatilat
<lxsameer> na mikhay bahash chi run koni
<lxsameer> php ya python perl chi?
<lxsameer> amin: ^
<amin> php perl and cgi
<lxsameer> amin: unvaght php  ba che module i run mikoni ?
<amin> python ro ham harchi klass raftam nafahmidam
<lxsameer> amin: fastCGI?
<lxsameer> amin: python ke az jofte una ham behtare
<amin> php ro az tarigh fastcgi ba spawn-fcgi add kardam allan 2 moshkel daram
<amin> yek inke chetori domain add konam
<amin> do inke chetori perl ro ezafeh konam
<lxsameer> amin: kolan age mikhay fastCGI ba php estefade koni hamun apache estefade kon chon performance esh kheyli kheyli balatare
<amin> khali zeshteh ama megham init.d script halim nemisheh ina ro az koja bayad beyarim bayad khodam benevisam ya amadas?
<lxsameer> amin: ama php ro behtare ke ba uWSGI run koni
<amin> chera va chetori inkar ro bekonam
<lxsameer> amin: vase nginx ro age distro nadashte bashe bayad benevisi
<amin> az koja befahmam dareh ya nadareh
<lxsameer> amin: uWSGI ye implementation e WSGI e ke aslesh vase python e ama php o ruby o ina ro ham run mikone
<lxsameer> amin: joze 4ta webserver sarie donyast ke ba nginx ham kar mikone
<amin> yani megi bayad nginx ro dobareh benasbam vai
<amin> az sar dard daram mimiram
<lxsameer> amin: ama age mikhay az uWSGI estefade koni bayad hatman Nginx ro ba uWsgi compile koni
<amin> how ?
<lxsameer> amin: vali kolan age tedade user hat ziad nist ya moshgele resource nadari hamun apache kheyli behtare
<amin> link plz
<lxsameer> amin: tu hamun wiki e nginx neveshte
<lxsameer> amin: dar morede uwsgi va nginx ham ye search bezani rikhte
<amin> misheh php ro ba fastcgi run konam ppython ro ham ba fastcgi har dotashon ro ba ham?
<lxsameer> amin: shodanesh mishe, ama mikhay khod koshi koni ?
<lxsameer> amin: kar bi hudei e chon kolan FastCGI eyne chi resource masraf mikone o kheyli konde
<amin> ye kar digheh php ba fastcgi perl ba uwsgi
<amin> ?
<lxsameer> amin: hadeaghal python ro ba WSGI (na uWSGI ) run kon
<lxsameer> amin: kolan say kon FCGI o bikhil shi, faghti mikhay uWSGI config koni yeho hamechio ba un handle koni behtare ke
<lxsameer> amin: FCGI be ye hafte nareside be ghadri ravanit mikone ke az rishe miterkunish
<amin> linki raje be uwsgi peyda nakardam zahmat mikeshid link bedid
<lxsameer> w8
<lxsameer> amin: site e khodesh : http://projects.unbit.it/uwsgi/
<lxsameer> amin: injuri ke malume uWSGI php support nemikone :D:D:D:D
<lxsameer> amin: uwsgi + nginx : http://library.linode.com/web-servers/nginx/python-uwsgi/ubuntu-10.10-maverick
<lxsameer> amin: heheheh, guya majburi az hamun FCGI vase php  estefade koni, mituni alan khodeto bokoshi :D
<amin> chera?
<lxsameer> amin: FCGI saratane vaghti config konio kar koni 1 hafte bahash motevajeh mishi
<amin> nemisheh bishtar rahnamai befarmaid
<amin> mekham bishtar khodkoshi konam
<lxsameer> amin: vala fekr konam bishtar az ino bayad tajrobe koni
<lxsameer> amin: chon hamunjur ke goftam FCGI ham kheyli konde ham resource ziad masraf mikone
<lxsameer> amin: vase PHP apache behtare
<aseman> lxsammer :
<lxsameer> aseman: ?
<aseman> lxsammer : hi
<aseman> lxsammer : hi چند روز پسش راجع به سبد خرید صحبت کردیم
<lxsameer> aseman: aha khob befarma
<aseman> lxsammer : ببخشید بیرونم کردند!!!
<aseman> lxsammer : فقط بگو تو دبیان با چی باز کنم؟
<lxsameer> aseman: ha tu debian chio ba chi baz koni ?
<aseman> lxsammer : فایلتونو
<lxsameer> aseman: file e mano ? man ke file i nafrestadam
<aseman> lxsamme : به ایملم الان نگاه کردم
<aseman> lxsammer : signature.asc
<aseman> lxsammer : p
<aseman> lxsammer : حالا فهمیدین
<aseman> lxsammer : حالا فهمیدین؟؟؟
<lxsameer> aseman: aha un file sign e gpg ie mane, mail hamo ba gpg sign mikonam
<lxsameer> b3hnam: hal mikonia
<aseman> سلام كسي توي پي اچ پي تا حالا كد سبد خريد رو نوشته؟
<sameeryho> aseman: code e os commerce o ina ro begiro bebin
<aseman> sameeryho : ببخشيد منظورتون كد چيه؟
<sameeryho> aseman: code e php  , oscommerce o download kon
<aseman> sameeryho : جستجو كردم 3 فايل فشرده اومد فرقي نمي كنه؟
<sameeryho> aseman: vala man nemidunam chi tush momkene bashe, in ye pishnahad bud
<sameeryho> aseman: mituni opensourcecms.org ro ham bebini nemunehaye code furushgah haro bebini
<aseman> sameeryho : ممنون دانلود كردم فكر كنم چيزخوبي باشه (oscommerc)
<sameeryho> aseman: :)
<aseman> lxssameer : من اين كد رو رو برنامه ام كار ميكنم كد قبلي رو هم به ايميلتون ارسال مي كنم اگ وقت داشتين نگاه كنين ممنون ميشم
<lxsameer> aseman: bashe
<aseman> lxsameer: ببخشيد مي تونم بپرسم شما كجا كار مي كنين؟
<lxsameer> aseman: Bayan
<aseman> sameeryho : منظورم شهرتون تهرانه؟
<aseman> sameeryho : من چند تا پيش نهاد كاري از تهران داشتم
<aseman> sameeryho : اما
<lxsameer> aseman: are tehran
<lxsameer> aseman: maileto didam man alan daram miram jai shab ye negah mindazam hatman
<mehran> Salam , man iek moshkeli ba grub dashtam
<mehran> kasi mitoone rahnamaii koneh ?
<mehran> ???????
<mehran> Kasi mitooneh mano rahnamaii koneh ?!
<aseman> mehran بگو شايد من بتونم
<mehran> Tooie grub vaghti command find-o mizanam
<mehran> mige
<mehran> error: unknown command find
<aseman> mehran نه متاسفانه من اين طوري باهش كار نكردم.
<miladgole> salam doostan mikhastam bedonam che tori mishe ubuntu ra tori roye laptopam naasb konam ke bootesh az tarighe flash disk bashe
<miladgole> va ta zamani ke flash diskam ra nazanam boot mbr windows biyad
<miladgole> ?
<miladgole> kasi nist be soal man javab bede
<miladgole> ?
<AbismoNegro_> سلام
<everplays> salaam erghezi, chetori dude? /cc enghezy
<everplays> agha 1soal :)
<enghezy> ‏everplays: سلاااااااااااام :ی
<everplays> enghezy, dude ina ro didi ke chanta computer daran ba hamashoon mian too IRC ke poz bedan? :D
<enghezy> ‏everplays: حواسم نیست دو تا xchat باز کردم :ي
<enghezy> ‏everplays: دو تا کامپیوتر نمی خواد :))))))))) دو بار کافیه برنامه رو باز کنی:‌ی
<everplays> lol
<erghezi> ‏everplays: الان یکی رو بستم :ي
<everplays> erghezi, yani ba choob zadi oon 1ki computer-o leh kardi?
<everplays> ajab! jama@e maye daran dige
<erghezi> ‎everplays:  :D
<soroosh> salam doostaan
<soroosh> man ye moshkel daram dar nasbe ubuntu.kasi mitoone mano rahnamayi kone  ??
<ilius> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-25
<ZXZ> HIIIIIIIIII
<saeed> salam
<saeed> barai nasb ye moshgel daram kasi hast komak kone
<lxsameer> saeed: soaleto bepors harki balad bashe javab mide
<saeed> barai nasb 1 parttishan kafye
<saeed> ye drive
<saeed> manzorame
<lxsameer> saeed: na 2ta mikhay
<lxsameer> saeed: cheghadr RAM dari
<saeed> yekish barai nasbe  dowomish barai chi ?
<lxsameer> saeed: 2vomi vase Swap , cheghadr RAM dari
<saeed> 4 gig
<lxsameer> saeed: khob 4G parition e swap mikhayo har andaze ke dust dari ye partition vase /
<saeed> to xp mishe driv hai marbot be ubuntu ro did
<lxsameer> saeed: na
<mrglinux> everplays: ping
<AbismoNegro____> :'-(
<hasanhabibi> ping erghezi
<erghezi> ‎hasanhabibi: salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam :D
<erghezi> ‏hasanhabibi: خووووووووووووووووووبی؟ :)
<erghezi> ‏hasanhabibi: چطووووووووووریایی؟ :ی
<hasanhabibi> erghezi: salam bi marefat :D
<hasanhabibi> erghezi: kojaee to ?
<hasanhabibi> erghezi: sibilo !
<the-light> hasanhabibi: wb ;)
<hasanhabibi> the-light: ;-)
<joodiabot> hi
<joodiabot> i have a quastion any one wana answer me?
<everplays> haha! soal-e asli ine ke aya to mikhay soal-et ro beporsi va montazere javab bemooni
<dv___> salam bar hame
<dv___> kasi midoone hotori meshe ye "makhzan" dorost kard?
<dark-sun> هلو اند گود ایونینگ
<AbismoNegro____> هلو اند گود ایونینگ خودت
<dark-sun> AbismoNegro____: لول. یاد جک اون بنده خدا افتادم که رفته بود خارج
<dark-sun> رفته بوده خارج یکی بهش می‌گه : گود مورنینگ!
<dark-sun> طرف هم جواب می‌ده: محض احتیاط پدر ** خودتی!!
<AbismoNegro____> :D
<AbismoNegro____> اینجا کمک نمیکنه کسی به آدم :D
<dark-sun> دلیل داره!
<dark-sun> نشنیدی شاعر می‌‌گه : «زمستان» است!
<AbismoNegro____> لول
<AbismoNegro____> ایمیل ها تو سرویس ایمیل اپرا ایمپورت نمیشن کامل در حالی که تو ویندوز میشن
<dark-sun> اپرا توی لینوکس یک عقب افتاده‌اس!
<AbismoNegro____> من از فایر فاکس بدم میاد بیشتر اپرا رو قبول دارم
<dark-sun> یعنی منظورم اینه که متاسفانه
<dark-sun> نسخه‌های جدیدترش اول برای ویندوز میان
<AbismoNegro____> ولی در کل مرورگر بهتری هست نسبت به فایرفاکس
<dark-sun> من هر دو تا رو دارم و راستش سایت‌های ایرونی نمی‌گذارن نبود آی ای رو فراموش کنم
<AbismoNegro____> نیاز به اون همه افزونه ای که معلوم نیست از کجا اومده و در صورتی که بخوای مثل اپرا بشه تبدیل به اسب باری میشه هم نداره
<AbismoNegro____> آره من به آی ای تو لینوکس احتیاج دارم
<AbismoNegro____> یه مقاله ای بود آموزش داده بود ولی من نتونستم نصب کنم. در ضمن آی ای 5 و 4 بود
<dark-sun> AbismoNegro____: می‌دونی من چیکار کردم؟
<dark-sun> یک ماشین مجازی نصب کردم و یک ویندوز رو بستم اونجا
<dark-sun> هر وقت به ته دیگ می‌خورم می‌رم اونجا
<dark-sun> هیچ چیز مثل اون جواب نمی‌ده. من خودم سعی کردم
<dark-sun> ie4linux
<dark-sun> رو نصب کنم. وسط نصب گیر می‌کرد و گیر می‌داد
<dark-sun> گذاشتمش کنار
<AbismoNegro____> ماشین مجازی پوست سرعت سیستم رو میکنه. آدم به لینوکس پناه میاره برای سرعت بیشتر
<dark-sun> AbismoNegro____: بیا! دیدی؟ به ماشین مجازی بی‌احترامی نکن
<dark-sun> جدش می‌گیردت!
<AbismoNegro____> تو ماشین مجازی میشه مک او اس رو هم اجرا کرد؟
<AbismoNegro____> مثلن تو virtual box
<dark-sun> سرعت مجازی هم به شبیه‌ساز بستگی داره. بعضی‌ها سرعتشون بهتره بعضی‌هاهم نه
<dark-sun> نه ویرچوال باکس سرعتش جالب نیست
<dark-sun> AQEMU
<dark-sun> بهتره.
<dark-sun> روی این شاید بشه مک هم نصب کرد. امتحان نکردم
<dark-sun> ولی فری بی اس دی نصب کردم روش که با وی باکس نمی‌شد
<AbismoNegro____> dark-sun dc shodam
<dark-sun> AbismoNegro____: wb
<AbismoNegro____> are man alaghe daram osx nasb konam
<dark-sun> سرعت مجازی هم به شبیه‌ساز بستگی داره. بعضی‌ها سرعتشون بهتره بعضی‌هاهم نه
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> نه ویرچوال باکس سرعتش جالب نیست
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> AQEMU
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> بهتره.
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> روی این شاید بشه مک هم نصب کرد. امتحان نکردم
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> ولی فری بی اس دی نصب کردم روش که با وی باکس نمی‌شد
<AbismoNegro____> vmware ham khobe
<AbismoNegro____> vali sakhte yekam vase man
<AbismoNegro____> man reshtam computer nist akhe
<AbismoNegro____> معمولن لینوکس و فری بی اس دی و کلن سیستم عامل های غیر ویندوز
<dark-sun> kare asoon faghat "mordane"!!
<AbismoNegro____> منحصر به گیک ها و هکر ها و کسایی که رشتشون کامپیوتر هست میشه
<AbismoNegro____> و بقیه کمتر آشنایی دارن
<dark-sun> یک فارق التحصیل آب یاری و زهکشی می‌شناسم
<dark-sun> فارغ؟
<AbismoNegro____> فرقی نداره .لعنت به عربی
<dark-sun> نه فقط لینوکس کار می‌کنه، بلکه یک شرکت هاستینگ زده و مدیریت سرور لینوکس رو انجام می‌ده
<dark-sun> پس رشته و اینجوری چیزا مطرح نیست
<AbismoNegro____> من علوم انسانی بودم هم دبیرستان هم دانشگاه
<dark-sun> باید بخوای که «یاد بگیری» و بقیه‌اش همش یادگیریه.
<AbismoNegro____> ریاضیات قوی میخواد برنامه نویسی و این کارا
<dark-sun> نه الزاما. من به شخصه یک معادله دیفرانسیل هم با لینوکس حل نکردم!
<dark-sun> شاید بهتر باشه بگیم «فرآیند حل مسئله» و منطق قوی می‌خواد
<dark-sun> که به نظر منم «قوی» نباشه، متوسط هم کافیه
<dark-sun> البته معیار سنجش من نسبیه!
<dark-sun> :)
<AbismoNegro____> من بدم نمیاد مک او اس کار کنم
<AbismoNegro____> یه بار یه مک بوک ایر دستم بود
<AbismoNegro____> چون تو بازار لپ تاپ کار میکردم مدتی
<AbismoNegro____> از سیستمش خوشم اومد
<AbismoNegro____> به خصوص محیط گرافیکیش
<AbismoNegro____> dock هم جالب بود
<dark-sun> آوردن «مک» روی کامپیوترهای آی بی ام، یک جور هک کردن لازم داره.
<dark-sun> که من انجام ندادم تا الان
<dark-sun> بعدشم گرافیک لینوکس چیزی از مک کم نداره به نظرم
<AbismoNegro____> سیستم سخت افزاریشون اونقدر ها هم فرق نداره
<AbismoNegro____> قدیما که پاور پی سی بود میشد همچین استدلالی کرد
<AbismoNegro____> ولی الان سی پی یو ، رم و بیشتر اجزا یکی هستن
<dark-sun> بله قربان، فرمایش شما صحیح هستش
<dark-sun> منتها
<dark-sun> سیستم‌های
<dark-sun> ibm
<dark-sun> از بایوس استفاده می‌کنن
<dark-sun> که توی مک‌ها از اون استفاده نمی‌شه
<dark-sun> اینجاس که باید هک بشه وگرنه او اس ها سازگار هستن
<AbismoNegro____> فکر کنم با درایور ها هم مشکل باشه
<dark-sun> و البته من در این مورد زیاد تحقیق نکردم. شاید تغییرات دیگه‌ای هم بخواد
<AbismoNegro____> چون مک به اون صورت درایور نداره
<AbismoNegro____> همش با سیستم های ساخت اپل سازگار هست
<AbismoNegro____> من شنیدم نصب میشه
<dark-sun> بله. درایور هم می‌تونه مسئله‌ ساز بشه
<AbismoNegro____> ولی مثلن کیبرد یا اسپیکر و .. کار نمیکنه
<AbismoNegro____> لینوکس بد نیست
<dark-sun> منم *شنیدم* و البته *شنیدم که دوستم نصب کرد و هاردش رو پروند*
<AbismoNegro____> الان ابونتو با دسکتاپ گنوم دارم
<dark-sun> تبریک
<AbismoNegro____> ولی خیلی مشکلات دارم
<AbismoNegro____> مدام مجبورم برم ویندوز
<dark-sun> من بهش می‌گم مسئله‌ی لنگرگاه!
<AbismoNegro____> یه مشکل خیلی اساسی که دارم
<dark-sun> تا وقتی کشتی به لنگرگاه وصله نمی‌شه دریانوردی کرد
<AbismoNegro____> این هست که بیشتر کتاب ها و مقالاتی که استفاده میکنم
<AbismoNegro____> پی دی اف هست
<dark-sun> خب؟
<AbismoNegro____> و بعضی هاشون
<AbismoNegro____> قفل های پی اف ایکس دارن
<AbismoNegro____> این قفل ها تو ویندوز راحت باز میشن
<AbismoNegro____> ولی تو لینوکس اصلن امکان نداره انگار
<AbismoNegro____> سرچ کردم زیاد ، تو فروم های خارجی هم دیدم این مشکلات رو بعضی ها داشتن ولی جواب مناسب نبود
<AbismoNegro____> نرم افزار های پی اف ایکس ریموور هم که همش برای ویندوز هست
<AbismoNegro____> مجبورم واسه استفاده از اون پی دی اف ها برم ویندوز
<dark-sun> والله من با همچین مشکلی برخورد نداشتم تا الان
<dark-sun> و راستش اسم این قفل رو الان از شما شنیدم!
<AbismoNegro____> الان یه نمونه نشون میدم
<AbismoNegro____> http://www.chap.sch.ir/maghtalist.asp
<AbismoNegro____> الان اینجا
<AbismoNegro____> پایگاه کتاب های درسی آموزش و پرورش
<dark-sun> من این رو از گوگل دیدم. ببین به درد می‌خوره؟
<dark-sun> http://www.fileguru.com/apps/decrypt_pfx_key_for_pdf/p2
<AbismoNegro____> این کتاب ها مورد استفاده خیلی ها هست.
<AbismoNegro____> نه اون رو دیدم خودمم
<dark-sun> لینک دومش به نظر لینوکسی هم داره
<AbismoNegro____> فارسی بهم میریزه
<AbismoNegro____> اون میگه یه جورایی باید اول تکست کنی
<AbismoNegro____> بعد دوباره پی دی اف کنی
<AbismoNegro____> که عملن گند میزنه به پی دی اف
<AbismoNegro____> به خصوص اگه عکس داشته باشه
<AbismoNegro____> یا فارسی باشه
<dark-sun> هووم.. متوجه شدم
<AbismoNegro____> الان این یه مشکل هست که منو مجبور میکنه برم ویندوز برای کارهای اصلیم
<AbismoNegro____> یا مثلن
<AbismoNegro____> سیستم جامع گلستان که مخصوص دانشگاه ها ( به جز آزاد و علمی کاربردی هست)
<sadrolla> سلام به دوستان
<AbismoNegro____> عزیزان دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان و شریف که بچه های خر خون ایران هستند یه جوری نوشتنش که فقط با مرورگر های مثل آی ای باز میشه
<AbismoNegro____> یا آونت و مکستون و کلن مرورگر هایی که ساختار تریدنت دارن
<AbismoNegro____> و ما مجبوریم از آی ای استفاده کنیم
<AbismoNegro____> یا خیلی سایت  های دیگه
<dark-sun> کنجکاو شدم ببینم جریانشون چیه
<dark-sun> البته واسه «گلستان» کاری نمی‌شه کرد! بجز همون ماشین مجازی
<dark-sun> باید احسنت گفت به سازندگانش!
<AbismoNegro____> من لینوکس شریف رو هم دیدم
<AbismoNegro____> یه شوخی احمقانه هست فقط
<dark-sun> کلی پول مملکت رو صرف کردن سیستم تحت ویندوزی ساختن که مملکت پیشرفت کنه!
<AbismoNegro____> پکیج دانش آموزیش رو نزدیک 30 هزار تومن خرید یکی از آَشناها
<AbismoNegro____> مفت نمیارزید
<dark-sun> ۳۰ هزار تومن؟
<AbismoNegro____> در ضمن مگه نباید لینوکس مجانی باشه طبق اساس نامش؟ چرا این شریفی ها اینقدر قیمت بالا میفروشن؟
<dark-sun> پروژه‌ی ملی علنا قوانین اپن سورس رو زیر سوال برده!
<AbismoNegro____> آره
<AbismoNegro____> قیمت رسمیش همین هست
<dark-sun> خاک بر سرشون
<dark-sun> نخرین آقا نخرین!
<AbismoNegro____> کلی هم پز دادند که لینوکس ملی افتخار ملی . من یادمه اخبار هم گفت وزیر علوم هم رفته بود
<dark-sun> چی کارش کردن مگه؟
<AbismoNegro____> یادته ویندوز ام ای رو یه زمانی فارسی کرده بودن؟
<AbismoNegro____> این دقیقن همون بود
<AbismoNegro____> ابونتو رو فارسی کردن
<AbismoNegro____> یه سری نرم افزار مزخرف هم ریختن
<dark-sun> اوبونتو؟ فکر نکنم عمرشون به این چیزا قد بده! گمونم ردهتی چیزی بود قبلاها!
<dark-sun> اگه اومدن رو اوبونتو باید براشون دو انگشتی کف زد!
<AbismoNegro____> http://fa.farsiweb.ir/fawiki/Purchasing
<AbismoNegro____> این سایتش هست
<AbismoNegro____> مال دانشگه شریف
<AbismoNegro____> قسمت فروشش هست
<dark-sun> ارزش نداره بخوام ایمیل بزنم آبروشون رو ببرم!‌
<dark-sun> همون بهتر که تو خماری بمونن
<AbismoNegro____> کلن دانشگاه شریف فقط نشانه خر خونی و تست زدن برای کنکور هست و الکی اسمش گندست
<sadrolla> فدورا ۴ بوده
<sadrolla> نچ نچ نچ نچ نچ نچ نچ
<dark-sun> sadrolla: می‌بینی؟ خر رو رنگ کردن جای گنجشک می‌فروشن
<dark-sun> آخه بگو اینا به چی فکر می‌کنن؟
<sadrolla> اونکه دیگه مرده دادا
<sadrolla> مال عهد بوقه
<AbismoNegro____> http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/لینوکس_شریف
<dark-sun> راست می‌گی.. تو این مملکت خیلی وقته که کسی فکر نمی‌کنه!
<dark-sun> اعصاب خوردیش واسه امثال ماست!
<sadrolla> بهتره قبل از اینکه راجع به موضوعی بحث کنیم تحقیقی هم داشته یاشیم :d
<dark-sun> من که ترجیح می‌دم وقتم رو صرف کار مفید‌تری کنم
<AbismoNegro____> فایر فاکس 1 داره
<AbismoNegro____> 3.6 فایر فاکس داره اوت میشه
<AbismoNegro____> چه رسد به 1
<sadrolla> عزیزم اون پروژه فکر کنم ۴ یا ۵ سال پیش مرد
<sadrolla> فدورا ۴ بوده الان فدورا ۱۴ دارم
<AbismoNegro____> پس چرا هنوز پشتیبانی و فروشش هست
<AbismoNegro____> ؟
<sadrolla> * داریم
<sadrolla> میشه ۱۰ تا به احتساب سالی دو تا میشه ۵ سال پیش
<AbismoNegro____> حداقل فروش دیگه نباید باشه
<sadrolla> کشکی
<sadrolla> کی می خره خوب
<sadrolla> کو آپدیت
<sadrolla> ؟
<AbismoNegro____> همین آشنای خر ما خرید
<sadrolla> فدورا ۱۱ دیگه آپ نمیشه
<AbismoNegro____> پکیج دانش آموزیش رو
<sadrolla> ۱۲ هم کهنمیشه
<sadrolla> می خواد ۴ آپ شه
<sadrolla> دلت خوشه ها
<AbismoNegro____> این کاری که اینها کردن خیلی سخت هست از نظر کامپیوتری؟
<sadrolla> اونجا یه چیزی زده شما چرا باور می کنی
<AbismoNegro____> آخه من زیاد وارد نیستم
<sadrolla> =))
<AbismoNegro____> من یادمه قدیما ویندوز رو هم اینطوری کرده بودن
<AbismoNegro____> دقیقن ویندوز ام ای رو خودم داشتم فارسیش رو
<AbismoNegro____> فقط منو ها و اینجور چیزا فارسی بود
<sadrolla> ‏‫‫بهتره قبل از اینکه - راجع به  موضوعی بحث کنیم / بسته ای خرید کنیم - تحقیقی هم داشته یاشیم :d
<sadrolla> ویندوز رو ...
<AbismoNegro____> داشتم برای dark-sun میگفتم
<AbismoNegro____> که هنوز مجبورم برم ویندوز گاهی
<sadrolla> خوب منم مجبورم
<sadrolla> دلیل نمیشه که استفاده کنم
<sadrolla> =)) فقط مواقع اجباری می رم ویندوز
<AbismoNegro____> نزدیک 100  و خورده ای پولش رو از روی لپ تاپم گرفتن ناکسا
<AbismoNegro____> :D
<sadrolla> مثلا کپی کردن یا دیدن VCD
<AbismoNegro____> از گلوشون پایین نره :D
<sadrolla> حقته خوب
<sadrolla> لبتاپی می گرفتی که ویندوزی همراهش نباشه
<sadrolla> تا الان رفته
<AbismoNegro____> خوب من همیشه تینک پد میخرم
<AbismoNegro____> بسیار اعتقاد دارم بهش
<AbismoNegro____> و اکثرن هم روش ویندوز هست
<AbismoNegro____> بدون ویندوزش رو سازگار نداشت
<sadrolla> خوب دیگه ..
<sadrolla> موقعی که مارک خاص می خوای باث پول ویندوز هم بدی
<AbismoNegro____> تو بازار لپ تاپ بودم مدتی
<AbismoNegro____> به این نتیجه رسیدم که مقاوم ترین سیستم هست
<AbismoNegro____> قدیما آی بی ام میزد
<AbismoNegro____> خیلی خفن بود ولی گرون
<AbismoNegro____> حالا با مشکلاتی که با پی دی اف دارم یا اینکه اپرا عین آدم ایمپورت نمیکنه ایمیل هارو و ... باید چه کنم؟
<sadrolla> من به تجربه برام ثابت شده که فایرفاکس تنها مرورگریه که نسخه ویندوزی و لینوکسی و مکی داری که مثل آدم رو سه تاشون کار می کنه
<sadrolla> الته رو مک تست نکردم =))
<sadrolla> ون خودم همیشه برای ... از فایر استفاده می کنم
<AbismoNegro____> اوپرا هست
<AbismoNegro____> من اوپرا رو خیلی بیشتر قبول دارم
<AbismoNegro____> تجربه شخصیم هست
<AbismoNegro____> با اینکه مهندس کامپیوتر نیستم ولی
<AbismoNegro____> به نظرم پیشرفته ترین مرورگر هست
<AbismoNegro____> برام فرقی نداره که متن باز باشه یا نه
<sadrolla> اپرا تو گنو لینوکس همچین با فونت فارسی .. آره
<sadrolla> من حرفی از سورس نزدم :p
<AbismoNegro____> ایراداتی که تو فایرفاکس دیدم :
<AbismoNegro____> سرعت استارتش کم هست وقتی اول باز میکنیش
<AbismoNegro____> حتی میشه گفت از آی ای هم کمتر
<AbismoNegro____> بسیار نیازمند افزونه ها هست . شنیدم بعضی از این افزونه ها هم گاهی حاوی مخرب و.. بوده
<AbismoNegro____> سرعت خود مرورگر هم نسبت به اوپرا و کروم و سافاری کمتر هست
<AbismoNegro____> وقتی افزونه بارش میکنی چند تا باز هم کند تر میشه کارکردش
<AbismoNegro____> بسیار هم کرش میکنه
<AbismoNegro____> چیزی که تو عمرم تو اپرا ندیدم
<sadrolla> آف تاپیک نشه یه هو :دی
<AbismoNegro____> قابلیت های اوپرا رو هم نداره یا بعضی هاش بیشتر جک هست
<sadrolla> با بعضی از موارد موافق نیستم
<AbismoNegro____> مثلن اسپید دیال که رو اپرا هست افزونش تو فایرفاکس واقعن احمقانه هست
<sadrolla> مثلا من تو ۳ ساله که با فایر کار می کنم حتی تو نسخه های آزمایش هم کرش نداشتم
<AbismoNegro____> به خدا من خیلی کرش میکنم
<AbismoNegro____> خیلی زیاد !
<AbismoNegro____> در حد آی ای 7
<sadrolla> شاید از افزونه هات باشه
<sadrolla> به هر حال این مورد همونطور که مشخصه سلیقه ای هست
<AbismoNegro____> من این بحث اپرا در برابر فایر فاکس رو زیاد کردم
<sadrolla> و هر کی هر چی دوست داره استفاده کنه
<AbismoNegro____> اما همه میگن سهم اپرا کم هست در بازار
<AbismoNegro____> که به نظر من عقلانی نیست این توجیه
<sadrolla> من برم ادامه ریدر خونی
<AbismoNegro____> خوشحال شدم
<sadrolla> the-light: سلام داداش
<sadrolla> the-light: هستی
<sadrolla> erghezi: سلام کم پیدا
<the-light> sadrolla: salam, janam
<sadrolla> AliTarihi_: سلام اعلی حضرت
<sadrolla> the-light: چه عجب تشریف دارید
<sadrolla> the-light: :p
<sadrolla> the-light: چه خبر آز آرچ
<AliTarihi_> sadrolla: O.o
<AliTarihi_> سلام
<the-light> sadrolla: salamati, khabare khasi mage gharare beshe
<sadrolla> the-light: نمی دونم والا گفتم شاید چیزی باشه
<sadrolla> AliTarihi: خرسند فرمودید علیا حضرتا
<AliTarihi> sadrolla: اول اینکه برو یه کمی ادبیات بخون خوبه برات! ثانیا چه خبره ؟
<sadrolla> erghezi: لام یه سوال داشتم از خدمتت
<sadrolla> AliTarihi: می دونم ولی حسش نیست غلط غلوط مزش بیشتره
<AliTarihi> sadrolla: هممم
 * AliTarihi زبان فارسی رو پاس می داره :)
<sadrolla> AliTarihi: زبان فارسی یا پارسی ؟<:P
<AliTarihi> sadrolla: فرقی نداره :)
<AliTarihi> این همونیه که فرودسی و حافظ و سعدی بهش شعر گفتن ;)
<sadrolla> AliTarihi: آها خوب فرق فینکوله دیگه
<sadrolla> everplays: سلام بر حاجی
<everplays> salaam dude sadrolla :)
 * everplays pokes AliTarihi 
<sadrolla> خوبه که امشب جمع دوستان جمعه
<everplays> AliTarihi, salaam dude, haji nisti!
<AliTarihi> everplays: من هستم همین دور و بر
<AliTarihi> شاید پروتوکلم فرق کنه ;) اما خودم فرقی نکردم
<everplays> hehe, AliTarihi engar version update kardi API-et dige compatible nist :)
<AliTarihi> everplays: همه آدما همیشه بروز میشن. مهم اینه که واسط یکی باشه :P
<SaEeDIRHA> salam
<SaEeDIRHA> az doostan kasi siti baraye HTTP proxy soragh dare ke beshe listesh to besoorate text file download kard ?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-26
<Omid> s
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> doostan keylogger vase ubuntu soragh darid?
<Omid> mikham bedunam roo systemam nasb shode ya na
<Omid> doostan too linux ham keylogger hast?
<Omid> chetor befahmam ke rooo systemam nasbe ya na
<Omid> ???
<everplays> vase har os-i keyloagger vojood dare, hala mikhad linux bashe ya windows ya har chiz-e dige
<everplays> list-e process hat ro check kon
<ilius> Omid: اگه خودت چیز مشکوکی نصب نکردی یا اسکریپتی که نمی‌دونم اجرا نکرده باشی خیلی خیلی بعیده
<ilius> *نمی‌دونی
<Omid> akhe systemam dastesh bude
<ilius> Omid: پس لیست پروسه‌های استارت‌آپ رو چک کن
<ilius> Omid: هم برای سیستم هم یوزر
<ilius> Omid: برای یوزر اگه توی گنوم هستی
<ilius> Omid: System -> Prefeences -> Startup Applications
<ilius> Omid: برای کل سیستم هم
<ilius> Omid: /etc/init.d
<ilius> Omid: "ls -l /etc/init.d" bebin file jadid dare ya na
<Omid> chetor befahmam ke file jadid ijad shode?
<ilius> Omid: گفتم
<ilius> Omid: ls -l DIRECTORY
<Omid> un ro zadam
<ilius> Omid: به تاریخ آخرین تغییر نگاه کن
<ilius> Omid: ببین کدوم جدیده
<Omid> ama chetor befahmam ke file jadid ijad shode?
<ilius> Omid: !!!!
<ilius> Omid: :-/
<ilius> Omid: از روی تاریخ آخرین تغییرات فایل‌ها!!!!!!!۱
<ilius> Omid: تاریخ و ساعت رو نوشته دقیق
<Omid> ok
<ilius> Omid: اگه طی یکی دو روز بوده می‌تونی مثلا میتونی اینطوری بنویسی که نخوای بگردی
<ilius> Omid: ls -l DIRECTORY | grep 'Feb 26'
<ilius> Omid: یعنی فایل‌هایی که آخرین بار ۲۶ فبریه تغییر کردن
<Omid> ok
<Omid> too un tarikh ke engar etefaghi nayoftade
<Omid> vertificate and key storage
<Omid> certificate and key storage
<Omid> in keyloggere?
<ilius> Omid: فکر نکنم
<ilius> Omid: اگه فایل جدید نیستن که هیچی
<ilius> Omid: استارت‌آپ گنوم رو نگاه کردی؟
<Omid> are
<Omid> unja chizi nabu
<Omid> d
<ilius> Omid: اینجا رو هم نگاه کن
<ilius> Omid: find /etc/gdm/ -ls
<ilius> Omid: فقط به تاریخ‌ها نگاه کن
<ilius> Omid: بیخودی چرا به ملت مشکوک میشی؟ :-D
<Omid> una be man mashkook shodan
<ilius> Omid: :-D
<Omid> migam
<Omid> too univ apt-get update kar nemikone
<Omid> mitunam etela'atesho baraye digaran copy konam?
<Omid> dige una niaz be apt-get update nadashte bashan?
<ilius> Omid: می‌تونی پکیج‌هایی که توی کش هست رو کپی کنی
<ilius> Omid: اگه پاک نشده باشه
<ilius> Omid: /var/cache/apt
<ilius> Omid: از سیستمی که دانلود شده به سیستمی که می‌خواد استفاده کنه
<ilius> Omid: باعث میشه سیستم دوم نیاز به دانلود کمتری پیدا کنه
<ilius> Omid: ولی بدون اینترنت احتمالا نمیشه
<Omid> apt-get install ... javab mide
<Omid> ama apt-get update javab nemide
<Omid> man faghat mikham
<Omid> mohtavaye makhazen ro barash copu konam
<Omid> copy*
<Omid> na khode package ha ro
<ilius> Omid: یعنی اینترنت نداره؟
<Omid> internet dare
<Omid> farz kon
<Omid> apt-get update nadare
<Omid> ama apt-get install ... dare
<ilius> Omid: یعنی چی نداره!!!
<Omid> too shabake daneshgah javab nemide
<ilius> Omid: و یعنی چی که جواب نمیده
<Omid> failed mishe
<ilius> Omid: ارور
<ilius> Omid: متن ارور رو پیست کن
<Omid> are
<Omid> alan too pastebin midamesh
<Omid> ma vaghti apt-get update ro mizanim
<Omid> kodum file roo system taghiir peida mikone?
<Omid> roo systeme khodemun
<ilius> Omid: احتمالا توی
<ilius> Omid: /etc/dpkg
<ilius> Omid: یا
<ilius> Omid: /etc/apt
<ilius> Omid: اوبونتو ندارم که چک کنم
<Omid> http://pastebin.com/YZWeBuAM
<Omid> http://pastebin.com/f3XUJeH2
<Omid> un yeki eshtebah shod
<Omid> http://pastebin.com/f3XUJeH2
<ilius> Omid: مهم نیست
<ilius> Omid: مخازن آپدیت شده
<Omid> male man update shode
<Omid> vali male dootam nemishe
<hale> salam
<hale> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه تا بتونم یه فایل rrd بسازم
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> doostan inja kasi oracle kar mikone?
<Omid> mitunid ye resource khub behem moarefi konid?
<AliTarihi> Omid: سایت خودش منابع خوبی داره :)
<AliTarihi> و سلام
<sajjad> salam
<sajjad> man ye moshkeli peyda kardam kasi mitoone komakam kone?
<lxsameer_> sajjad: soalo bepors harki balad bashe javab mide
<sajjad> man sedaye computeram chand rooze ghat shode harkari mikonam 2orsot nemishe
<sajjad> az ubuntu 10.10 estefade mikonam
<dark-sun> سلام مردم
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: سلام علی آقا
<sajjad> doostan kasi nemitoone be man komak kone?
<dark-sun> sajjad: هووم... شاید!
<sajjad> man sedaye computeram chand rooze ghat shode.az ubuntu 10.10 estefade mikonam
<dark-sun> sajjad: هووم.. یکی از دوستام همچین مشکلی داشت
<sajjad> driveresh nasb nemishe
<dark-sun> sajjad: مگه واسه صدا درایور نصب می‌کردی؟
<dark-sun> سیستمت چیه؟<
<sajjad> sony vaio f12cfx
<sajjad> chand rooz pish vaghti khastam driveresho update konam injoori shod
<dark-sun> هووم.. نمی‌دونم. یعنی از اولش با اوبونتو صدا نداشت؟
<sajjad> چرا صدا درست بود ولی چند روز پیش که خواستم درایورشو ورزن جدبد ألسارو نصب کنم اینجوری شد
<dark-sun> sajjad: بیا! چقدر گفتم نصب نکن سجاد. این لینوکس خره! یهو رگش می‌گیره
<dark-sun> خر بازی در میاره.
<sajjad> این چشه نمیشه عضو شد؟
<sajjad> انجمن
<dark-sun> sajjad: انجمن تعطیله. داریم طی می‌کشیم واسه عید
<dark-sun> یک عده شلوغ کردن. دادیم اعتراف کنن
<dark-sun> sajjad: حالا می‌خوای چیکار کنی؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: بیا پاکش کن. شاید درست شد
<dark-sun> sajjad: ها؟ نظرت چیه؟ یعنی پاکش کنیم درست نمی‌شه؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: پاکش کن یک دقیقه.
<sajjad> چیو زمین و پاک کنیم یا آلسارو؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: آلسا رو! زمین پاک کردن که کار شما نیست.
<dark-sun> کار بات‌هاست
<dark-sun> lubotu3: مگه نه؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> sajjad: کدوم شهری سجاد؟
<sajjad> قبلا اینکارو کردم ولی نشد
<sajjad> تهران
<dark-sun> sajjad: هووم.. شلوغه الان وگرنه میومدم درستش می‌کردیم با هم
<dark-sun> sajjad: من اهوازم
<dark-sun> sajjad: ببین سجاد یکاری کن
<sajjad> چه کاری؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: بیا بعد از اینکه پاکش کردی پالس آدیو رو ری اینستال کن،
<dark-sun> شاید درست بشه
<dark-sun> pulseAudio
<sajjad> بزار امتحان کنم
<dark-sun> sajjad: باشه
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها الان لپ تاپش می‌سوزه! کلی می‌خندیم
<dark-sun> :D
<sajjad> pulseaudio-utils?
<dark-sun> نه با چی نصب می‌کنی؟
<sajjad> اینجا انواعو اقسام پالس ادیو نصب
<dark-sun> sajjad: با سیناپتک نصب کن
<dark-sun> pulseaudio
<dark-sun> این اصلی کاریشونه (فکر کنم)
<dark-sun> paprefs
<dark-sun> هم هست فکر کنم
<dark-sun> یک کاریش کنیم از اول نصب کنه توزیع رو راحت بشیم! ها؟ نظر «مساعدتون» چیه؟
<sajjad> نه دیگه کلی برناه نصب
<sajjad> با بدبختی دانلود کردم
<dark-sun> sajjad: نه ایشالله که به نصب ۲ باره نمی‌کشه
<dark-sun> شایدم کشید! خدا رو چه دیدی!
<sajjad> خوب الان پاک شد؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: ببینم
<dark-sun> sajjad: هووم.. نه زیاد. ولی خب خوبه
<dark-sun> خسته می‌شی دیگه شبه
<sajjad> بله؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: ببین اون پالس آدیو رو ری ایسنتال کردی؟
<sajjad> نه فقط پاکش کردم
<dark-sun> sajjad: جدیدا ته ریش گذاشتی؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: بیا! خب من گفتم ری اینستال کن
<sajjad> نه بابا اختار دارین
<dark-sun> sajjad: حالا عیب نداره. از دوباره اینستال بزن
<dark-sun> sajjad: حالا مد شده؟ منم الان ته ریش گذاشتم. بهم میاد؟
<sajjad> ما که ندیدیم
<dark-sun> یک عکس دارم با ریش
<dark-sun> ببین مقایسه کن دیگه
<dark-sun> :-)}
<dark-sun> ^^
<dark-sun> این منم با ریش!
<sajjad> ببین الان یه سری pulseaudio-utils هم هست اونارم پاک کنم؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: نه سجاد. تازه همونیم که پاک کردی برو از دوباره نصب کن
<sajjad> خوب نصب شد
<dark-sun> sajjad: اونای دیگه ماست و سالادشن
<dark-sun> sajjad: حالا چیکار کنیم؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: آهان. یکبار ریست کن
<dark-sun> sajjad: ببینیم چی می‌شه ها؟
<sajjad> پس فلن
<dark-sun> sajjad: برو خوشکلم
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها سیستمش دیگه بالا نمی‌یاد
<dark-sun> از شرش راحت شدیم!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> sajjad: ااا عزیزم تو هنوز اینجایی؟ برو برو گلم با خیال راحت ریست کن
<dark-sun> درست می‌شه
<aliva> sajjad: alsamixer
<aliva> رو اجرا کن ببین ستون دومیه پایین نیست
<aliva> شایدم ستون وایه یادم نیست
<aliva> * ستون اولیه بود یا دومیه
<aliva> dark-sun: هوی بشر تو فقط اومدی عضو شدی رفتی؟
<dark-sun> aliva: بابا چیه! به درد نمی‌خوره
<dark-sun> aliva: منحنی یادگیریش آرک تانژانتیه
<aliva> #WTF ?
<dark-sun> aliva: من یک مگ حافظه دارم واسه یادگیری!
<aliva> ها کانال جدید کشف کردم! برم ببینم توشو #WTF
<sajjad> آقا ما اومدیم
<dark-sun> sajjad: سلام به به چه صدای شفاف و پخته‌ای
<dark-sun> sajjad: دستت درد نکنه. اسپیکرها رو چند گرفتی؟
<sajjad> اسپیکر نداره اینترنال
<dark-sun> لول!
<sajjad> dark-sun
<dark-sun> sajjad: سجاد من امروز دو تا فیلم خنده دار گرفتم. می‌دونی ربطش به لینوکس چیه؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: اگه گفتی
<sajjad> نمیدونم بستگی به فیلمش داره
<dark-sun> sajjad: یکیش «پنگوین‌های ماداگاسکار در جدال با زامبی‌ها» هستش
<dark-sun> پنگوین هم که لینوکسه دیگه
<dark-sun> در نتیجه این فیلم یک فیلم لینوکسی خنده‌داره!
<dark-sun> :o
<sajjad> بله درسته
<dark-sun> sajjad: کارتن ماداگاسکار رو دیدی؟
<sajjad> نه متسفانه
<dark-sun> شاید بهتر باشه بگم انیمیشن ماداگاسکار
<dark-sun> sajjad: ای بابا بگیرش. ببین. این قدره باحاله
<sajjad> اونم ندیدم
<dark-sun> sajjad: نخواستی بده خواهر زاده‌ای. برادر زاده‌ای
<dark-sun> اونا خوششون میاد
<sajjad> حالا چشم می گریم
<sajjad> آقا این مشکل ما هنوز پابرجاست
<dark-sun> sajjad: alsamixer
<sajjad> نصب
<dark-sun> sajjad: توی ترمینال بزن. به سفارش علی وا
<dark-sun> sajjad: توی ترمینال بزنش بعد بیا بهت بگم
<sajjad> نصب کردم قبلا به سفارش خودم
<dark-sun> sajjad: دستت درد نکنه. پس قربونش برو یک ترمینال باز کن
<dark-sun> sajjad: بلدی ترمینال کجاس؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: ترمینال جنوب رو نمی‌گم ها!
<sajjad> بله بازه
<dark-sun> sajjad: اونجا ترافیکه
<dark-sun> sajjad: وارد کن
<dark-sun> sajjad: alsamixer
<dark-sun> sajjad: خوش خط بنویس
<dark-sun> sajjad: آفرین. نوشتی؟
<sajjad> وارد شد
<dark-sun> sajjad: اینتر هم زدی؟
<sajjad> No such device
<sajjad> مثله اینکه نصب نیست
<dark-sun> sajjad: هووم.. آره. انگار کارت صدا رو کاملا نشناخته ولی خب گمونم
<dark-sun> الان باید پنجره‌ی آلسا میکسر باز می‌شد
<sajjad> انکه نصب کردم alsamixer gui'
<sajjad> خوب الان راهی نیست؟
<dark-sun> aliva: پیشنهادی نداری علی؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: ببین اگه بتونی یک خروجی کامل از سیستم صوتی بگذاری عالی می‌شه
<dark-sun> صبر کن ببینم چجوری می‌شه همچین لوگی گرفت
<sajjad> اون موقع که نصب می کنم یه ارورای میده
<dark-sun> sajjad: خروجی این رو بگذار
<dark-sun> sajjad: sudo aplay -l
<sajjad> no soundcards found...
<sajjad> انارو قبلا زدم
<dark-sun> sajjad: خب تا کجا رسیدی؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: گفتی قبلا که اوبونتو رو نصبیده بودی صدا داشت
<dark-sun> sajjad: بعدش یک پکیج نصب کردی از مخازن که پرید درسته
<dark-sun> ؟
<sajjad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 از روی این رفتم
<sajjad> آره قبلا صدا داشت
<dark-sun> sajjad: خب اسم پکیجش یادته؟
<sajjad> فکنم به خاطر این بودalsa-driver-1.0.24
<dark-sun> sajjad: sudo apt-get purge alsa-driver-1.0.24
<sajjad> Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package alsa-driver-1.0.24 E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'alsa-driver-1.0.24'
<dark-sun> sajjad: خب دو حالت داره
<dark-sun> یا اسمش رو درست به من نگفتی
<dark-sun> یا قبلا پاکش کردی
<sajjad> پکجی که گفتم نصب نشد
<dark-sun> هووم. آره منم توی مخازنم ندارمش
<sajjad> البته اینم هست realtek-linux-audiopack-4.06a
<sajjad> همون موقع ها بود اینجوری شد
<sajjad> البته نمی دونم دقیقا دلیلش کدومشونه
<dark-sun> sajjad: والله نمی‌دونم چی نصب کردی که اینا رو ریخته بهم
<dark-sun> sajjad: هر چی بوده به صدا ربط داشته
<dark-sun> sajjad: ببینم موقع نصب پیامی نگرفتی که احیانا
<dark-sun> conflict
<dark-sun> داده باشه با پکیج دیگه‌ای؟
<sajjad> چرا /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/linux/pci_ids.h:2: fatal error
<sajjad> الان کاملشو می زارم
<aliva> ببین اینو اجرا کن ببین چی می‌شه
<aliva> sajjad: sudo alsaconf
<dark-sun> aliva: کارت صداش انگار کلهم حذف شده از سیستم
<sajjad> sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source
<aliva> نگوو
<sajjad> اینو که for i in control postinst postrm ; do \                                       │         if [ -f debian/$i.orig ]; then \                                      │         mv -f debian/$i.orig debian/$i ; \                                    │         fi ; \                                                                │         done                                                                  │ rm -f contro
<sajjad> نه نه
<dark-sun> sajjad: تو رو جدت این لوگ‌های چند خطی رو توی پیست بین بگذار لینک بده
<dark-sun> pastebin.com
<sajjad> http://pastebin.com/NLK9ajW3
<sajjad> فقط اونجا که ارور میده گذاشتم
<dark-sun> sajjad: این رو از کجا آوردی؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: داری آلسا رو از سورس نصب می‌کنی؟
<sajjad> sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source
<sajjad> آره
<aliva> dark-sun: تو باز ملتو اسکل کردی؟ آلسا که تو پکیج منیجر هست
<dark-sun> aliva: نه بخدا! خودش رفته توی یک فروم پیدا کرد
<dark-sun> sajjad: نیازی نیست از سورس نصبش کنی
<dark-sun> aliva: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<dark-sun> این لینک رو د اره
<sajjad> آخه می خواستم جدیدشو بریزم
<dark-sun> sajjad: سجاد. یعنی این دستور بهت جواب نداد؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: sudo modprobe snd- <tab> ?
<dark-sun> sajjad: لعنت کن شیطون رو همین نسخه‌های پایدار رو کار کنی فنی‌تری داداش
<sajjad> اونم ارور دار
<dark-sun> sajjad: مگه می‌شه؟ خب یک دوجین ماجول باید باشه
<dark-sun> sajjad: وقتی دو بار تب می‌زنی انتهای دستور احتمالا ازت می‌پرسه که می‌خوای
<dark-sun> همه رو ببینی یا نه
<sajjad> الان من نمیدونم کدوم پکجو باید بریزم
<dark-sun> sajjad: اون رو می‌گی؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: یک کاری کن سجاد. بیا با هم پیش بریم
<dark-sun> sajjad: خروجی این رو بهم بده
<dark-sun> sajjad: lspci -v
<sajjad> آره مدلشم زدم
<sajjad> hda-intel
<sajjad> alan kamelesho mizaram
<sajjad> http://pastebin.com/rvrtrERi
<dark-sun> هوومم.. طول کشیده تا لاود بشه
<dark-sun> اومد
<dark-sun> sajjad: خب خوشکل من کارت صدات رو شناخته
<dark-sun> sajjad: حالا باید ببینیم کرنل ماجولش رو داره یا نه
<dark-sun> sajjad: این رو وارد کن
<dark-sun> sajjad: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<dark-sun> ببینیم چی می‌گه
<sajjad> http://pastebin.com/R2Y4sYSf
<aliva> dark-sun: ببینم جای گنوم پنل چی نصب کنم؟
<aliva> awant. cairo dock, .... ?
<dark-sun> aliva: من آوانت نصب کردم .جایگزین خوبی می‌تونه باشه
<dark-sun> یعنی به نظر من که چیزی کم نداشت
<dark-sun> بقیه‌شون رو ندیدم.
<dark-sun> sajjad: خب اینجا مشکل داره کم کم خودش رو نشون می‌ده
<sajjad> خوب مشکل کجاست<
<dark-sun> sajjad: روشن می‌شه به موقع‌اش
<dark-sun> sajjad: این رو هم بزن و خروجیش رو بگذار
<dark-sun> sajjad: dmesg | tail -n 40
<sajjad> http://pastebin.com/Bci9kR5X
<dark-sun> sajjad: خب سجاد جان می‌دونی حالا چیکار باید بکنیم؟
<sajjad> بله؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: باید از قسمتی از همین خروجی رو (خطی که مثلا بهش مشکوکیم)
<dark-sun> رو گوگل کنیم ببینیم چی میاد
<dark-sun> احتمالا راه حلی براش توی تالارهای گفتگو پیدا می‌شه
<dark-sun> یا جاهای دیگه
<sajjad> الان کدوم مشکوکه؟
<sajjad> اینا که زده err0
<dark-sun> sajjad: بله. همون‌ها می‌تونه باشه
<dark-sun> sajjad: ولی من اینجا دو تا لینک دیگه دیدم
<dark-sun> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/problems-with-alsa-218754/
<dark-sun> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/modprobe-problems-194866/
<dark-sun>  این دو تا لینک می‌گن مشکل از اینه که ابزار راه‌انداز ماجولی که تازه نصب شده درست نصب نشده
<dark-sun> newer module init tool were not installed correctly
<dark-sun> sajjad: هستی داداش؟
<sajjad> آره هستم
<dark-sun> sajjad: ببین این پکیج رو دوباره نصب کن
<dark-sun> sajjad: module-init-tools
<dark-sun> بعدش که نصب شد
<dark-sun> alsaconf
<dark-sun> رو بزن ببینیم چی می‌شه
<sajjad> command not found
<dark-sun> sajjad: می‌گم تا سیناپتک رو نبستی ببین اگه این پکیج نصبه پاکش کن
<dark-sun> sajjad: modutils
<sajjad> نصبه
<sajjad> پاک کنم؟
<dark-sun> sajjad: نه یک دقیقه صبر کن
<dark-sun> sajjad: گفتی
<dark-sun> sajjad: alsaconf
<dark-sun> چی گفت؟
<sajjad> modutils
<sajjad> نه
<sajjad> not found
<sajjad> پیدا نکرد
<dark-sun> صبر کن یک دقیقه
<dark-sun> sajjad: alsamixer
<dark-sun> رو بزن
<sajjad> No such device
<sajjad> ولی توی سیناپتک نصب
<dark-sun> درست
<dark-sun> دل همه‌تون بسوزه صدای سیستم سجاد رو درست کردیم!
<dark-sun> لوگش هم موجوده
<dark-sun> من رفتم تهران درستش کردم
<dark-sun> یو ها ها ها
<dark-sun> یعنی برگشتم!
<dark-sun> خب حالا اینجا می‌نویسم چیکار کردیم که به بقیه‌ بگین
<dark-sun> یعنی اینجا آرشیو بشه واسه آیندگان
<dark-sun> اول اینکه خروجی‌هایی که گذاشته بود دیدین
<dark-sun> من با کمک این لینک پیش رفتم
<dark-sun> http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg27402.html
<dark-sun> به طور خلاصه با سه تا دستور کار تمام شد
<dark-sun> اول این دستور بود
<dark-sun> sudo depmod -a
<dark-sun> که تغییراتی توی خروجی مود پروب بوجود آورد به این شکل:
<dark-sun> FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic/kernel/sound/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Invalid argument FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Invalid argument
<dark-sun> بعدشم کلهم آلسا رو پیاده کردیم و از نو نصب کردیم با این دو تا دستور
<dark-sun> sudo dpkg --purge --force-all alsa alsa-base alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-oss alsa-source alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui alsa-utils alsamixergui
<dark-sun> sudo apt-get install alsa alsa-base alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-oss alsa-source alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui alsa-utils alsamixergui
<dark-sun> بعدشم مجدد
<dark-sun> sudo depmod -a
<dark-sun> زدیم و بعدش خروجی مود پروب درست شد و در واقع همه چیز درست
<dark-sun> بعدش یکبار هم سیستم رو ریست کرد سجاد و گفت هنوز صدا هست و همه‌ چیز خوبه
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: خوبه؟
<dark-sun> واسه تازه‌کارا لازمه که بدونن چطوری فرآیند رفع اشکال رو انجام بدن
<dark-sun> من سعی می‌کنم در اولین فرصت توی سایتم راهنمایی برای این قضیه بگذارم
 * dark-sun eynake doodi zade B)
<dark-sun> می‌گم کسی اینجا هست که توی دفتر خدمات مسافرتی کار کنه؟
<dark-sun> خب من دیگه چیزی نمی‌گم سپهر اومد
<dark-sun> شاعر می‌گه: آسمون ابریه اما دیگه بارون نمی‌یاد...
<aliva> dark-sun: سجادو چه کردی پسرم؟
<dark-sun> aliva: درستش کردیم. حل شد
<dark-sun> با سه تا دستور!
<aliva> احسنتم
<dark-sun> اینجا هم نوشتمش
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> sudo dpkg --purge --force-all alsa alsa-base alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-oss alsa-source alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui alsa-utils alsamixergui
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> sudo apt-get install alsa alsa-base alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-oss alsa-source alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui alsa-utils alsamixergui
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> بعدشم مجدد
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> sudo depmod -a
<dark-sun> aliva: کرنلش گیج مغز شده بود
<dark-sun> :P
<aliva> dark-sun: :دال
<dark-sun> aliva: ها ایییی دال که وگفتی اییی یعنی چه؟
<aliva> :D == :دال
<dark-sun> :o :D
<Kaveh> سلام
<Kaveh> همه خوابن؟
<lllhamedlll> سلام
<lllhamedlll> نه من بیدارم
<lllhamedlll> یه سوال هم دارم
<lllhamedlll> البته زیاد مربوط نیست به اینجا
<lllhamedlll> من با gprs گوشی وصل شدم
<Kaveh> خوب
<lllhamedlll> اما می خوام اوبونتو رو اپدیت کنم ...یا پاکت های پخش .vob
<lllhamedlll> .dat
<lllhamedlll> رو دان کنم
<lllhamedlll> میشه از اینجا(ویندوز)
<lllhamedlll> انجام داد این عمل رو؟
<Kaveh> من زیاد حرفه ای نیستم و نمی دونم
<lllhamedlll> باز ممنون از توجهتون
<Kaveh> خواهش
<Kaveh> سلام دارک
<Kaveh> دارک اومد
<Kaveh> ازون بپرس
<dark-sun> شلام
<lllhamedlll> سلام برادر دارک
<dark-sun> شی شده؟
<lllhamedlll> دوباره بنویسم؟
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: من برادرش نیستم! خودشم
<dark-sun> Kaveh: تو چی بهش گفتی؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh: داداشم الان داره با یاهو مسنجر چت می‌کنه
<Kaveh> گفتم بلاد نیستم ;)
<Kaveh> بلد
<dark-sun> Kaveh: آهان از اون جهت
<dark-sun> :"
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: خب قضیه چیه احمد؟ چرا نصف شبی سر و صدا می‌کنی؟
<lllhamedlll> فیلم کردید مارو؟؟؟
<lllhamedlll> احمد کیه؟
<lllhamedlll> حامدم
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: نه مستنده! احمد و حامدم نداریم! همش یکیه
<lllhamedlll> همون که قرار بود هدفونم رو درست بفرمایید
<dark-sun> اوه شیت!
<lllhamedlll> درست شد..مثل مرد
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: هنوز درست نشده؟
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: نه بابا! جدی؟ چیکارش کردی؟
<dark-sun> پسش دادی؟
<dark-sun> :)
<lllhamedlll> :D
<lllhamedlll> نه رفتم تو فوروم اوبونتو خارجیه
<lllhamedlll> یه کم زبان خرج کردم
<lllhamedlll> یکی پیدا شد عین خودم...عین عین خودم
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: بچه‌های خودمونن! با لهجه حرف می‌زنن اونور
<lllhamedlll> اون یادم داد
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: وجدانن؟ حالا به ما هم می‌گی؟
<lllhamedlll> نوت بوکش عین خودم مشکلاتش عین خودم کلی حال کردم
<lllhamedlll> اره یک لحظه
<Kaveh> دارک میلت رو بگو
<dark-sun> Kaveh: یک فنجون قهوه. واسه احمد هم میلک شیک لطفا
<dark-sun> :D
<Kaveh> صندوق پستی ات را بفرما
<dark-sun> صندوق پستی برای شما ارسال شد! کلهم از بیخ!
<dark-sun> کجا رفت احمد؟
<Kaveh> رفت یک لحظه
<Kaveh> میگم من
<dark-sun> نفهمیدم حامد بود، احمد بود محمود بود!
<Kaveh> wine
<Kaveh> ;vnl
<Kaveh> کردم
<Kaveh> ویروس ها هم که
<Kaveh> exe
<dark-sun> واین .. کردی؟
<Kaveh> هستن رو اجرا می کنه؟
<dark-sun> تصب کردی
<dark-sun> بعله. تلاش خودش رو می‌کنه
<lllhamedlll> سلام
<lllhamedlll> :D
<lllhamedlll> داشتم دنبال لینک میگشتم
<dark-sun> یکجا من یک مقاله خوندم که این می‌تونه یک جور ناقل بودن ایجاد کنه
<lllhamedlll> قدم اول
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: خوش برگشتی
<lllhamedlll> اپدیت alsa
<dark-sun> اتفاقا پیش پاتون یک تلفات داشتیم از همین قضیه. خب بعد؟
<lllhamedlll> http://forum.p30world.com/showthread.php?t=242418&page=387
<lllhamedlll> بعد نوشتن این در اون
<lllhamedlll> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<lllhamedlll> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<lllhamedlll> و عد ریست
<lllhamedlll> بعد
<lllhamedlll> یه سری مشکل صفحات بعدی مطرح فرمودم میشه بخونید
<Kaveh> با صدای بلند بخون
<lllhamedlll> الان
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: حامد جون! عزیزم بد نبود یکم قوانین رو مطالعه می‌کردین
<dark-sun> برای هر موضوع یک تاپیک!
<dark-sun> تاپیک شما الان مشکل داره. باید بدم گشت ارشاد ارشادش کنه!
<lllhamedlll> یعنی چی؟؟اینجا یا اونجا؟
<lllhamedlll> اهان
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: پی سی ورلد رو می‌گم
<lllhamedlll> اتفاقا نور محفل منم
<dark-sun> گفت آنجا پری رویان نغزند * چو گل بسیار شد، پیلان بلغزند
<lllhamedlll> منظورت چیه؟؟؟
<lllhamedlll> صفحه اخر رو ببین
<lllhamedlll> اصلا رئیس شدم
<dark-sun> بخدا گیج شدم من
<lllhamedlll> http://forum.p30world.com/showpost.php?p=5880046&postcount=3909
<dark-sun> اینجا همه جور مشکلی هست!
<lllhamedlll> چرا؟؟
<dark-sun> از سوپ و ان نهصد و ... ویروس و ...
<lllhamedlll> :D:D:D:D:D
<dark-sun> خب الان مشکلت اینه که سی پی‌ یوهات لنگه به لنگه کار می‌کنن؟
<lllhamedlll> hvi
<lllhamedlll> اره
<dark-sun> کدوم توزیع بودی؟
<dark-sun> ۱۰.۱۰؟
<lllhamedlll> 10.10
<dark-sun> ۳۲ بیت؟
<lllhamedlll> 64
<dark-sun> x86
<lllhamedlll> از سافت گذر گرفتم
<dark-sun> یعنی چی؟
<dark-sun> سافت گذر مگه توزیع می‌زنه؟
<lllhamedlll> نه:D:D:D:D
<lllhamedlll> خواستم کلس بیام بگم معتبره
<dark-sun> توزیع رو باید از سازنده‌اش بگیری.
<lllhamedlll> متوجهم
<dark-sun> توی اوبونتو.
<dark-sun> بی‌زحمت خروجی این رو بهم بده
<lllhamedlll> بجه های دانشگاه میگن از 10.10 هست
<dark-sun> uname -a
<lllhamedlll> الان باید ریست کنم برم توش
<dark-sun> امشب دارک سان گیج می‌زنه کلا!
<lllhamedlll> ولی قبلن گرفتم این رو
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: برو دست خدا به همرات
<lllhamedlll> برم بیام پس؟؟؟
<lllhamedlll> ورژنش اخرین بود
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: برو از اونجا بیا بالا
<Kaveh> میگم من اینترنتم توی اوبونتو مشکل داره
<Kaveh> با
<Kaveh> browser
<Kaveh> میرم اینترنت
<Kaveh> hlh fh
<lllhamedlll> خب گفتم که با gprs وصلم
<Kaveh> اما با سیناپتیک نمیره
<dark-sun> Kaveh: پراکسی ست کردی؟
<Kaveh> نه
<Kaveh> کجا؟
<Kaveh> تو موزیلا؟
<Kaveh> نه
<dark-sun> Kaveh: هر جا! مهم نیست کجا مهم اینه که جایی ست کرده باشی
<dark-sun> Kaveh: کروم؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh: پیدجین؟
<Kaveh> بعضی وقتا اینطوری میشه
<dark-sun> Kaveh: ایکس چت؟
<Kaveh> نه
<dark-sun> Kaveh: الان اوبونتو هستی؟
<Kaveh> نه
<Kaveh> اتفاقا همین صفحه ی چت رو هم نمیاورد مجبور شدم بیم ویندوز
<dark-sun> Kaveh: خب ببین من بهت می‌گم برو نیگاه کن
<Kaveh> بعضی جاها میره بعضی جاها نه
<Kaveh> بفرما
<dark-sun> چی؟
<dark-sun> یعنی چی بعضی جاها می‌ره؟
<Kaveh> تو سناپتیک که اصلا چیزی دانلود نمی کنه
<Kaveh> تو browser
<Kaveh> هم بعضی سایتا یا صفحه ها رو نمیاره
<Kaveh> مث چت همین اوبونتو
<Kaveh> اپرا هم دانلود کردم
<Kaveh> اونم مث همینه
<dark-sun> System > Administration > Firewall Configuration
<Kaveh> یعنی مث موزیلا
<dark-sun> ببخشید اشتباه گفتم
<dark-sun> System > preferences > Network Proxy
<dark-sun> اونجا مطمئن بشو که روی
<dark-sun> Direct Internet Connection
<dark-sun> هستش.
<dark-sun> بعدشم توی قسمت
<dark-sun> preferences
<dark-sun> مرورگر یا برنامه هم برو و اونجا هم مطمئن شو چیزی تنظیم نشده
<Kaveh> اگه تنظیمات درست بود چی؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh: اگه درست بود مشکل پایه‌ای تره
<dark-sun> باید از توی ترمینال پیگیر بشی ببینی اصلا اینترنت میاد یا نه
<dark-sun> بحثش دیگه شبکه‌ای می‌شه
<Kaveh> من هرچی از تو ترمینال پکیج خواستم بگیرم ارور داد جز اپرا
<dark-sun> Kaveh: پینگ دامنه می‌گیری؟
<dark-sun> مثلا
<dark-sun> ping www.google.com
<dark-sun> جواب بهت می‌ده؟
<Kaveh> نه نگرفتم
<Kaveh> اگه جواب بده چی؟نده چی؟
<Kaveh> اینترنت که وصل هست
<Kaveh> اما مشکل داره
<dark-sun> Kaveh: اگه بده یعنی دی ان اس ست شده مشکلی نداره
<dark-sun> ولی اگه نشده باشه. یعنی اشکال از دی ان اس هستش یا توی تنظیمات شبکه مشکلی هست
<dark-sun> Kaveh: اینترنتت چیه؟
<Kaveh> adsl
<dark-sun> دایل أپ/ ای دی اس ال/ وایرلس / ...؟
<dark-sun> خب. با کانکشن وصل می‌شی؟
<Kaveh> از وقتی از یه شرکت جدید گرفتم اینطور شده
<Kaveh> نه
<dark-sun> Kaveh: خودکار وصل می‌شه پس
<Kaveh> مودم کانفیگ کردم یراست وصل میشم
<dark-sun> Kaveh: خوبه.
<dark-sun> Kaveh: دی اچ سی پی سرور داره یا آی پی دستی می‌دی؟
<Kaveh> آی پی دستی نمیدم
<dark-sun> Kaveh: کابل وصل می‌کنی خودکار آی پی می‌گیره
<Kaveh> اره
<dark-sun> Kaveh: پس بعیده ایرادی توی شبکه لینوکست باشه
<Kaveh> من از 9.4 استفاده می کنم
<dark-sun> Kaveh: باشه. مشکلی نیست
<dark-sun> Kaveh: نه صبر کن
<dark-sun> نه و چهار تا کی پشتیبانی می‌شه؟
<Kaveh> نمی دونم
<Kaveh> آپگریدش خیلی طول میکشه؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh: به صرف نیست. یعنی البته گاهی شدنی نیست!
<Kaveh> بعد اگه آپگرید بشه جا توزیع قبلی میاد خودش؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh: بگذار ببینم از روی دیسک لایو نصبش کردی؟
<Kaveh> یعنی دوباره 10.10 نصب کنم؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh: مشکلی داشتی باهاش؟
<Kaveh> نه
<Kaveh> با چی؟
<Kaveh> 9.4؟
<Kaveh> آره
<Kaveh> چندوقته این مشکل اصلیشه
<dark-sun> Kaveh: صبر کن یک دقیقه فکر کنم
<dark-sun> Kaveh: فکر کردم!
<Kaveh> :D
<Kaveh> خوب
<Kaveh> به کجا رسیدی؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh: کاوه جان شما از چند وقت پیش این مشکل رو دارین شاید از اواخر پاییز
<Kaveh> نه
<Kaveh> اواسط بهمن
<dark-sun> Kaveh: بگذار ببینم.. بله اواخر پاییز تا اواسط بهمن!
<Kaveh> بازرس دارک
<dark-sun> Kaveh: علتش این هستش که پشتیبانی اوبونتو از توزیع‌هاش سه ساله هستن
<dark-sun> حدودا سه سال
<Kaveh> خوب فک نکنم از 9.4 گدشته باشه
<dark-sun> و توزیع نه و چهار هم تاریخ مصرف اکتبر سال ۲۰۱۰ تمام شده
<Kaveh> جدا؟؟؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh: استدعا می‌کنم ببینین
<dark-sun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Package_classification_and_support
<Kaveh> تازه باهاش رفیق شده بودم
<dark-sun> بخش
<dark-sun> releasess
<dark-sun> جدول زمان بندی رو بخوبی نشون می‌ده
<Kaveh> خوب حالا چیکار کنم 10.10 شه؟
<dark-sun> دو راه دارین
<Kaveh> به صرفه چی هست؟
<dark-sun> یکی اینکه از یک توزیع جدیدتر از اوبونتو استفاده کنین
<dark-sun> یا اینکه سیاست کاریتون رو تغییر بدین
<dark-sun> و از یک توزیع رولر بیس استفاده کنین
<Kaveh> خوندم
<Kaveh> آره
<dark-sun> توزیعی که نخواد هر چند یکبار نصب بشه
<dark-sun> چند وقت*
<Kaveh> توزیع جدیدتر نصب کنم؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh: من می‌تونم یک توزیع خوب در این خصوص بهتون معرفی کنم
<Kaveh> بفرما
<dark-sun> توزیعی که هر سه سال نخواین نصبش کنین
<dark-sun> خودش به روز بشه
<dark-sun> و شباهت خیلی زیادی به اوبونتو داشته باشه
<dark-sun> Linux Mint Debian Edition
<dark-sun> این توزیع خودم هم هست.
<Kaveh> اما راستی از 9.4 سه سال نگذشته ها
<dark-sun> این توزیع بر پایه‌ی دبیان ساخته شده و پکیج‌هاش از اوبونتو پایدارتر هستن
<dark-sun> چون از مخازن دبیان استفاده می‌کنه
<dark-sun> 9.04 	Jaunty Jackalope 	2009-04-23 	2010-10-23
<Kaveh> از کجا گیرش بیارم؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh: http://www.linuxmint.com/
<dark-sun> هم نسخه‌ی ۶۴ بیتی داره و هم ۳۲ بیتی
<Kaveh> خوب این که شد یک سال
<dark-sun> http://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php
<Kaveh> این اوبونتو و یکیج هاش همه می پره؟
<dark-sun> راست می‌گی کاوه! سه سال نبود! سه تا ۶ ماه بود!
<dark-sun> Kaveh: بله.
<dark-sun> Kaveh: ولی هوم دایرکتوری رو می‌تونی نگه داری.
<Kaveh> اگه بخوام 10.10 نصب کنم چی؟
<dark-sun> اکثر تنظیمات برنامه‌ها توی اونجا ذخیره می‌شه
<dark-sun> Kaveh: 10.10 	Maverick Meerkat 	2010-10-10 	2012-04
<dark-sun> سال ۲۰۱۲ باید بری به یک نسخه‌ی جدیدتر
<dark-sun> و بازهم همه‌ی چیزایی که نصب کردی می‌پره
<dark-sun> البته بجز هوم دایرکتوری
<dark-sun> :)
<Kaveh> خوب  2012 دیگه آخرالزمانه
<dark-sun> تو هم شنیدی؟
<Kaveh> آره
<dark-sun> من که با این انقلاب‌ها داره باورم می‌شه
<dark-sun> :S
<Kaveh> از فراماسونری چیزی میدونی؟
<dark-sun> همه جا ریخته بهم
<dark-sun> یکی از بچه‌ها قرار بود فیلمی در موردش واسم بیاره نیورد
<dark-sun> همون مثلث معروف باید باشه
<dark-sun> درسته؟
<dark-sun> روی دلار هم هست
<dark-sun> روی گردن یکی از خواننده‌های جلف اجنبی هم می‌گن خالکوبی شده!
<dark-sun> خاک بر سرشون کنن!
<Kaveh> همه جا هست
<dark-sun> ولی ترانه‌هاش خوبن!
<dark-sun> :D
<Kaveh> :D
<Kaveh> http://www.antisemitism.blogfa.com/
<Kaveh> چندتا فایل توضیح کامل هم داره
<Kaveh> یادم نیست کجا بود
<Kaveh> اونا رو بخونی خوبه
<Kaveh> خوب یه سوال دیگه
<dark-sun> هووم.. بپرس
<Kaveh> چطوری صفحه ی گراب رو عوض کنم؟
<dark-sun> صفحه‌ی گراب؟
<dark-sun> آهان واسه چی؟
<dark-sun> واسه همین ۹.۱۰؟
<dark-sun> یا واسه توزیع‌ بعدی؟
<dark-sun> چون نسخه‌های گراب با توجه به توزیع فرق می‌کنن
<dark-sun> بعدشم راهنماهای زیادی واسه اینکار هستن
<Kaveh> خوب واسه همون 9.10 بگو
<Kaveh> 10.10
<dark-sun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dark-sun> اینجا همه چیز هست
<dark-sun> بخون و پیدا کن و انجام بده و لذت ببر۱
<Kaveh> مرسی
<Kaveh> مرسی
<dark-sun> Kaveh: خواهش می‌شه
<dark-sun> :)
<Kaveh> تو اون صفحه ی دانلود
<Kaveh> کدوم رو باید بزنم؟
<dark-sun> کدوم؟ مینت؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh: سیستمت چیه؟
<Kaveh> آره
<dark-sun> سی پی یو
<Kaveh> 2.2
<Kaveh> رم 2
<dark-sun> چند هسته‌ای؟
<Kaveh> 2
<dark-sun> dual core ? core2 due?
<Kaveh> آره
<dark-sun> آره چیه؟ کدومش؟
<dark-sun> ببین اگه دقیقا نمی‌دونی یا شک داری ریسک نکن
<dark-sun> همون ۳۲ بیتی رو بردار خیرش رو ببینی داداش
<Kaveh> core 2 duo
<dark-sun> خب پس می‌تونی ۶۴ بیتی رو برداری
<dark-sun> یکی از مزیت‌های ۶۴ بیتی هم اینه که پردازنده‌ها رو بالانس می‌کنه
<dark-sun> ولی!
<dark-sun> ولی فراموش نکن که بسته‌هایی که نصب می‌کنی ۶۴ بیتی می‌شن
<dark-sun> و خب البته بعضی برنامه‌ها هم هستن که نسخه‌ی ۶۴ بیتیشون نیست. این ممکنه یکم اذیت کنه
<dark-sun> ولی خب توی اپن سورس چیزی که زیاده جایگزین!
<Kaveh> یه بار 64 نصب کردم
<dark-sun> خب؟
<Kaveh> برنامه هش زیاد نبود حال نداد
<Kaveh> 32 در دسترس تره
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> خوشحالم که خودت هم در جریان هستی
<Kaveh> آره میدونم
<Kaveh> :(
<dark-sun> من دیگه برم بخوابم.. «فردا» دو ساعتی هست که آمده..
<Kaveh> آره
<Kaveh> مرسی
<Kaveh> شب بخیر
<dark-sun> قربانت
<dark-sun> شب بخیر
<Kaveh> دمت گرم
<dark-sun> ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> /!\ http://www.1filesharing.com/download/0PF3RZH5/psyBNC2.3.1_6.rar
<chocolaate-maan> hacker! http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JWQUHB2/psyBNC2.3.1_5.rar
<mrglinux> pin everplays
<mrglinux> **ping
<everplays> pong mrglinux
<bmoqimi> everplays: dadash inja jaye ping pong bazi kardan nis boro mashin farsoode ha ro jam kon
<everplays> bmoqimi, haha, yadam bashe mashin-et ro bezaram too blacklist vaghti rafti moayene fanni begiri service-et konan :D
<bmoqimi> everplays: na babaaa :D manam asare angoshteto midam inja kolan jeret bedan ha
<bmoqimi> :D
<everplays> lol
<mrglinux> to in ubuntu-ir ba id majazi ya hade aghal ba nicki ke beshoma vasl nemishe biyad ya daste kam har harfi ra nazaid chon log mishe to searche google ham miad
<mrglinux> to channel haye irani ham mamolan dar morede harchi harf zade mishe joz moze channel :P
<Martoor> سلام
<Martoor> ایرانی کسی نیست که منو راهنمایی کنه ؟
<Martoor> please help me for Install Internet Download Manager (IDM) in UBUNTU 10.10
<hale> salam
<hale> kasi ba rrdtool kar karde?
<hale> ye soal kocholo daram
<hale>  DS:speed:COUNTER:600:U:U    manzoresh az U chiye?
<hale> سلام
<hale> هیچ کی نمیتونه تو rrdtool کمکم کنه/؟؟
<hale> از دیروز گیر کردم خطا میده
<hale> چرا این قد ساکته
<hale> یعنی هیچ کی هیچ سوالی نداره؟ نه سوال هست نه جواب
<ilius> hale: cheghadr ehtemal dare beyne 16 nafar (ke 3, 4 tash ham bot hast) kasi ba un abzar kar  karde bashe?
<ilius> hale: توی کانال‌های انگلیسی بپرس
<ilius> hale: البته بعد از سرچ کردن ارور توی گوگل
<hale> ilius: من که منطورم سوال خودم نبودش. کلا کانا خلوته. حالا من به کنار. کلا کسی سوال نداره چرا؟
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> mishe ye process ijad kard ke user nafahme?
<Omid> masalan ps -aux neshun nade
<erghezi> ‎everplays: salam dude :D
<everplays> salaam dude erghezi, chetori?
<erghezi> ‏everplays: مرررسی خوبم :) شما خوبی؟ رو به راهی ؟ :ی
<everplays> zende'am dude :)
<erghezi> ‎everplays: :))
<erghezi> ‏everplays: روی pptp میشه محدودیت پهنای باند گذاشت؟
<everplays> erghezi, nashod ke nadarim dude :D endesh ine ke module-e kernel ro vase pptp edit mikoni
<everplays> vali shakhsan nadidam
<erghezi> ‏everplays: آره کار نشد نداره :) یه برنامه دیدم خیلی خوفه
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ولی نمی دونم چرا از یه نسخه به بعد سورسش منتشر نشده!
<everplays> erghezi, hala mikhay roo client mahdoodiat set koni ya roo server?
<erghezi> ‎everplays: http://www.parspooyesh.com/interface/show.php?page=products/ibsng/ibsng_featurelist
<erghezi> ‏everplays: میخوام مثلن یه کانکشن فقط یک نفر وصل شه... طرف به دوست و رفیق نده :ي
<erghezi> ‏everplays: این برنامش خیلی خوفه :ی ولی نمی دونم چرا فروشی گذاشتن! :)))
<erghezi> ‎http://ibs.sourceforge.net/
<erghezi> ‏اینم سورسش
<erghezi> ‏ولی نسخه قدیمیشه. دوران php4
<everplays> erghezi, alaan mtux too parspooyesh kar mikone, ye amar azash begir bebin chetorias :)
<erghezi> ‏everplays: الان یکی میگه کلوز سورس شده :)))
<erghezi> ‏everplays: یعنی سورس قدیمش گیر نمیاد؟  مگه میشه یه برنامه آزاد کلن محو شه؟
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ssh همچین قابلیتی نداره؟
<erghezi> ‏everplays: با squid قاطیش کنیم
<everplays> erghezi, khob vaghti developer-e dige develop nakone mitereke dige. alaan source-esh roo sourceforge hast mitooni DL koni , vali neveshte php4 :)
<everplays> erghezi, mitooni 1kar koni
<everplays> ba iptable sor@e DL ro mahdood koni
<everplays> erghezi, az tarafi ba iptables tedad-e connection-a ro ham mitooni limit koni
<erghezi> ‏everplays: سورسش رو گیر اوردم! :)
<erghezi> ‎everplays: 		    GNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
<erghezi> ‏everplays: مگه میشه مجوز گنو رو درش رو تخته کرد؟
<everplays> erghezi, are, mishe az ye version be bad license ro avaz kard
<erghezi> ‏everplays: بابا یعنی چی؟ :))
<erghezi> ‏everplays: اصلن یکی از مفادش همینه دیگه
<erghezi> ‏everplays: تغییرات اعمالی هم باید باز بمونه
<everplays> erghezi, khob version avaz shod, developer-e mikhad license ro avaz kone, in version-e jadid ro mitoone avaz kone :)
<everplays> ama version-e ghabl hamoon gpl mimoone
<everplays> erghezi, vase nemoone mono, ghablan gpl bood alaan shode mit
<erghezi> ‏everplays: پس فقط صاحب برنامه می تونه
<erghezi> ‏everplays: یعنی من نمی تونم برنامه رو تغییر بدم... بعد لایسنس رو هم عوض کنم
<everplays> are, nemitooni
<mrglinux> erghezi: albate emtehan kon shayad tonesti :P behar inja irane
<erghezi> ‏mrglinux: چی رو امتحان کنم؟ سورس رو گیر اوردم
<erghezi> ‎http://rapidshare.com/#!download|544tg|184152390|IBSng-A1.24.tar.bz2|1578
<erghezi> ‏آخرین نسخه ای که منشتر شده! سر از رپیدشیر در اورده :)))
<mrglinux>  erghezi:tagire licenesesho
<erghezi> ‏mrglinux: نه بابا! من تغییرم بدم باز میذارم :ی
<erghezi> ‏everplays: این مدیر برنامه می دونسته وی پی ان همه گیر میشه ها :)))
<everplays> are
<samira-t> bacheha kasi ye manba'e khub baraye neveshtane http server ba c soragh dare?
<lxsameer> samira-t: RFC e http
<lxsameer> samira-t: badesham code e core e nginx
<samira-t> lxsameer: mamnoon
<vpnhelpme> salam doostan . man be vpn vasl misham ama internet nadaram che kar bayad konam . ubuntu 10.04
<vpnhelpme> salam doostan . man be vpn vasl misham ama internet nadaram che kar bayad konam
<vpnhelpme> salam doostan . man be vpn vasl misham ama internet nadaram che kar bayad konam . ubuntu 10.04
<vpnhelpme> ?
<vpnhelpme> salam doostan . man be vpn vasl misham ama internet nadaram che kar bayad konam . ubuntu 10.04
<vpnhelpme> dar in topic tozih dade shode vali man nafahmidam http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,14743.0.html
<vpnhelpme> dar in topic tozih dade shode vali man nafahmidam http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,14743.0.html
<vpnhelpme> buzz
<vpnhelpme> buzz
<vpnhelpme> buzz
<vpnhelpme> dar in topic tozih dade shode vali man nafahmidam http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,14743.0.html
<vpnhelpme> salam doostan . man be vpn vasl misham ama internet nadaram che kar bayad konam . ubuntu 10.04
<farhad> salam aghaye farhad_hf
<farhad> ye moshkel daram mitooni komak koni
<farhad> ?
<farhad_hf> salam farhad :)
<farhad_hf> farhad: man alan bayad beram!
<farhad_hf> soaleto bepors
<farhad_hf> age kesi betoone, komaket mikone ;)
<farhad_hf> !ask | farhad
<lubotu3> farhad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<farhad> ok
<farhad> hame farsi mifahmin?
<farhad> man mikham ubuntu ro az roo systemam hazf konam,chikar konam ke windowsam kharab nashe?
<farhad> hishki nemidoone?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-20
<SaEeDIRHA> salam
<SaEeDIRHA> az doostan ke iran hastan kasi mitoone be protocol HTTPS ya vpn esh vasl beshe ?
<SaEeDIRHA> chon zaheran bastan :(
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: bale basete shode
<SaEeDIRHA> fvahid, shoma doostan ham hich rahi nadarid baraye vasl shodan ?
<SaEeDIRHA> chon TOR ham ke man estefade mikardam kar nemikone :(
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: bale tor ham kar nemikone
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: az toonel estefade konid
<SaEeDIRHA> SSH ?
<SaEeDIRHA> mishekel ineke SSH ham nemitoonam bokonam be server am ke bekham az tunnel sh konam
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: na ye software java hastesh dl konid
<SaEeDIRHA> fvahid, mitoonid esmesh to behem begid ?
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: man nagoftam tunnle goftam toonel
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: toonel.jar
<SaEeDIRHA> fvahid, tnx , alan downloadesh mikonam
<SaEeDIRHA> fvahid, ahyanan sitei kebeshe azash download kard ro ham darid ?
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: toonel.net
<SaEeDIRHA> filter hast in site
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: pa na pa mikhasti filter nabashe?
<SaEeDIRHA> fvahid, lol, khob moshkel ineke alan aslan nemitoonam filtering ro bypass konam ke betoonam downloadesh konam :D
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: alan ba dcc barat mifrestam
<SaEeDIRHA> khili mamnoon misham dooste aziz
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: ferestadam
<SaEeDIRHA> fvahid, khili mamnoon , to ghesmate Parent Proxy address bayad chizi bezanam ?
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: na faghat toye mapping roye 127.0.0.1 click kon hale
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: toye browser ham proxy ro 8080 localhost tanzim kon, java ham bayad roye systemet nasb beshe ta kar kone
<SaEeDIRHA> ok tnx , proxy HTTP hast dige na ? Socks ke nist ?
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: na http
<SaEeDIRHA> ok tnx :)
<SaEeDIRHA> khili lotf kardi :)
<fvahid> SaEeDIRHA: khahesh mikonam
<hossein> aloooooooo
 * Isolated brb
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-21
<btral> salam
<btral> mishe begid chetor mitonam tedad directory haye mojod to ye  masir o peida konam?
<vahid> btral: ba ls va wc
<punsher2011> salam
<punsher2011> بالاخره پیداتون کردم
<punsher2011> هورررااا
<punsher2011> finally found u
<punsher2011> hoooray
<Saeid> salam , kasi mitune linke downloade yoper 2.2 ro gir biyare , mamnun misham
<Saeid> man gashtam vali peda nashod !
<Isolated> Saeid☿ yoper chiye ?
<Saeid> ye tozie linuxe
<Isolated> Saeid☿ too site khodesh bood ke
<Isolated> Saeid☿ http://yoper-linux.org/software/downloads/
<Saeid> version 2.2
<Isolated> Saeid☿ hala chera 2.2 ?
<Saeid> bishtar be karam miyad
<Saeid> kollan donbale ye tozi male 2005 va i686 ba desktope kde migardam
<centooos1> salam, kesi narmafzary gheire webmin wase bind soragh dare aya?
<dark-sun> centooos1: na
<dark-sun> :D
<centooos> man dc shodam kesi javabi nadasht ? :)
<Isolated> dark-sun☿
<dark-sun> Isolated: ;)
<Numb95> dorood
<hamedmemar> HUD dar ubuntu 11.10 hast ya 12.4 va aya da 11.10 nasb beshe moshkeli ijad nemikone?
<hamedmemar> unity 5.2 ro mishe roy ubuntu 11.10 nasb kard?
<Isolated> hamedmemar☿ kar nashod nadare oonam tooye linux , begardi rahesho peyda mikoni
<hamedmemar> UHD chie?
<Isolated> oonam mishe hamedmemar
<hamedmemar> man chon soratam paine miam azaton beporsam hamin !!
<hamedmemar> HUD chi hast ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-22
<alireza> salam be hame
<Isolated> aleyk
<alireza> دوستان من به یه مشکل تو ابونتو بر خوردم
<alireza> وقتی بعضی از بازیهای ابونتو
<alireza> مثل سوپر تاکس رو احرا میکنم
<alireza> صفحه من 800 *600 میشه
<alireza> و بعد از پایان بازی دیگه به حالت قبل بر نمیگرده تا لاگ آف کنم
<alireza> راه حلی برای این مشکل وجود داره
<mahdy> Isolated: سوالو داشتی ؟
<Isolated> mahdy☿ are :D
<mahdy> Isolated: hamishe logout mikarde ta dorost she :)
<fvahid> /names/win 12
<Isolated> mahdy☿ :D jalebish ine ke ta porsid dc shodo dige nayooomad :D
<centooos> salam dostan vaghty mizanam hcitool dev ke moshakhasate blutoothamo bebinam hichi namayesh nemide. dalilesh chi mitone bashe yani nashnakhte ?
<ha> سلام
<ha> یه سوال در مورد خرید لپ تاپ
<ha> وقتی می خریم سی دی اورجینال سیستم عامل هم همراهش هست یا فقط نصبه؟
<centooos> ha: salam , bastegy dare che laptopi bekhary, baziashon default rosh  ye chizi mese win ya mac nasbe,  bazia ham doc va ye noskhe rayegan ubuntu :) .
<ha> centooos: ممنون. نه فقط می خوام بدونم که حالا هر سیستم عاملی نصبه سی دی اورجینالش هم همراشه یا نه؟
<centooos>  ha: to mac k nasb hast ama cd ro nemidan.
<ha> centooos: ممنون. لطف کردید:)
<centooos> khahesh mikonam. :)
<Romeo> سلام بر اهالی اینجا
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-23
<Mimi> lol
<Mimi> ?
<btral> salam
<rezayassi> dear all in first i hope every body well and second i have a problem would you please some body tell me how i use photoshop in ubuntu?
<everplays> rezayassi, google it, wine photoshop ubuntu
 * miadbahrami INVITE all #sepia
<totimkopf> salam
<hamid> salam
<Guest96045> mikhastam dar movrede nasbe wine dar ubunto bedonam. mamnom
<sterNiX> !wine | Guest96045
<lubotu3> Guest96045: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<hamedmemar> chetor mitonam poshe themes jadid ro to poshe themes system compy konam ?error mide
<hamedmemar> copy
<hamedmemar> chetor poshe theme ro ke down karadam to poshe theme system copy konam error mide?
<sterNiX> hamedmemar☣ che error?!
<hamedmemar> There was an error moving the file into /usr/share/themes..........Error moving file: Permission denied
<hamedmemar> sterNiX: themes download kardam ama poshasho copy nemikone to/usr/share/themes!!!
<sterNiX> wb Isolated
<sterNiX> hamedmemar☣ ba sudo emehan kon
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ mamnoon
<hamedmemar> sterNiX☿ balad nistam :(
<sterNiX> hamedmemar☣ esme file ke mikhay cp koni kojast?
<sterNiX> hamedmemar☣ bezan sudo nautilus
<sterNiX> ba in copy kon
<hamedmemar> sterNiX☿ to home azizam
<sterNiX> hamedmemar☣ 2rah dari
<sterNiX> yeki sudo nautilus
<sterNiX> yeki sudo cp
<sterNiX> sudo cp ~/esmf_file /usr/share/themes
<hamedmemar> sterNiX☿ ok mr30 test mikonam mr30
<hamedmemar> sterNiX☿  mamnonam dorost shod
<sterNiX> hamedmemar☣ :)
<hamedmemar> :)
<Numb95> dorood
<sterNiX> wb Isolated
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ merci azizam
<sterNiX> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-24
<unes_k> salam
<unes_k> kasi hast ke behem komat kone
<zakhari> ba salam  man mikham ubuntu ro dakhele winxp ba narm afzare vmware nasb konam momkene mano rahnamayi konid
<alabd> salam moshkeletun chie
<zakhari> man mikham ba vmware , ubuntu ro toye windows xp nasb konam vali nemidonam chetry in karo ba vmware anjam bedam
<sterNiX> !virtualbox
<lubotu3> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sterNiX> !virtualbox | zakhari
<lubotu3> zakhari: please see above
<sterNiX> !vmware | zakhari
<lubotu3> zakhari: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<alabd> stre
<alabd> sterNiX: ishon goftan ubuntu in winxp ... zakhari band evaght nadaram amuzesh bedam age jayeesh gir kardid begid rahanamyee konam ..
<sterNiX> alabd☣ khob inja ke faghat nasbesho nemige, rahandazhi ham mige
<alabd> manzuram ine ke vbox dadid o ...
<zakhari> man in karo mikham toye windows anjam bedam alan VMware Workstation nasb kardam  ,be nazare shoma chize digei ham bayad nasb konam
<sterNiX> zakhari☣ na niyazi nist,
<sterNiX> faghat bayad marahele nasbeso beri
<totimkopf> :)
<miadbahrami> salam kasi nginx kar karde ?
<hassan> سلام
<hassan> کسی می تونه به من کمک کنه
<hassan> خواهشااااااااااااااا
<Guest28178> سلام
<Guest28178> کسی اینجا به من کمک می کنه؟
<Guest28178> الووووووووووووو
<alabd> salam
<alabd> Guest28178: salam
<alabd> Guest28178: inja moshkeletun ro begi
<Guest28178> مشکلم با کارت گرافیک ان ویدیا ست
<Guest28178> نصب کردم
<Guest28178> حالا محیط یونیتی 3 بعدی شده 2 بعدی
<Guest28178> چه جوری می شه برش گردوند؟
<Guest28178> الو
<Guest28178> ؟
<Guest28178> الوووووووووووووووووووووووووو
<Guest28178> ؟
<Guest28178> متوجه شدید؟
<alabd> mohite unity chie ?
<Guest28178> با ابونوتو 11.10 کار کردید؟
<Guest28178> محیطش به جای گنومه یونیتیه
<Guest28178> الوووووووووووو
<alabd> Guest28178: dafe bad soaletun ro miporsid va bad montazer mimunid , ok?
<alabd> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-get-ubuntu-2d-unity-desktop/
<Guest28178> هانننننننن؟
<hadei> hi
<hadei> any body there?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-25
<Jaber> salam
<mahdy> Jaber: hi
<Jaber> khoobi ?
<Jaber> agha man rajebe ubuntu faghat yebar ghablan shenide boodam ! emrooz betore ettefaghi sitesho baz kardam
<Jaber> KHEILI az in system amel khosham oomad! too sitesh man faghat Demosho check kardam KHEILI Sor'atesh bala bood
<Jaber> pas hatman vaghti install koni sor'atesh bishtar az in ham bayad bashe :D !
<Jaber> vali chandta soal baram pish oomade
<Jaber>  ( lotfan yenafar ke etele'ate kamel dare va taraf dare in system amele javab bede )1.Aslan che dalili dare ke adam bekhad ubunto ro nasb kone !?
<Jaber> 2.virus ya trojani ham vojood dare bara in system amel ?
<Jaber> 3.mishe kenare windows xp nasbesh kard ? mikham aval test konam bad nasb konam
<Mehmandoost> salam , alan socks ro bastan ya moshkel az mane ?
<Omid> salaaaam
<eynakii> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-26
<dark-sun> ki 1 min vakht dare?
<dark-sun> psydroid✪ salam khoshkele
<dark-sun> oppss
<psydroid> salam dark-sun
<dark-sun> psydroid✪ kojaa miriiii?
<dark-sun> bia karet daram
<dark-sun> 8-|
<Nader> Hi
<Nader> how I can install mathematica in ubuntu?
<sina_> salam .ye soal daram
<sina_> man ubuntu va windows xp ro ba ham toye derayve c nasb kardam va hala mikham ubuntu ro uninstall konam rahi hast ke bedoone pak kardane windows ubuntu ro pak konam
<sina_> kasi mitoone javab bede
<subzer0> sina_: salam aval partition ubunto ro pak konid badesh windows ro repair konid (MBR nasb konid)
<subzer0> sina_: hala chera mikhay linux ro pak koni?:)
<sina_> eshtebahan toye derayve c rikhtam va hala c kamelan por shode
<subzer0> sina_: linux chize ajibi nadare ehtemalan ye foldere mitooni pakesh koni :)
<subzer0> vali be har hal badesh bayad MBR nasb koni
<sina__> az rahnamayitto mamnoon
<subzer0> sina__: https://www.google.com/search?q=remove+ubuntu+windows+7&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<subzer0> sina__: https://www.google.com/search?q=remove+ubuntu+windows+7
<subzer0> kash ghablan ye search koni bad beporsi:) sina__
<subzer0> sina__: aval az google bepors ;)
<jhjgj> ba salam ,ye soal daram
<jhjgj> nahveye nasbe ubuntu ba vmware dakhele windows chetoriye????
<jhjgj> kasi mitone komak kone
<arash> salam
<arash> man ye moshkel ba nasbeh IE ba WINE yoye ubuntu 11.10 daram kasi mitooneh komak koneh?
<nixoeen> arash: soal ro bepors, age kasi bedune javab mide
<arash> goftam ke ba nasbeh IE toye ubuntu 11.10  moshkel daram
<arash> yek seri site peyda kardam va emtehan kardam , masalan :
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-18
<amin_> سلام
<amin_> کسی هست به من کمک کنهخ
<amin_> من می خوام اوبونتو رو پاک کنم ولی نمی دونم چطوری
<amin_> میشه یه نفر منو راهنمایی کنه
<lxsameer> amin_: vase chi mikhay pak koni ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-19
<Saman> سلام
<anoNxeRo> salam
<Saman> چه خوبه اینجا. :)
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-20
<Alocer> salam be hame
<Alocer> salam kasi midone unity az che version gnome estefade mikone ya ina baham fargh daran :) mer30
<Mjbmr> سلام، کسی زنده است؟
<Alocer> are man zendam  :-D
<Alocer> -.-
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-21
<ramin> mikhastam ye filter shekan be ghire az tor vase ubuntu ok konam az bache ha kesi takhasos dare komakam kone????
<ramin> mikhM ghire tor ye chiz dg nasb konam az dostan kesi hast komakam kone?
<ramin> mikhaM ghire tor ye chiz dg nasb konam az dostan kesi hast komakam kone?
<farzad> hi evry one
<alijet> salam
<alijet> any body there
<alijet> alo
<arazpc> salam
<pouyana> salam
<arazpc> khubiid
<pouyana> arazpc: mamnoon shoma khubi_
<arazpc> bale poya jan
<arazpc> :-[
<arazpc> room shologh'tar nist
<pouyana> arazpc: inja mardoom base chat nemiam
<pouyana> arazpc: soalashoon ro matrah mikonan
<arazpc> ok manam dashtam test mikardam bebinam irc chetory mishe vasl shod
<pouyana> arazpc: khube, inam bekhunid bad nist baraye amnaiat dar irc
<pouyana> arazpc: https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<arazpc> far30 nist ?  :-D
<pouyana> arazpc: na motesafane
<pouyana> arazpc: to irc ipye shoma namayaesh dade mishe
<arazpc> hessesh nist
<pouyana> arazpc: baraye makhfi kardan bayad cloack dashte bashid
<arazpc> ahan pas khatarnake
<pouyana> arazpc: age nemikhayn ipitoon maloom beshe behtare cloak dashte bashid
<arazpc> chegune ?
<pouyana> "/msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com"
<pouyana> ino ejra konid ba password va emaile khudetoon
<pouyana> ke usernametoon sabt she
<arazpc> ok
<pouyana> baad har seri ke miai to irc freenode
<pouyana> "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY account password"
<pouyana> ino mizano
<pouyana> va baad mish user
<ramin> ye chi ghire TOR nist ke betonam installesh konam to ununtu be nazareton site filtero baz nemitonam konam TOR be moshkel khorde?
<arazpc> puya alan ok shod?
<pouyana> arazpc: bazad beri biroon dobare biai
<arazpc> ok
<pouyana> ramin: dobare bepors soaleto vayeh nist ÖD
<ramin> man ba proxy tor kar mikardam alan khordam be moshkel site filtero baz nemikone mikham bedonam ghire tor proxy dg mishnasin shoma?
<arazpc> ok
<arazpc> ?
<pouyana> ramin: сhe siti?
<ramin> facebook ina ro mikham baz konam?
<pouyana> arazpc: ino mizani? "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY account password"
<ramin> koja?
<ramin> terminal
<ramin> ?
<arazpc> fek konam ok shod
<arazpc> ramin mikhay az filtershekan estefade koni ?
<ramin> are dg?
<arazpc> chi dari ?
<arazpc> socks ya https
<ramin> hichkodom faghat tor estefade mikardam
<arazpc> ahan
<ramin> sudo tor install
<arazpc> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Tor
<ramin> ba nasb kardam to terminal vali ok nist bacheha mighan be moshkel khorde
<ramin> mikham ye chi ghire tor bashe?ok
<arazpc> man az tor use nakardam az proxychanis estefade mikonam bara https
<ramin> chetore razi hasti azash?
<arazpc> ke bayad acc https ya socks dashte bashi
<ramin> ahan ok
<arazpc> soratesh tagriban kame vali ok FB miram
<ramin> na nadaram damet gharm
<pouyana> ramin: tor ham moredi nadare
<pouyana> ramin: logesho bayad kamel bekhuni
<pouyana> ramin: tor az hame amn tare
<ramin> midonam alan intori shode man ke khili raziyam alan bazi dar ovorde
<pouyana> ramin: khub logesh chi mige
<pouyana> cat /var/log/tor/...
<ramin> man to terminal nasb kardam nemidonam restartam kardam vali javabi nadad
<ramin> ?
<pouyana> ramin: az koja nasb kardid likesho midi
<ramin> to terminal zadam sudo insall tor bad khodesh nasb kardo to browser ham ok kardam config shod
<arazpc> apt-get install tor kar nemikone ?
<pouyana> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Tor in khub neveshte
<pouyana> bekhunesh
<pouyana> bayad
<pouyana> sudo service tor start ham bezani
<pouyana> ya inke
<pouyana> ino nab kon
<pouyana> sudo apt-get install vidalia
<pouyana> ramin: rabete graphici tore
<ramin> mishnasamesh
<ramin> nasb kardam chetori run konam
<pouyana> ramin: to menu vidalia
<pouyana> ro click kon miad
<ramin> manzoram to terminal chi tip konam biyad bala hamin alan nasb kardam?
<pouyana> ramin: vidalia
<ramin> dadsh baz nemishe ghir karde?
<pouyana> ramin: nemidoonam vala, bayd ye panjere baz she
<arazpc> ro BT ke aslan nasb nashod .(TOR)
<ramin> ona hamash baz shod on browsere baz nemishe
<pouyana> ramin: browser?
<ramin> are dg
<ramin> vaghti start mikardim ye browser baz mishod ono migham?
<pouyana> ramin: to message log, advanced chi neveshte
<arazpc> felan bye
<pouyana> arazpc: bye ghorban
<ramin> hichi nanevshte
<ramin> bye
<pouyana> ramin: mage mishe
<pouyana> ramin: bayad benevise
<ramin> ro 90 50 tanzim kardam faghat?
<ramin> Vidalia was unable to authenticate to the Tor software. (Control socket is not connected.) Please check your control port authentication settings.
<ramin> in erroro dade?
<pouyana> ramin: khub hamin, 9051 ine control port
<ramin> Vidalia was unable to start Tor. Check your settings to ensure the correct name and location of your Tor executable is specified.
<ramin> 9051 zadam ino dade?
<pouyana> ramin: khub to termnial bezan
<pouyana> ramin: ip 127.0.0.1 zadi?
<ramin> Object "127.0.0.1" is unknown, try "ip help".
<ramin> ino ghoft to terminal
<pouyana> na
<pouyana> manzooram to setting, vidalia, advanced, control
<ramin> on doroste dadash check kardam
<ramin> to gherafike khodesh
<pouyana> ramin: ok, base peyda kardan tor executable
<pouyana> to terminal bezan
<pouyana> which tor
<ramin> zadam
<pouyana> ramin: khub chi goft
<pouyana> !/usr/sbin/tor
<pouyana> !tor
<lubotu3> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<ramin> are
<pouyana> khub ino vared kon
<pouyana> to setting vidalia
<pouyana> general
<ramin> neshodesh baz in erroro mide?
<pouyana> nemidoonam :|
<pouyana> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<pouyana> in kamel tozih dade
<pouyana> ye bar dige anjam bedid, shayd kar kard
<ramin> Vidalia was unable to start Tor. Check your settings to ensure the correct name and location of your Tor executable is specified.
<ramin> [Thu Feb 21 23:31:20 2013] The Tor Software is not Running - Click "Start Tor" in the Vidalia Control Panel to restart the Tor software. If Tor exited unexpectedly, select the "Advanced" tab above for details about any errors encountered.
<ialireza> hi
<ialireza> :|
<mahdy> ialireza: hi
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-22
<arazpc> slm
<arazpc> dostan ip man neshun dade mishe
<ramin> mikham ro ubuntu your freedom nasb konam chetori bayad nasb konam?
<arazpc> slm
<arazpc> با توجه به اینکه فیسبوک رو هم مانند یوتیوب روی https و ‍پورت ۴۴۳ بستن راهکاری برای گذر از این بحران دارید ؟
<arazpc> "/msg arazpc IDENTIFY account 2878770"
<ramin> mikham ro ubuntu your freedom nasb konam chetori bayad nasb konam?
<arazpc> http://www.your-freedom.net/176/
<ramin> your freedom chetpri nasb konam komakam mikonin/
<Royaflash> Hi
<javacoder> Royaflash: bah bah yashar aziz
<javacoder> hi
<javacoder> Royaflash: hanuzam giah khari ya na ?
<Royaflash> Are
<Royaflash> Chetori aziz
<javacoder> Royaflash: ma khubim
<Royaflash> Che khabara
<javacoder> Royaflash: C901 mobarakeh
<javacoder> Royaflash: ghadima kheili donbaleh chiz haye jadid budi begoo bebinam tazegia chekara mikoni ?
<Royaflash> Aziz keyli vaghte . Ama be har hal mamnon
<Royaflash> Ba php kar kardi ?
<javacoder> Royaflash: php ba man kar kardeh :D
<Royaflash> Bazam hastam . Alan ro php va python va shellscripting hastam
<javacoder> Royaflash: to ya ro budanesh ro manzoram nabud mikham beduma project haye jadid o release haye jadid chi dari kar mikoni ?
<Royaflash> Mikam ye dastor shell ro ba php ejra konam
<javacoder> Royaflash: in chiz haro mituni az intuxicated beporsi ke ostadeh
<Royaflash> Alan ro kanal hast
<Royaflash> ?
<javacoder> Royaflash: momkeneh ke motevajeh pm hat nasheh baraye hamin intuxicated ro highlight kon
<javacoder> Royaflash: dar zemn channeleh #iranphp ham ke maleh php hast az unam ghafel nshu
<Royaflash> Man alan ba goshim vasl shodam . Chetor highlight konam commandesho midoni?
<javacoder> Royaflash: darzemn hamishe aval soalet ro google kon
<javacoder> Royaflash: baraye highlight kardan kafie id ro avaleh pm biari baad ":" (do noghteh) bezari baad jomalto benevisi melshe hamin kari ke man baray shoma mikonam
<javacoder> Royaflash: mituni az func system("CMD",returnvariable) az shell_exec va exec ham fek konam mituni estefadeh koni
<Royaflash> Javacoder:alan ba chi kar mikoni
<Royaflash> Ba che distro
<Royaflash> In az babat rahnemayi . Vasta check konam command ro
<Royaflash> Mamnon
<Royaflash> Mamnon az babet rahnemayi
<javacoder> Royaflash: khahesh google koni kheili result mibini
<Royaflash> Mamnon
<prp-e> سلام
<intuxicated> hey , i'm here now :D
<prp-e> Who are you?
<salmaan> سلام دوستان عزیز
<salmaan> کسی خونه نیست؟
<nixoeen> salmaan: Bache ha dar khaabe zemestoonian :)
<salmaan> @nixoeen, vaghean.
<salmaan> in Mohammad Reza Haghiri (prp-e) khodesh goft biaym IRC, hala khodesh maloom nist koja rafte
<prp-e> :D
<prp-e> man injam :D
<salmaan> koja budi?
<prp-e> saram tu yahoo bud :|
<salmaan> yeki ye chi bege
<salmaan> houselamoon sar raft
<prp-e> agha salman tu wordpress mituni komak koni? :D
<prp-e> tanha CMSi k hichish sare jash nis :|
<nixoeen> salmaan: khob omooman inja yeki miad soal miporse! Kasi haminjoori chizi nemige
<prp-e> agha moshkele wordpress im hal shod. ye soal, kesi az bbpress estefade nemude?
<prp-e> bye :) man beram kam kam
<prp-e> newsletter ham farda 4-5 ta post dg ezafe mikonam besh :)
<salmaan> @Moein, tashrif darid ?
<salmaan> kesi solai nadare ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-23
<Royaflash> Sobeton bekeir
<ialireza> hi :)
<ialireza> inja hich kas harf nemizane?
 * Seven03 Slaps ashkan around a bit with a large trout
<Seven03> va
<Seven03> looool
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-24
<kia_> salam dustan
<kia_> kasi hast?!
<kia_> hello every-one , anybody is here?!
 * AR_SOLi salam doostan , man useram ban shode bood , cloak dashtam , vaLi mesle inke alan dg oon cloako nadaram , va whoise man , IPe mano mide , agar lotf konido cloak be man bedid mamnoon mishm :d
<anoNxeRo> AR_SOLi, inja ke bet cloak nemidan ke bayad beri to #freenode
<anoNxeRo> AR_SOLi, ident kardi?
<AR_SOLi> ghablana az wikipedia-fa gerefte boodam , mage systemesh tagheer karde,,,,,,, ok miram #freenode migam
<anoNxeRo> AR_SOLi, wikipedia-fa age migerfti be ona bego, chon inja man nadidam kesi cloak bede
<AR_SOLi> anoNxeRo: alan az man whois begiri , hamechim dide mishe??
<anoNxeRo> AR_SOLi, are
<anoNxeRo> ehtemalan wikipedia-fa toro az listesh kharej karde onja bahashon sohbat kon AR_SOLi
<AR_SOLi> anoNxeRo: kheyLi bade , bashe , mamnoon
<isolated> AR_SOLi: be anoNxeRo goosh kon ,,, geeke shadid :D :D
<anoNxeRo> isolated, moharebe nakon!!
<AR_SOLi> isolated: chashm
<isolated> anoNxeRo: loghate emrooze :D ??
<anoNxeRo> are isolated
<anoNxeRo> isolated,
<isolated> anoNxeRo:
<anoNxeRo> isolated, ino mitoni beri bebini ? http://www.thelanguageofflowers.com/romance.html
<isolated> are anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> isolated, dns et chiye?
<isolated> 217.218.127.127 && 4.2.2.4 anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> yekish ke mokhaberete on yeki vase google ya yechi digast
<anoNxeRo> in vase man aslan nemiyad
<isolated> anoNxeRo: male google 8.8.8.8
<anoNxeRo> isolated, google 2ta dare]
<anoNxeRo> man opendns masraf daram
<anoNxeRo> isolated, jalebe ip in site ro nemitonam ping konam :/
<isolated> jalebe waghean
<anoNxeRo> isolated, mtr ke migiram hame packetam drop mishan bade in access-6-g0-1.storm.ca
<isolated> anoNxeRo: inja vaheed niaz hast :D
<isolated> anoNxeRo: mtr gereftam moshkeli nadashtam man
<anoNxeRo> isolated, mano dos nadare
<anoNxeRo> isolated, man beram flenz
<isolated> anoNxeRo: mowazebe khodet bash , salam beresooon
<anoNxeRo> be ki isolated ? be kore? bashe hatman :D
<isolated> anoNxeRo: khodet behtar midooni be ki bayad salam beresoooni :D :D
<hs366> ^_^
<danialbehzadi> سلام به همگی :)
<intuxicated> danialbehzadi, salam bar to ey mardak ubuntu kar
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-17
<alavi> salam
<alavi> kesi dar mored radius server mitoneh komak koneh
<arash> سلام . من حتی با انجام همه مراحل هرچی سعی میکنم Ubuntu 13.10 را از روی فلاش بوت کنم نمی شود . در bios سیستم usb-hdd را انتخاب می کنم وبعد از ان verify mdi pool data می اید و هیچ اتفاقی نمی افتد . حتی منوی بوت هم نمی اید . با هر دو نرم افزار یامی و رافوس هم امتحان کردم و نØ
<amirda> hi
<amirda> chejuri azin ja bayad estefade konam ?
<DeadHead> salam be hame
<DeadHead> bache ha az koja mitoonam sazgari ye laptop roo ba linux test konam?
<alabd> DeadHead: laptop ro gereftin ya mikhain begirin ?
<alabd> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-18
<younes> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-19
<AsedAli> salam
<AsedAli> kasi yek barname baraye modiriyate tahghighat mishnase
<AsedAli> masalan maghalatete barchasb bezari betoni beyneshon search koni?
<dingdangdong> one note? :D
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: /msg?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Age soale khosoosi e, are :)
<peyman>   لینوکس رو میشه روی این دستگاه نصب کرد؟   رو کارتونش این اطلاعاتو زده!   PROCESSOR : SIRF ATLAS-V ARM 11 600Mhz    MEMORY : 64MDDR RAM 2G MEMORY SUPPORT UP TO 8GB    OS : WINCE NET 6.0   البته این دستگاه امکانات سخت افزاری مثل بلوتوث بلند گو و جی پی اس هم داره!    لمسی هم هست !    اگه میشه   چه جوری
<peyman> الوووووووووووووووووووو
<peyman> کسی نیست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-21
<hossein_> اوبنتو برای گرافیک amd
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-22
<saeeeed> چطوری بفهمم پارتیشنم بیسیکه یا داینامیک ؟
<saeeeed> any one ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-23
<alias> سلام یه سوال داشتم من چند وقته وقتی اوبنتو ورزن 12.04 رو نصب میکنم حتی واسش پارتیشن swap 2gb هم میزارم ولی بوت نمیشه
<alias_> سلام یه سوال داشتم من چند وقته وقتی اوبنتو ورزن 12.04 رو نصب میکنم حتی واسش پارتیشن swap 2gb هم میزارم ولی بوت نمیشه
<siavash> سلام خدمت دوستان میخواستم یه سوال بپرسم
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-16
<kaplan> salam MortezaE
<MortezaE> salam kaplan e aziz, mokhlesam :)
<MortezaE> مخلصم:
<MortezaE> i'm [your] sincerely (slang)
<kaplan> mkhasm
<kaplan> mkhlsm
<MortezaE> آقایی!
<MortezaE> you're my sir :)
<MortezaE> you're [my] sir :)
<kaplan> afl?y
<kaplan> what does it read?
<MortezaE> aaghayi
<MortezaE> aaghaayi
<MortezaE> f has one dot
<MortezaE> gh has two
<MortezaE> salam
<kaplan_> salam MortezaE
<MortezaE> doroud kaplan_
<king110> ZZzz..
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-17
<MortezaE> salam kaplan_, Azitrex_ , *.*
<MortezaE> Azitrex_, بهت گفتم کرومیوم با خیلی سایتا مشکل داره؟
<MortezaE> اوبونتو رو آپدیت کردم مشکل حل شد
<Azitrex_> MortezaE, durud
<Azitrex_> che rabti be ubuntu dasht ? ubuntut che versioni bud ?
<Azitrex_> ehtemalan tu ubuntu jadidi chrome jadid tar rush budeh
<MortezaE> Azitrex_, منظورم آپدیت بسته هام بود
<MortezaE> البته دقت نکردم که این وسط خود کرومیوم هم آپ شد یا نه
<MortezaE> اما ماجور ورژنش همون ۴۰ هست
<Azitrex_> az in project haee ke test plan haye ghavi nadaran va eyneh microsoft aval tolid mikonan baad donbaleh eybesh migardan aslan khusham nemiad
<Azitrex_> google ham ba un bozorgish hichi nis
<hoss> salam
<MasterPiece> Guest94078, salam :)
<MortezaE> salam
<Guest94078> roz be kheyr
<Guest94078> man mikhastam tu windows majazi
<Guest94078> ubuntu nasb konam
<Guest94078> mikhastam age fili darin ke be tunam ba un nasb konam mamnun misham
<MasterPiece> baraye nasbe nested
<MasterPiece> Hypervisor e shoma bayad az nested virtualization poshtibani kone
<MasterPiece> ke in dar hale hazer faghat tavasote QEMU/KVM era'eh mishe
<Guest94078> man taze ba linox asna shudam
<MasterPiece> aya QEMU/KVM darin rooye windows?
<Guest94078> age site ya pdf darin ke bishtar ba in system amel ashna sham khub mishe
<MasterPiece> ye soal, windows bare nasb darin va roosh mikhayn ubuntu virtual nasb konin?
<Guest94078> are
<MortezaE> MasterPiece, manzooret az nested chie? yani majazi dar majazi?
<Guest94078> majazi
<MasterPiece> Guest94078, Google it! "How to install ubuntu in virtualbox"
<MortezaE> Guest94078, اون طوری که شما سوال پرسیدی، من تصورم اینه که توی ماشین مجازی، یک
<MortezaE>  ویندوز نصب کردی
<MortezaE> و باز میخوای توی اون ویندوز مجازی، یک لینوکس مجازی نصب کنی!
<MortezaE> اینطوریه؟
<Guest94078> na
<MortezaE> خودت برو یه بار دوبار سوال خودتو بخون :)
<MortezaE> *دوباره
<Guest94078> are gong bud
<MortezaE> بسیار خب
<MortezaE> از virtul box
<Guest94078> man system amel aslim window8.1 hast
<MortezaE> یا وی ام ویر استفاده کن دیگه
<MortezaE> آها. خب حالا مشکلت چیه؟ فایل چی میخوای؟
<MortezaE> ایمیج اوبونتو؟
<MortezaE> یا ایمیج اوبونتوی نصب شده؟
<Guest94078> alan vmware nasb kardam
<Guest94078> mikham ubuntu nasb konam
<MortezaE> سی دی اوبونتو داری؟
<Guest94078> chon ba openfoam lazem daram ke lazemeash ubuntu hast
<Guest94078> are fileshu download kardam v14.10
<MortezaE> خب حالا مشکل چیه :)
<Guest94078> ta unjaee ke midonam nasbe ubuntu sakhte
<MortezaE> منظورت از فایل، فایل آموزشیه؟
<Guest94078> va manam aslan darbareye in system amel ettelaee nadaram
<Guest94078> are
<MortezaE> الان گرفتم...
<MortezaE> خب از اول بگو فایل آموزشی میخوام
<MortezaE> wait
<Guest94078> pdf ke ham ashnaee ba ubuntu tarze karesh va nahveye nasbesh
<Guest94078> mamnun misham
<MortezaE> جسارتا: http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/search/%D9%86%D8%B5%D8%A8%20%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA%D9%88%2014.10
<MortezaE> Guest94078, :این کتاب رو هم تو گوگل سرچ کن و دانلود کن، کمی قدیمیه اما خوبه
<MortezaE> اوبونتو برای صفر کیلومتری ها
<MortezaE> Guest94078, اون لینک برای شوخی بود ;)
<Guest94078> are ina hast vali bazi mogeha error mide
<MortezaE> هر اروری داد، بیاین اینجا بپرسین
<MortezaE> یا نه، اصلا خودت متن ارور رو توی گوگل جستجو کن!
<Guest94078> bara ashnaee koli ba tarze kar in system amel ketabi mishnasid
<MortezaE> کتابی که گفتم رو دانلود کردین؟
<Guest94078> ye lahze
<Guest94078> be gole shuma
<Guest94078> please wait
<MortezaE> MasterPiece, به جزاین اوبونتو برای صفر کیلومتری‌ها، کتاب یا راهنمای خوبی برای تازه‌کارها سراغ داری؟
<MortezaE> چون من زیاد از سایت‌های فارسی اطلاع ندارم
<Guest94078> 59 page has?
<MortezaE> بله. شما همونو بخون
<MortezaE> بذار یه پیش زمینه داشته باشی
<MortezaE> بعدش کم کم خودت کنجکاو میشی ، و در مورد هر قسمت از سیستم عامل که سوال داشتی
<MortezaE> می‌تونی مقالات خوبی تو گوگل پیدا کنی
<MortezaE> از این نظر، مشکلی وجود نداره. اینترنت پر از راهنماهای فارسی برای اوبونتو هست
<Guest94078> mamnun az rahnemayitun
<Guest94078> lotf kardin
<MortezaE> اینجا هم، برای راهنمایی‌های جزئی، سریع، و صرفا سرنخ دادن هست.اینم بخون: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<MortezaE> انجمن رو هم سر بزن. مخصوصا این قسمتش: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/board,4.0.html
<MortezaE> موفق باشی Guest94078
 * MortezaE no longer <3s MasterPiece :(
<Guest94078> roz be kheyr
<MortezaE> ruz be kheir
<MortezaE> wb kaplan
<MortezaE> how are u today?
<ha> سلام
<kaplan_> salam ha
<MortezaE> salam ha
<ha> من تازه اوبونتو را نصب کردم
<MortezaE> kaplan_, Btw ha is the plural suffix in farsi ;)
<MortezaE> بله
<ha> یه سوال دارم؟
<MortezaE> شما نیاز دارین اول اینو بخونین: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<MortezaE> ha, حالا بفرمایید
<ha> ممنون
<MortezaE> hehe,
<MortezaE> #ubuntu-ir I love you Smail <3
<MortezaE> Ooops sorry!
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-18
<ErfanBs> salam, man alan ro systemam ubuntu hast va mikham ye os dige nasb konam, ama moghe boot az ro cd/dvd system hey khamosh mishe, moshkel az chiye ?
<MortezaE> ErfanBs, عجیبه
<MortezaE> خب ربطی به اوبونتو که نداره. درسته؟
<ErfanBs> MortezaE: daghigh nemidonam, chon ro laptop ham hamin moshkel ro daram ama faghat khamosh nemishe o ye safhe siah miad
<MortezaE> اصلا اوبونتو رو بذار کنار. منظورم اینه که سیستم رو کلا خاموش کن. بعد با سی دی بوت کن. بوت میشه؟
<ErfanBs> MortezaE: aslan vaghti migam az ro cd os ro boot kon system khamosh mishe
<Azitrex> ro har systemi inturi misheh ?
<Azitrex> laptop o pc ?
<ErfanBs> Azitrex: Are
<Azitrex> 64 biti o 32 biti budan version OS va supporteh systemet tavajoh kardi ? support mikoneh ?
<ErfanBs> Azitrex: Yes
<Azitrex> compatible hast ?
<MortezaE> aslan cd chi hast?
<Azitrex> ras migeh OS jadidet chie ?
<ErfanBs> windows 7 hast, be cd rabt nadare, har os ie gozashtam injori shod, hata nemitonam be BIOS system ham beram vaghti cd to system hast
<MortezaE> tazegi BIOS update nakardi?
<Azitrex> ErfanBs, tu hamoon ubuntu ee ke nasb kardi mituni beri ?
<ErfanBs> sharmande system restart shod, chikar konam ? moshkel az chiye ?
<MortezaE> <MortezaE> tazegi BIOS update nakardi?
<MortezaE> <Azitrex> ErfanBs, tu hamoon ubuntu ee ke nasb kardi mituni beri ?
<ErfanBs> BIOS update nakardam, to ubuntu ham mitonam beram
<Azitrex> ErfanBs, varedeh mohiteh BIOS mikhay beshi chi misheh ?
<ErfanBs> age cd nabashe mire, ama age cd bashe aslan na mire to safhe boot menu na mire to BIOS
<Azitrex> ErfanBs, chand ta DVD/CD rom dari ?
<Azitrex> tu un yeki emtehan kardi ?
<ErfanBs> ye done DVD rom daram
<Azitrex> mogheye bala umadan system DVD rometo mishnaseh ?
<ErfanBs> are
<Azitrex> vali migi ru laptop ham inturie
<Azitrex> hmm fek konam cd kheili khash dareh kheili tool mikesheh ke bekhad bekhunash
<ErfanBs> akhe ham ro win7 injori hast ham ro win8, are win7 cd iesh khash dare
<Azitrex> dvd win 7 ro bezar tu system bezar restart besheh baad az pageh health report system ( hamon pageh aval) pause break ro bezan bebin khundaneh DVD romet tamom misheh ya heye talash mikoneh ke dvd ro bekhuneh
<Azitrex> ageh kheili khash dashteh basheh fek konam in moshkel pish miad
<ErfanBs> ok, alan test mikonam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-19
<aa_> salam
<MortezaE> salam aa_
<aa_> bara nasb ubuntu be sorate majazi kare khasi bayad kard ?
<MortezaE> na
<MortezaE> خیلی راحت با ویرچوال باکس یا وی ام ویر نصب میشه
<MortezaE> بصورت غیر مجازی تا حالا نصب کردین؟
<aa_> bad az download mishe copy paste kard va to chand sistem nasb kard ya bayad az dobareh download she?
<aa_> na
<MortezaE> دوباره «دانلود»
<MortezaE> یا دوباره «نصب»؟
<MortezaE> اگه منظورت اینه که از پارتیشنی که روش اوبونتو نصب شده، چنتا کپی روی چنت سیستم مختلف بگیرین، بله، میشه
<MortezaE> اما اگه سیستم‌ها با هم شبکه بشن، احتمالا کمی با مشکل بر میخورین. مطمئن نیستم. البته در این صورت هم راه حلی هست مطمئنا. من نمیدونم. از  دوستان بپرسید
<aa_> آقا دست شما درد نکنه خیلی آقایی
<aa_> یه سوال دیگه
<aa_> با عرض شرمندگی
<aa_> بعد از دانلود برای نصب کار خاصی باید بشه ؟
<MortezaE> تا حالا نصب نکردی؟
<aa_> نه
<aa_> حتی کار هم نکردم
<aa_> نصبش مثل ویندوز که نیست ؟
<MortezaE> بسیار خب
<MortezaE> نه
<MortezaE> wait
<MortezaE> http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/search/%D9%86%D8%B5%D8%A8%20%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA%D9%88%2014.10
<MortezaE> اینم دانلود کن pdf :
<MortezaE> https://www.google.com/search?q=اوبونتو+برای+صفر+کیلومتر+ها
<MortezaE> و مطالب انجمن، به خصوقص این قسمتش رو بخون:
<MortezaE> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/board,4.0.html
<aa_> آقا مرتضی زنده باشی
<MortezaE|Busy> :)
<mohammad> slm
<MortezaE> salam
<Guest27596> agha morteza peyda nakardam
<Guest27596> daram divoone misham
<MortezaE> شما رفته بودی، من تا چند دقیقه داشتم الکی با دیوار صحبت میکردم :|
<Guest27596> yeki nist komakam kone
<MortezaE> الانم کار دارم
<Guest27596> man harchi vaistadam javab nadadin raftam
<Guest27596> bashe pas man miram merci az rahnamiyton
<MortezaE> Guest27596,
<MortezaE> dear my friend!
<MortezaE> oh
<MortezaE> He should learn not to ask to ask
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-20
<artor> سلام چطور میشه سایت گلستان رو که با اینترنت اکسپلوره توی ویندوز باز میشه رو در اوبونتو در فایرفاکس اجرا کرد ( من خیلی از پست های فروم و سایتها رو خوندم و در کل دو نوع کار میشه کرد یکی نصب واین که نتیجهع نگرفتم و دیگر استفاده از یک سایت شبه اکسپل
<MortezaE> artor, ?!
<MortezaE> artor, you probably copied this from a web page with incorrect Charset
<artor> MortezaE pl help farsi
<MortezaE> artor #persian
<MortezaE> artor, فارسی حرف میزنی؟
<artor> MortezaE بله
<MortezaE> خدا بگم چکارت کنه
<MortezaE> با اسم خارجی اومدی
<artor> MortezaE چرا؟!
<MortezaE> فارسی در ه بر هم نوشتی
<MortezaE> آرم فک میکنه خارجی ای
<MortezaE> خب... بفرمایین؟
<artor> MortezaE من میخوام از طریق اوبونتو وارد سیستم گلستان بشم
<artor> MortezaE روش واین و سایت شبیه ساز رو هم اجرا کردم و نشد
<MortezaE> گلستان به نظرقط با اینترنت اکسپلورر کار میکنه. نه؟
<MortezaE> چه شبیه سازی؟
<MortezaE> از wine استفاده کردی؟
<artor> MortezaE بله
<artor> MortezaE playonlinux نصب کردم
<MortezaE> اکسپلورر اجرا شد روی وینه؟
<artor> MortezaE بله حتی وارد سایت شدم ولی نتونستم وارد سیستمم بشم
<MortezaE> خب احتمالا نسخه‌ای از اکسپلور که نصب کردین مناسب گلستان نیست
<MortezaE> بعضی نسخه‌های اکپلورر یک دکمه دارن شبیه این:
<MortezaE> Emulate IE7
<MortezaE> IE8?
<MortezaE> یه همچین چیزی. امتحانش کن
<MortezaE> شخصا خیلی وقته که با وینه کار نکردم.
<MortezaE> لذا راه حل نهایی برای من، «ویندوز مجازی» خواهد بود :)
<artor> MortezaE امتحان کردم اون دکمه هم کار نکرد
<MortezaE> دکمه؟
<artor> MortezaE میندوز مجازی ؟
<MortezaE> آره
<MortezaE> virtualbox
<MortezaE> ya
<MortezaE> virt-manager
<MortezaE> نصب کن
<artor> MortezaE یعنی ویندوز نصب کنم؟ من از ویندوز فرار کردم
<MortezaE> و روی اون یه ویندوز مجازی نصب کن. البته راه انداختن شبکه‌ش یه کم (خیلی کم) راهنمایی میخواد
<MortezaE> پس برو مشکلت رو توی انجمن مطرح کن احتمالا بتونی جوابی بگیری
<artor> MortezaE توی انجمن قبلا بعضی ها مطرح کردند و به نتیجه درست و درمان نرسیدن
<artor> MortezaE یعنی دنیای آزاد هم توی این فاجعه سایت کم اورده؟
<MortezaE> thats why MortezaE sticks to virtual windows :)
<MortezaE> به نظر من، وینه از ویندوز مجازی کثیف‌تره :)
<MortezaE> حداقل اونجا تکلیفت مشخصه و میدونی که داری تو محیط واقعی ویندوز کار میکنی
<MortezaE> اما وینه یعنی باز کردن پای کثیف اپلیکیشن‌های ویندوزی به ساحت مقدس گنوم
<artor> MortezaE واقعا راه حلی جز واین (که امتحانش کردم و جواب نگرفتم با playonlinux)و ویندوز مجازی راهی نیست؟
<MortezaE> artor, ببین
<MortezaE> کدوم نسخه‌ی اکسپلورر با گلستان هماهنگه؟
<MortezaE> همون رو داری الان و نمیشه؟
<MortezaE> نه من راه دیگه‌ای نمیشناسم
<artor> بله با playonlinux اینترنت اکسپلوره ۶ که خود سایت پیشنهاد کرده رو نصب کردم و نشد
<artor> MortezaE   playonlinux اینترنت اکسپلوره ۶ که خود سایت پیشنهاد کرده رو نصب کردم و نشد
<MortezaE> خب بیشتر توضیح بده دیگه. مشکل چیه؟ اصلا مرورگر باز نمیشه؟ یا باز میشه و با گلستان مشکل داره؟
<MortezaE> wc kaplan
<artor> MortezaE ؟
<MortezaE> ؟
<MortezaE> با شما نبودم
<MortezaE> خب نگفتی؟
<MortezaE> artor
<artor> MortezaE بله؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-21
<mdf092> سلام
<mdf092> دوستان یه سوال شبکه‌ای داشتم. کسی آنلاین هست؟
<MortezaE> mdf092, Hi, don't ask to ask, just Ask
<MortezaE> maybe someone answer u, maybe no
<mdf092> توی ردهت وقتی شبکه یه ماشین مجازی رو روی حالت بریدج گذاشتم، شبکه سیسوم میزبان هگ قطع شد و هرکاری میکنم وصل نمیشه
<Azitrex> durud bar shoma jenab darvish
<MortezaE> Azitrex, از اساتید هستن؟
 * MortezaE is zero in network
<MasterPiece> mdf092, Hi, What is your problem?
<mdf092> the network redhat is up but not running
<MasterPiece> mdf092, Are you in local Env?
<mdf092> yes
<MasterPiece> Can you !paste "ifconfig -a" and "brctl show" commands ?
<MasterPiece> !paste
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mdf092> i can't paste the output here
<mdf092> but there is no bridge
<mdf092> and i have eth0 with static ip but no network
<MasterPiece> did you set the default gateway ? check it via "ip route"
<MasterPiece> ip route add default gateway xx.xx.xx.xx
<mdf092> no there is no gateway
<MasterPiece> and check for Duplicate in Network through this command : "arp-scan xx.xx.xx.00/24"
<MasterPiece> ok, add the gateway at first
<MasterPiece> This should be solve your problem :)
<MasterPiece> means -> This Solution , will be solve your problem
<mdf092> is gateway necessary for local network
<MasterPiece> some times! English goes off! and letters climb up! :)) hehe :D
<MasterPiece> mdf092, yes, it is :)
<mdf092> arp scan not installed and of course i have no Internet connection
<MasterPiece> did you added default gateway ?
<mdf092> here we are on local network without any gateway or Internet server
<mdf092> so what does gateway mean?
<nasirpur> salam behame
<MortezaE> سلام
<nasirpur> من می خواستم نصب اوبونتو را در کنار ویندوز یاد بگیرم
<MortezaE> He should learn to wait
<Maddak> ho
<Maddak> سلام دوستان
<MortezaE> He should learn to wait
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-22
<Azitrex> hey anoNxeRo welcome back
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, thanks mate
<dark-sun> lubotu3
<dark-sun> lubotu3 say something@
<dark-sun> @ubuntulog spy!
<dark-sun> ubuntulog stop spy!
<dark-sun> !lubotu3 stupid bot
<lubotu3> dark-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dark-sun> i did'nt
<dark-sun> yes, you're dumb!
<dark-sun> lubotu3 say your name
<dark-sun> !lubotu3 linux
<dark-sun> !linux
<lubotu3> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<dark-sun> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dark-sun> !global warming
<dark-sun> !signal
<dark-sun> lubotu3 don't pm me!
<dark-sun> :-/
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-22
<kalinos_> salam
<A9800> hi
<Kalinos> hi all
<Kalinos> salam bar hame
<kolo> nixoeen: Hi
<kolo> lotfan in ro bekhoon: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/16/%23ubuntu-ir.html
<kolo> لینک های داخل عنوان کانال خراب هستند
<nixoeen> kolo, Man chon moddate ziadi naboodam, dastrasi haam az beyn rafte, ye chand rooz tool mikeshe ta dastrasi ha ro bargardoonan
<kolo> :)
<kolo> عجله نیست
<kolo> همین قدر خواستم که یک توجهی به این موضوع باشه
<Kalinos> hi
<mohsenhq> salam
<mohsenhq> i have problem upgrading my ubuntu 14.04 to 15.10
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-23
<saeb> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<saeb> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alimj> :/
<farooghkz> o/ nixoeen
<kolo> سایت فریلنسری تو ایران داریم
<kolo> یه چیزیتو مایه های
<kolo> oDesk
<farooghkz> kolo, /users
<kolo> hmm?
<farooghkz> لیست یوزر ها در کانال رو ببین
<farooghkz> لول
<farooghkz> لول
<farooghkz> لول
<kolo> خوب؟
<kolo> چیزی عجیبی تولیسته؟
<farooghkz> بله
<farooghkz> kolo
<kolo> چی چیز عجیبی؟
<kolo> چه*
<farooghkz> nixoeen
<farooghkz> kolo, fahmidi?
<farooghkz_> kolo, gerefti?
<abra4> o/ kolo
<kolo> huh?
<abra4> فقط سلام کردم
<kolo> سلام
<kolo> (:
<abra4> لوم
<abra4> لول
<abra4> حرفاتون با جناب معین نتیجه هم داشت؟
<kolo> Are you faroogh?
<abra4> bale
<kolo> abra4: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/22/%23ubuntu-ir.html
<abra4> kolo, memoserv thx
<abra4> and bbl
<nixoeen> abra4, Bargardoondane dastresi ha dardesaresh ziade va niaz be name negari dare. Chon kar haye mohemtari hast, felan peygiresh nemisham...
<abra4> ولی اگه ترول ها اومدن باس چیکار کنیم؟
<abra4> nixoeen
<abra4> اگی ی ترول بیاد اینجا ما چیکار میتونیم بکنیم؟
<alimj> عصر همه به خیر
<alimj> یک سوال در این خصوص:
<alimj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<alimj> این دو نفر کی هستند؟ zwnj, MehdiHassanpour
<alimj> شاید جناب...
<alimj> nixoeen:
<alimj> بدانند؟
<alimj> اینترنت جناب نیکسون ناپایدار می‌باشد.
<alimj> به نظر می‌رسد که فعلا سایت فرینود (سرور اصلی این چت روم) روی هوا است
<alimj> https://blog.freenode.net/2016/02/recent-events-and-future-changes/
<alimj> بچه ها این دستور رو امتحان کنید:
<alimj>  /msg ChanServ access list ##channel
<alimj> این نشون میده که این افراد می‌توانند کار اوپ را انجام بدهند:
<alimj> a_skywalker, MehdiHassanpour, NarbeH
<kolo> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<kolo> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<alimj> بازی نکنید. کار کنید
<kolo> چه کاری؟
<alimj> ۱۰۰ خط برنامه بنویسید که کاری ابر خفن انجام دهد
<kolo> تا حد خفنش هستم، نه بالاتر
<kolo> لول
<kolo> بی حوصلگی :-(
<kolo> کسی تجربه این شرکت های (مثلا هاستینگ، فروشگاه و...) برای پشتیبانی آنلاین چقدر پول می‌دن؟
<kolo> تجربه داره که*
<alimj> بیشتر برای راه انداختن کار مثل هاستینگ و فروشگاه و غیره. حداقل بین نیم تا ۱ میلیون می‌دهند
<alimj> با چند تمپلیت ساده، کار راه می‌افتد
<kolo> نه منظورم اینه که
<kolo> دیدید پایین سایتها یک بخش برای چت هست\
<kolo> مثلا
<kolo> payment24.ir
<kolo> bertina.ir
<kolo> که به بازدیدکننده های سایت پشتیبانی میدن
<kolo> به اون کسی که مسئول پشتیبانیه چقدر پول میدن
<kolo> کارشون دورکاریه پیگه، نیست؟!
<iraj> kolo, منظورت ادمینی هست
<kolo> اینا ادمین نیستند
<kolo> فقط جواب میدن:مسئول فروش یا فنی
<iraj> اها
<hamkalasi> سلام alimj
<alimj> سلام همکلاسی
<hamkalasi> ببخشید دیر جواب دادم
<hamkalasi> معذرت
<hamkalasi> شما تپ زمینه شبکه هم کار کردین؟
<hamkalasi> شما هم تو زمینه شبکه هم کار کردین؟
<alimj> بله
<hamkalasi> من تو زمینه رمزنگاری درک درستی نکردم
<hamkalasi> یعنی بحث sslو vpn
<alimj> مشکل از کجا است؟
<hamkalasi> مطالبی خوندم از کتاب آقای احسان ملکیان و ویکیپدیاو ویدیوهایی هم دیدم
<hamkalasi> مشکلم در ارتباط بین کلاینت و سرور هستش
<hamkalasi> سوالم اینه که اگر مرورگرها  دارای گواهینامه رمزنگاری و سرورها هم همینطور
<hamkalasi> روترها و دیوایس های امنیتی مانند ids,ips,firewallتشخیص میدن نوع دیتا
<hamkalasi> خوندم که داده ها و یکسری هدرها رمزنگاری شده
<alimj> من یک لحظه مهمان آمد
<hamkalasi> اگر فایل مخربی باشد چگونه تشخیص داده میشود در بین این دیوایس های امنیتی و مانع از عبور ان می شوند(من مطالب رو خوندم
<hamkalasi> درباره بای پس کردن سند باکس های پایتون
<hamkalasi> که می آید توضیح میده چگونه نرم افزارهای امنیتی با داشتن دیکدرها تجزیه و تحلیل میکنند و اگر به کتابخانه مورد نظر برسن  آن را بلاک میککند
<hamkalasi> اما باز هم تست کردم با یه فیلتر شکن دیدم موقعی که با فعال شدن فیلترشکن و موقع فرستادن میل سرور یاهو اجازه میل دادن نمیده
<hamkalasi> وحتی کسی گفنتش اگه بیایی روی فایلی رمز بگذاری و حالا بخوای میلش کنی سرور یاهو مانع میشود
<hamkalasi> درست تمام رمزنگاری ها با هم تفاوت دارن و از نظر ارتباط و درخواست یکسری مراحل چک میکنند اما هدف همه آنها حفظ داده می باشد
<hamkalasi> ببخشید من یه شب دیگه مزاحم میشم
<hamkalasi> ممنون
<hamkalasi> با اجازه
<hamkalasi> بای
<kolo> Listen:  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/bmOs0xHTdKRKxbzjeHEA?signature=1c47d45f7926b168c4583a8368300cd779ec7e1df394e50d144423fdee697ab4&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTYyNTYxNjF9
<abra4> .
<alimj> nixoeen: (11:35:45 PM) ChanServ: (notice) Foundership transfer from freenode-staff to UbuntuIrcCouncil forced by freenode administration
<alimj> (11:36:19 PM) nhandler: hggdh: Done, UbuntuIrcCouncil is now the founder of #ubuntu-ir. Let me know if you need any other help with the channel.
<alimj> بقیه جزئیات را هم که احتمالا خودتان در جریان هستید. در فوروم پی ام می‌گذارم
<Reza> سلام. میگم من چجوری میتونم زبان فارسی رو توی لاتکس اعمال کنم
<Reza> ؟؟؟
<alimj> جستجو کردی لاتکس یونی کد؟
<alimj> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B2%DB%8C%E2%80%8C%D9%BE%D8%B1%D8%B4%DB%8C%D9%86
<alimj> گوگل همه چیز را می‌داند
<alimj> Reza: و همچنین: https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B2%DB%8C%E2%80%8C%D8%AA%DA%A9
<Reza> ماشالا گوگل
<Reza> چاکر گوگل کوچولو
<Reza> دمتون گرم
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-24
* nixoeen changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir
<alimj> :/
<alimj> سلام جناب nixoeen
<nixoeen> alimj: درود
<alimj> بازگردادنده شدن اکسس اپراتور را به شما تبریک می‌گویم
<nixoeen> alimj: برای کانالهای دیگه هم از بین رفته که به نظر نمیاد اون‌ها برگرده، مثل دو کانال
<nixoeen> alimj: #persian, #technotux
<alimj> با christel صحبت کردید؟
<nixoeen> alimj: بخصوص به خاطر تغییر سیاست‌های فری‌نود شاید کلا اون‌ها از بین بره
<alimj> آره. فعلا همه چی رو هوا است
<alimj> من چند تا دوست دارم که با christel آشنا هستند
<farooghkz> سلام
<alimj> سلام فاروق
<farooghkz> جناب معین اپراتور شدن؟
<alimj> بله
<farooghkz> \o/
<farooghkz> یکی واسه اینکه یه نفر اسمم رو درست گفت D:
<farooghkz> \o/
<farooghkz> این یکی هم واسه اینکه جناب معین خان استاد اپراتور شدن
<alimj> مظنونین همیشگی: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ir/+mugshots
<alimj> nixoeen: اونی که دنبال تلنت هست رو کارش رو انجام بدیم یا بپیچونیمش؟
<nixoeen> alimj: من به شخصه تا دلیل قانع‌کننده‌ای نداشته باشه، کمکش نمی‌کنم. همینطور که اگر کسی بیاد بگه چجوری جای پ رو توی گنو-لینوکس عوض کنم، کمکی نمی‌کنم.
<alimj> مورد جالبیه. یک مقدار دیگر من باهاش سر و کله میرم
<farooghkz> LOL
<farooghkz> alimj, oon link chi bood?
<nixoeen> alimj: مشکلی نداره. خلاف قوانین نیست، در نتیجه هر کسی هم بخواد می‌تونه کمکش کنه.
<farooghkz> alimj, khodet nisti
<alimj> farooghkz: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mug_shot
<alimj> من جزء مظنونین همیشگی نیستم
<farooghkz> by wikipedia: A mug shot or mugshot , is a photographic portrait typically taken after a person is arrested.
<farooghkz> pas gharareh ina ro dastgir konan :D
<alimj> نه. قبلا دستگیر شده بودند
<alimj> اگر در اوبونتو فارسی مشکلی پیش بیاد، اینها مظنون هستند
<farooghkz> خب اینا مسئولیت انجمن رو به عهده دارن درست؟
<alimj> و خیلی چیزهای دیگر. مثلا ترجمه فارسی اینترفیس اوبونتو را قبول کرده‌اند. اگر غلط املایی انشایی داشت، می‌شود دستگیرشون کرد
<farooghkz> بعدش چیکارشون میکنن؟مجازاتشون چیه؟کد زدن اجباری؟استفاده از ویندوز به مدت 3 سال به جای لینوکس؟
<alimj> یک همچین چیزی
<alimj> من امشب دوست دارم زود بخوابم. می‌خواهم فردا برم قله دارآباد
<farooghkz> لول
<farooghkz> علی شما کجا سکونت دارید؟تهران؟
<alimj> بله. تهران
<alimj> تبریز بودی؟
<farooghkz> من نه تبریز نیستم
<farooghkz> تاحالا تبریز رو هم ندیدم D:
<alimj> پس کجا هستی :-D
<farooghkz> بندر
<alimj> بندر عباس؟ انزلی؟ عصلویه؟
<farooghkz> بندرعباس
<alimj> من هنوز نرفتم. حتما یک روز خواهم رفت
<alimj> از پیغامهای خصوصی فوروم: https://imgur.com/LVVQeQn
<farooghkz> انقدر با اوبونتوم بازی کردم که الآن بهم ریخته!
<farooghkz> اون پیام رو بهت داده بودن یا بهشون دادی؟
<farooghkz> انگار طرف اومده بود فقط واسه اینکه مردم آزار(=کرکر) پیدا کنه!
<farooghkz> تعداد پست هاش هم 0 بود
<farooghkz> لول
<farooghkz> جفتتون درگیر این تلنت هستید
<farooghkz> معین شما دارید کجا میرید؟شما و اون طرف همینجوری پیش برید یه دعوای درست حسابی اتفاق میوفته
<farooghkz> (البته اگر قبلش تاپیک قفل نشه)
<farooghkz> alimj, nixoeen
<alimj> farooghkz: نگران نباش. کسی جای دوری نمیره
<nixoeen> alimj: از این پیام‌ها زیاد زده می‌شه، بدون جواب بذاریدشون.
<alimj> nixoeen: میدونم
<alimj> دیروز یک اس اس دی ترانسند خریدم
<alimj> مجبور بودم به جای سامسونگ ترانسد بخرم
<alimj> بخاطر مشکل تریم با کرنل لینوکس
<farooghkz> ترانسد شرکت خوبیه
<farooghkz> مشکلی که نداری؟
<alimj> هنوز نصب نکردم
<alimj> در بلاک لیست کرنل که نیست
<alimj> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/e64f638483a21105c7ce330d543fa1f1c35b5bc7/drivers/ata/libata-core.c#L4227
<alimj> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/e64f638483a21105c7ce330d543fa1f1c35b5bc7/drivers/ata/libata-core.c#L4254
<farooghkz> یه سوال
<farooghkz> RAR khodesh ye algorithm joda vaseh feshordeh sazi dareh?
<alimj> بله
<alimj> و الگوریتم پیتنت داری است که با جی پی ال سازگاری ندارد
<farooghkz> اینجا ندیدمش گفتم شاید الگوریتم جدا نداره و از یکی از همین ها استفاده میکنه
<farooghkz> http://catchchallenger.first-world.info/wiki/Quick_Benchmark:_Gzip_vs_Bzip2_vs_LZMA_vs_XZ_vs_LZ4_vs_LZO
<alimj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAR_%28file_format%29
<alimj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_archive_formats#Comparison
<farooghkz> alimj, link ha khoob boodand ama mikhastam moghayeseh beyn tar.bz2 va rar andjam besheh
<alimj> مثل مقایسه سیب و پرتقال است
<alimj> ممکن نیست
<farooghkz> چرا؟
<farooghkz> tar.bz2 vs rar
<farooghkz> http://binfalse.de/2011/04/04/comparison-of-compression/
<alimj> Windows vs. Linux
<alimj> Android vs. iOS
<farooghkz> ببخشید که من کند ذهنم
<farooghkz> بازم نفهمیدم
<farooghkz> rar vs zip.n dorosteh?
<alimj> نوشتن برنامه‌ای برای لینوکس که فایلهای رار رو ایجاد کند یا باز کند، بدون گرفتن مجوز از مخترع آن مجاز نیست
<alimj> rar vs. zip is almost OK
<farooghkz> با این مشکلی ندارم
<farooghkz> من میخوام فرمت ها رو مقایسه بکنم
<farooghkz> تا اینجا bz2 از rar بهتره
<farooghkz> اینجا هم مطلب خوبی نوشته
<farooghkz> http://lifehacker.com/5772385/whats-the-best-way-to-compress-a-bunch-of-files
<alimj> فعلا بهترین کار استفاده از فرمت زیپ برای فایلهایی است که می‌خواهیم در سیستم عامل‌های مختلف استفاده کنیم
<farooghkz> بله
<farooghkz> جالا اگر بخوایم فقط داخل ویندوز استفاده بکنیم؟
<alimj> برای کاربران ویندوز هم باید تشویقشون کنم که ...
<alimj> 7Zip
<alimj> نصب کنند
<farooghkz> 7zip azedeh?
<alimj> برنامه سون زیپ لایسنس جی پی ال داره
<alimj> آزاد و مجانیه
<alimj> کراک نداره
<alimj> فایلهای رار و اکثر فرمتهای دیگر هم باز میکنه
<alimj> خیلی‌ها هم ایجاد میکنه
<alimj> تکلیف مشخصه
<farooghkz> خوبه
<farooghkz> از وین رار بهتره
<alimj> وین رار برنامه پولیه. اکثرا اینجا با کراک نصب می‌کنند
<alimj> بهتره همه رو تشویق کرد که از سون زیپ استفاده کرد
<alimj> ما نمی‌تونیم مردم عادی رو تشویق کنیم که به لینوکس سوییچ کنند. ولی می‌تونیم تشویقشون کنیم که از سون زیپ به جای وین رار استفاده کنند
<farooghkz> راستی نظرتون در مورد این مسابقه برنامه نویسی چیه؟
<farooghkz> codecup.ir
<hamidx> hi
<hamidx> hello
<noob> سلام
<noob> چه طور میشه فایلی .sh
<noob> رو که نصب کردی فایل اجرایش رو  بیدا کنی؟
<noob> من وب استروم رو نصب کردم. ولی الان نمیتونم دوباره بیداش کنم!!! وقتی سرچ می کنم چیزی نمیاد!!
<farooghkz> noob. o/
<farooghkz> noob, man ham mesl to yek noob hastam
<farooghkz> noob, nemidoonam webstrom chiyeh ama midoonam ke aksar narm afzar ha yek file ReadMe daran ke rahnamayeh nasb oonja neveshteh shodeh
<noob> ؟؟؟؟!!!!!
<alimj> noob: پست رو توی فوروم دیدم
<alimj> این دستورات را اگر دوست داشتی یاد بگیر:
<alimj> whereis
<alimj> locate
<farooghkz> LOL
<farooghkz> Free/Open Source Alternatives for Windows 7: Ubuntu, Debian, Mint, Arch, .... !
<farooghkz> LOL
<alimj> هاااا. جناب nixoeen
<alimj> ای جا که فرموده‌اید: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,131356.msg1057036.html#msg1057036
<farooghkz> (by alternativeto.net)
<alimj> اگر آن بنده خدا مجوز خواندن و نوشتن نداشته باشند. چگونه می‌توانند حذف کنند؟
<farooghkz> http://alternativeto.net/software/windows-7/?license=free
<noob> الان دقیقا باید چه کدی رو توی ترمینال وارد کنم؟
<noob> فایل readme نداشت
<alimj> هااا. جناب nixoeen گفتم که مشکل میخوره
<alimj> باید آر ام هم با سودو میزد
<nixoeen> alimj: چی به مشکل می‌خوره؟
<alimj> ‏‫‬‏‬ ‪alimj‬‏‬: ‫ای جا که فرموده‌اید: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,131356.msg1057036.html#msg1057036
<alimj> ‏‫‏‪(11:04:07 PM)‬‏‬ ‪alimj‬‏‬: ‫اگر آن بنده خدا مجوز خواندن و نوشتن نداشته باشند. چگونه می‌توانند حذف کنند؟
<nixoeen> alimj: درسته، فراموش کردم سودو رو بنویسم
<alimj> بهتر نبود که
<alimj> chown
<alimj> بکند؟
<nixoeen> alimj: نه، چون اون تنظیمات با یک کاربر دیگه درست شدند و می‌تونه یک سری مشکلات دیگه ایجاد کنه که پیدا کردنش سخت‌تر بشه. راه بهتر اینه که هر چیزی که با کاربر خودش ایجاد نشده حذف بشه، ولی خب راه راحت‌تر رو گفتم.
<alimj> در ضمن .local ممکن نبود به جزء تنظیمات واین، چیز میزهای دیگر هم داشته باشد؟
<alimj> ~/.local
<alimj> و فقط حذف ...
<alimj> /home/esmailsolimani/.local/share/teamviewer11
<alimj> کافی نبود؟
<nixoeen> alimj: چرا، مسلما تنظیمات دیگه‌ای هم اونجا هست، ولی معلوم نیست چه برنامه‌های دیگه‌ای رو با روت اجرا کرده و همه‌ی اینها می‌تونه بعدا براش مشکل‌ساز شه و مشکل رو در پایان از گنو-لینوکس ببینه
<farooghkz> o/ *
<nixoeen> alimj: در این شرایط حتی بهتره کل فایل‌های تنظیمات پاک شه، یا کلا یه کاربر دیگه ایجاد شه، ولی خب دیگه در همین مقدار هم شاید کافی باشه.
<alimj> بسیار خوب. امیدوارم که کارش درست شود
<farooghkz> nixoeen++
<farooghkz> alimj++
<farooghkz> farooghkz--
<farooghkz> alimj, gharar nabood vaseh farda zood bekhabid?
<alimj> راست میگی. شب همگی به خیر
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-25
<sepehr> salam
<sepehr> alan ro system am debian nasbe
<sepehr> vaghti usb headphone ro mizanam nemishnasash
<sepehr> chikar bayad kard? :|
<sepehr> kasi hast?
<alimj> :/
<KingOfToast> Hello
<alimj> A toast to KingOfToast
<KingOfToast> ha ha, thanks very much.
<KingOfToast> Do you guys get many questions about Iran here?
<alimj> Few. Not usually
<alimj> This is Ubuntu support channel
<KingOfToast> I am using ubuntu now, but im planning on visiting Iran for a holiday
<alimj> Currently 30 day Tourist visas are issued upon arrival for many nationalities
<alimj> Hope you enjoy your visit
<KingOfToast> Many ubuntu users in Iran?
<alimj> There should be many
<KingOfToast> Do you live there yourself?
<alimj> population is relatively young and many study IT related topics
<alimj> I live in Tehran
<alimj> Where are you?
<KingOfToast> Im living in Devon in the UK
<KingOfToast> I also work in IT
<alimj> Oh. England
<KingOfToast> Yep England
<farooghkz> a toast for u
<alimj> Brits should apply for a visa before travelling. Relatively easy
<KingOfToast> Ive read loads of amazing things about Iran, the history sounds fascinating.
<farooghkz> #iran
<alimj> Thanks
<farooghkz> alimj, go there
<alimj> farooghkz: On the same network?
<KingOfToast> Where are good places to visit?
<farooghkz> alimj, yes on freenode
<alimj> Top priorities should be Isfahan, Shiraz
<alimj> Actually depends
<alimj> If you are interested on historical places or other things
<farooghkz> it is better to talk about iran there
<KingOfToast> in the #iran channel?
<alimj> I guess it would be fine to talk about Iran here.
<alimj> Currently the channel is not very crowded
<alimj> Not a real necessity for another channel
<alimj> KingOfToast: Relatively few people could speak English (or any other foreign language)
<alimj> I suggest reading TripAdvisor articles
<alimj> Lot's of good suggestions
<alimj> There are also some nice and affordable tours (with English speaking guides)
<KingOfToast> I think we will be getting a guide to take us most places. Is Tehran pretty safe to walk around?
<alimj> Tehran is really safe to walk around
<alimj> Compared to many other cities
<alimj> Air pollution is high in this season
<KingOfToast> Do you see many tourists there?
<alimj> I would recommend early spring
<alimj> If we want to compare to Turkey or UAE, the answer is no. Otherwise, yes. For sure
<alimj> Country has been trying to open the doors to get a lot of tourists
<KingOfToast> A lot of people I speak to about visiting Iran think im mad for wanting to go.
<alimj> No. You many consult the British embassy in Tehran: https://twitter.com/ukiniran
<alimj> Also this: http://www.euronews.com/2016/02/16/iran-to-ease-visa-access-except-for-us-and-uk/
<alimj> Also watch this: http://edition.cnn.com/videos/world/2016/02/05/iran-winter-sports-pleitgen-pkg.cnn
<alimj> And read this: http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/14/travel/iran-tourism-sanctions.html?_r=0
<alimj> I quote: "five million foreign travelers visited Iran in 2014"
<KingOfToast> Im really excited to get there and see what Iran is like
<KingOfToast> I love experiencing different cultures
<KingOfToast> What do people tend to do there on an evening?
<farooghkz> how u come iran?by airplane?
<KingOfToast> Will be flying to Dubai and then to Iran
<alimj> farooghkz: British Airways is resuming London Tehran flights
<farooghkz> lol
<alimj> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/middle-east/iran/articles/British-Airways-considers-reinstating-Iran-flights/
<KingOfToast> I think the flights start up again in July
<farooghkz> so where does barjam go?
<farooghkz> lol
<alimj> KingOfToast: People do different things on the evenings
<alimj> And different cities.
<alimj> You have to consider the following: 1) Credit cards (VISA, Mastercard) does not work here. You should carry some cash
<KingOfToast> I guess most people here when they meet up they tend to drink in bars or something similar. But since Iran is a dry country then you must do other things.
<alimj> 2) It is always better to exchange at exchange shops in the city rather than Airport (rates differ very much)
<KingOfToast> good tip
<KingOfToast> whats the wifi coverage like there?
<alimj> 3) Internet speed is very poor
<farooghkz> lol
<alimj> You can get 4G SIM cards but only at limited speeds
<alimj> Also many web sites are blocked (e.g. Twitter, Facebook, ...)
<KingOfToast> ah yes I read about that.
<alimj> So it would be wise to have VPN and/or Tor installed on you phone if you want to use them
<farooghkz> lol
<KingOfToast> another good tip, ill have to get tor installed
<farooghkz> طرف میخواد بیاد ایران باید چقد بدبختی بکشه...
<alimj> KingOfToast: May I ask, how old are you?
<KingOfToast> 31
<alimj> Ok
<alimj> If you look into right places, you might find young Iranians who will be glad to be your guide for free.
<alimj> They will enjoy to speak with a Native English speaker. It would be virtually an English class for them
<farooghkz> yes
<KingOfToast> I think the person we are visiting is arranging for someone to show us around. We will need someone to keep us out of trouble.
<alimj> Exactly
<farooghkz> kingoftoast, will u come here norooz?
<alimj> Norooz == equinox
<farooghkz> k
<alimj> It is the beginning of Iranian year. Also Holidays
<KingOfToast> when is Norooz?
<alimj> Our year starts on spring equinox
<alimj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equinox
<KingOfToast> Im planning on being there in April
<farooghkz> equinox is about 23d later
<alimj> If you visit Tehran, we could have a coffee together
<KingOfToast> lots of celebrations for the equinox?
<alimj> More than 13 days
<alimj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowruz
<KingOfToast> Would love to. Good to get to know anyone from Tehran
<farooghkz> king, did u know goods and services are more expensive on equinox?
<KingOfToast> Thanks for talking to me, ive got to get back to work now. Would it be ok if I stay in this group if I have any more questions?
<alimj> No problem
<KingOfToast> farooghkz: thanks for the tip
<alimj> Here is my Twitter: https://twitter.com/AliMirjamali
<alimj> I will PM you my e-mail. Do not hesitate to contact me if you have any questions
<KingOfToast> I have just followed you on twitter
<KingOfToast> See you later
<alimj> See you
<alimj> o/
<alimj> farooghkz: به قول معروف. مهمان حبیب خدا است
<alimj> ;-)
<farooghkz> مگه من چیز بدی گفتم؟
<farooghkz> 8)
<farooghkz> alimj
<farooghkz> دارم اوبونتوم رو نابود میکنم خخخ
<alimj> farooghkz: نه. اصلا چیز بدی نگفتی
<alimj> اصولا باید سعی کرد که خارجیها را به کشور آورد و بهشان نشان داد که ما شاخ نداریم
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-26
<alimj> :/
<LOL_> :)
<alimj> KingOfToast: How are you doing. Just two points I forgot to mention yesterday
<alimj> Unlike UAE which uses UK's G wall plugs and sockets, here type F is used: http://www.worldstandards.eu/electricity/plugs-and-sockets/
<alimj> We also use metric units rather than imperial (if you want to buy pistachios or something)
<KingOfToast> thanks for the tips
<farooghkz> o/ nixoeen
<nixoeen> farooghkz: Manzooret az o/ chie?
<farooghkz> nixoeen, یه آدمه که داره واست دست تکون میده
<farooghkz> nixoeen, بهت سلام کردم
<nixoeen> farooghkz: Omooman tooye gorooh haye IRC be kasi salam nemikonan :)
<farooghkz> nixoeen, داخل خیلی کانال ها دیدم که اینکار رو میکنن
<farooghkz> البته داخل کانال های رسمی کمتر دیده میشه
<farooghkz> راستی این پادشاه که اومده داخل کانال طبق گفته خودش به خارجیه که داخل ماه آپریل میخواد بیاد ایران
<farooghkz> از لندن
<farooghkz> nixoeen,
<nixoeen> farooghkz: Behesh khosh begzare :)
<farooghkz> طفلک بیاد ایران نصف کارت هاش جواب نمیدن
<farooghkz> علی خیلی راهنماییش کرد
<ben_> ubuntu or kali ?
<ben_> heyyyy guyzzzzzzzzzzz : ( :
<bpsecret> chi ro baraye chi mikhay?\
<bpsecret> ben_, kali estefadash moshakhase
<bpsecret> har 2 roo dashte bash
<ben_> kali estefadash bara chie
<ben_> ?
<bpsecret> kali baraye teste nofooze
<bpsecret> ubuntu baraye estefadeye roozmare
<bpsecret> herfeyi tar beshi . dar asl hich kodoomesh mane baraye digari nist
<bpsecret> roo ubuntu tak take tools haye kali ro mitooni nasb koni
<bpsecret> hamintoor baraks
<ben_> baraye amozeshe kali sari tarin rah chie
<bpsecret> hich rahi :D
<bpsecret> jedi migam
<bpsecret> aval command haye adie linux ro yad begir
<bpsecret> bad kali fedora arch ubuntu dige baham farghi nemikonan
<bpsecret> kali tools hayiro amade karde ke baraye hacking va teste nofooz be kar mire
<bpsecret> har toolsesh niyaz be yadgiri mafahime hack dare
<bpsecret> agar nadooni kali ba oon hame toolsesh be dardet nakhahad khord
<ben_> khob a koja shoro konam bara yad giri marjaee chizi :(
<ben_> 6 mahe ro systemam nasbe nemiram soraghesh bara estefade
<ben_> :((
<bpsecret> englisit dar che vaze?
<farooghkz> واسه کسایی که تازه میخوان بیان لینوکس اوبونتو بهترین گذینست
<ben_> na dar on vaz k bekham a manabee english donbal konam yadgirisho
<bpsecret> ben_, chi begam vala
<bpsecret> ben_, injoori hatman hatman be moshkel mikhori
<ben_> :((
<farooghkz> ben_, in kanal khobieh: ##english
<bpsecret> ben_, farsi chiz e be dard bokhor giret nemiad
<bpsecret> ben_, boro ubuntu nasb kon va az forum e ubuntu farsi chiz yad begir
<bpsecret> ben_, hamin
<bpsecret> ben_, sharmande :( donya daghighan be hamin najoorie
<bpsecret> :))))
<ben_> 0k thx  :D
<bpsecret> ben_, khahesh refigh
<bpsecret> :)
<farooghkz> bpsecret, esmet dakhel anjoman chie?
<alimj> خوب عصر به خیر
<bpsecret> farooghkz, ye id saket vali ghadimie
<bpsecret> bpsecret, doost nadaram ertebatish bedam ba accounte irc ya har shabake ejtemayi ke faaliat mikonam
<bpsecret> farooghkz,
<alimj> من میدونم. آی دیش هست مرموز
<bpsecret> alimj, :)) nice try
<farooghkz> lol
<alimj> کابل ارتباط جناب نیکسوئن و ایرج خان ضعیفه. مدام قطع می‌شوند
<alimj> فاروق رو چشم کردم. قطع شد. ههههههه
<alimj> می‌خواستم برای این دوست انگلیسی یک سری راهنمایی خفن بدم که رفت
<Alez> :)
<Alez> چه خلوت شده اینجا
<alimj> آره. من همه رو چشم زدم
<alimj> همه قطع شدند
<Alez> عه ینی بیشتر بودن؟
<alimj> چهار نفر بیشتر بودند
<Alez> معمولا IRC ها شلوغ تره
<Alez> همه اومدن گروه تلگرام ظاهرا
<alimj> همین الان هم ۳ تا ربوت داریم. شاید هم بیشتر
<alimj> آدرس تلگرام انجمن چی هست؟
<Alez> @ubuntuir
<Alez> به این باید پیام بدی
<Alez> عه سلام آقا معین
<bpsecret> Alez, alimj farooghkz
<bpsecret> ray dadin emrooz
<bpsecret> ?
<Alez> :|
<bpsecret> ey baba . hanooz dir nashode
<bpsecret> boro be liste eslah talaba ray bede
<Alez> اون یه مورد شخصیه- نباید چیزی در موردش گفت
<bpsecret> :D
<alimj> من الان صندوق بودم
<farooghkz> من اصلا رای نمیدم
<alimj> برای دومین بار در زندگی رای دادم
<bpsecret> Alez, chera shakhsi .
<bpsecret> alimj, afarin be shoma .
<bpsecret> farooghkz, sakht gir nabash
<alimj> ۸ نفر از لیست رو خط زدم
<alimj> :-[
<alimj> :-P
<Alez> خب به نظرم در موردش همه جا حرف نزنیم بهتره - بهدا ممکنه موردی پیش بیاد و دلخوری و اینا بشه که فلانی رای داد و فلانی نداد و اون به اینا رای داد و ...
<bpsecret> alimj, mage khatami nagoft tekrar mikonam har 2 list
<bpsecret> :))
<alimj> آره. ولی ازشون خوشم نمیومد
<farooghkz> من سخت گیری کردم؟
<farooghkz> راستی ی کانال واسه ایران هم وجود داره.
<farooghkz> #iran
<Alez> تو فرینود؟
<farooghkz> بله
<Alez> نه ینی منظورم اینه مربوط به لینوکس و ایناس؟
<farooghkz> ولی خالیه
<Alez> :)))))Û¹
<farooghkz> اون کانال مال ایرانی هاست
<bpsecret> Alez, che delkhoorii . har ki nazari dare . mohem nist digaran chi fekr mikonan dar moredet
<bpsecret> alimj, bazam harekate ghabele tahsinie
<farooghkz> ربطی به لینوکس هم نداره
<alimj> نه بابا. می‌خواستم شناسنامه رو عوض کنم از این قطع پاسپورتی‌ها بگیرم. گفتم یک کاری کنم که مجبور شم
<bpsecret> alimj, Alez, farooghkz
<Alez> دیگه ملت علاقه به آی ار سی ندارن آخه
<bpsecret> agha mellat ro az telegram davat konid inja
<Alez> فک نکنم اونهمه امکانات رو بیخیال بشن
<alimj> الان این ربات تلگرام چرا کار نمی‌کنه؟
<alimj> روبونتو
<alimj> ایران اینجوریه
<alimj> کانالهای دیگه شلوغه
<farooghkz> آره
<bpsecret> injaham aks ro upload mikonan roo site haye upload . linkam ke khorakeshe
<bpsecret> dige chi mikhan
<farooghkz> کانال لینوکس
<Alez> البته منم با نسخه وب اومدم یه حالیه
<farooghkz> ##linux
<bpsecret> irc client ham ke faravoone baraye android
<alimj> آی آر سی در ایران مثل مبحث رادیوآماتور میمونه.
<Alez> با زبون فارسی هم میونه خوبی نداره اینجا
<alimj> آخرین بار که نگاه کردم، ایران فقط ۱۳ تا کاربر لیست شده هم رادیو داشت
<alimj> برای یک کشور ۷۰ ۸۰ میلیونی
<bpsecret> vali irc beine motekhases haye linux mesle ghalb mimoone :P
<farooghkz> من با نوکیا 112 میام اینجا!
<bpsecret> farooghkz, alie :)
<Alez1> test
<Alez1> chera esmam 1 gereft :|
<bpsecret> emrooz tor ro test kardid bebinid che vazi dare
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> az sobh manzoorame
<Alez1> kh khkh
<alimj> Alez1: چونکه اون یکی آی دی هنوز قطع نشده بود
<bpsecret> inja mesle inke az 6 be bad khoob shod ozash
<alimj> حالا این دستور رو بزن:
<farooghkz> تقریبا با همه چی میتونید بیاید آی آر سی
<Alez1> بزار یه بار قطع بشم با دوتاش
<alimj>  /nick Alez
<alimj> این دستور رو بزن:
<alimj>  /nick Alez
<Alez1> bazam 1 dare :|
<alimj> دستوری رو که گفتم بزن، درست میشه
<Alez1> mige oon dar hale estefade as
<alimj> اندکی صبر سحر نزدیک است
<Alez1> :)
<Alez1> شماها با چی میاید اینجا؟
<Alez1> یه چیزی نیس که فارسی رو بهتر ساپورت کنه؟
<bpsecret> Alez1, man znc
<Alez1> bpsecret: bara android chi?
<alimj> من باید وی پی اسم رو تنظیم کنم روش زد ان سی بزارم
<alimj> Alez1: الان میگم
<Alez1> nixoeen: Hallo
<bpsecret> ba android vasl nemisham . bayad tashkilati rah bendazam ta biam irc
<alimj> مگه آلمانی بلده؟
<bpsecret> znc ro bishtar baraye in rah andakhtam ke baram log begire
<Alez1> shayad balad bashe
<alimj> خودت بلدی؟
<Alez1> bpsecret:  log migire be che dardi mikhore?
<farooghkz> لول
<Alez1> alimj: na :)
<alimj> مثل من استاکر است
<alimj> Alez1: https://alternativeto.net/software/hexchat/?platform=android
<bpsecret> Alez1, in channel be dard nemikharo . vali #subgraph rooye oftc bedard mikhore
<alimj> فارسیه؟
<Alez1> bpsecret: mn taze ba irc yekam joor shodam in ke migio nemidoonam chetori biaram
<bpsecret> Alez1, ye ghanoone irc ke iraniha bahash ashna nistan ine ke : shoma soalet ro miporsi bad miri vali mitooni log e channel ro begiri badan chand saat bad ya rooze bad kasi balad bood javabet ro mide va chon log migiri mitooni javabe soalet ro begiri
<farooghkz> alez1, androirc
<Alez1> bpsecret: inkaro fagat ba znc mishe kard? bara dashtanesh bayad chikar kard? age linke mofid barash hast mamnoon misham
<Alez1> bpsecret: eee androirc log mikone?
<bpsecret> https://fedoramagazine.org/never-leave-irc-znc/
<bpsecret> http://grahamgilbert.com/blog/2013/10/13/znc-an-irc-bouncer/
<bpsecret> https://www.linode.com/docs/applications/messaging/install-znc-debian
<bpsecret> znc ro rooye ye vps arzoon nasb kon
<farooghkz> alez1, albateh in channel khodesh log dareh
<Alez1> tashakor inaro mikhonm
<farooghkz> alez1, irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bpsecret> Alez1, khahesh mikonam :)
<Alez1> shab ham inja hastid? oomadam sohbat konim dar moredeshoon?
<bpsecret> Alez1, malloom nist
<Alez1> :) pas age boodid khoshhal misham , shayadam ba cliente android oomadam 0.5 saat dg felan doostan
<farooghkz> nixoeen, vaseh sal jadid forum taghiri chizi mikoneh?
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<Alez> :)
<bpsecret> hi
<Alez> Khoobi?
<bpsecret> merci Alez
<bpsecret> :)
<Alez> Fk konam ye chize khoob peyda kardam
<bpsecret> chi ?
<Alez> Bp bpsecret irccloud rooye gooshi payam haro log mikne
<Alez> دیگه znc نمیخواد :)
<bpsecret> irccloud poolie . dorste ? Alez
<bpsecret> free ham fekr konam dare
<Alez> In ke mn gereftam free hastesh va mishe 2 ta acc masalan freenode roosh dasht
<alimj> خوبی زن ان سی، فقط گرفتن لاگ نیست
<alimj> این اجازه را میده که با چند دیوایس، با همون آی دی به یک سرور وصل بشید
<bpsecret> alimj, doroste
<alimj> زن ان سی، چند منظوره است
<bpsecret> Alez, khoobe
<Alez> alimj: اها اینم چیز خوبیه پس
<alimj> ولی برای لاگ گرفتن معمولی خیلی برنامه‌ها هستند
<Alez> Znc
<Alez> رو باید بزنم رو سرورم؟ بعد به اون وصل میشم؟
<alimj> زن ان سی، شبیه به یک پراکسی عمل می‌کند
<alimj> از یک ور وصل میشه به سرور اصلی، از یک ور خودش سرور میشه
<bpsecret> Alez, are
<alimj> یک همچین چیزی
<Alez> جالبه پس،  بعد امنیت بهتری هم داره به نظرتون؟
<bpsecret> Alez, man porte web interfacesh ro ba iptables bastam
<bpsecret> Alez, yani khodamam nemitoonam be znc connect konam
<Alez> :/
<bpsecret> Alez, az oon var ba in ssh folan@myip -D 6666 be serveram vasl misham
<Alez> اها منم معمولا همینطوری وصل میشم
<bpsecret> bad too tanzimate hexchat ip server ro mizaram 127.0.0.1/6697
<bpsecret> kheili ham ziba
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> injoori dige hadaghal az biroon kari nemishe kard
<Alez> تونل میزنی درکل :)
<bpsecret> are
<Alez> شما کانال خوب هم تو irc میشناسید؟
<bpsecret> aksaran takhasosian
<bpsecret> mesle haminja
<bpsecret> dige hamine
<bpsecret> Alez, alimj
<bpsecret> halo hoseleye os jadid test kardan ro darid
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> ye chize motafavet
<alimj> حقیقتش من الان دارم می‌خوابم
<alimj> :-D
<Alez> چی مثلا؟
<bpsecret> ok ok
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> Alez, Qubes OS
<bpsecret> Alez, Subgraph OS . albate hanooz betore rasmi biroon nayoomade
<alimj> یک او اس الان بهتون معرفی می‌کنم در حد ابر خفن
<alimj> هیچ جا نشنیده باشید
<bpsecret> alimj, :)
<Alez> منم تخصصی میخوام bpsecret
<alimj> این رو یک دیوانه نوشته
<alimj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS
<bpsecret> #qubes roo freenode
<Alez> bpsecret: jadide? Fek konm shenidam esmesho
<bpsecret> #subgraph roo oftc
<Alez> bpsecret: jadide? Fek konm shenidam esmesho
<bpsecret> Alez, har do jadidan .
<alimj> او اسی که نوشتم رو یک دیوانه نوشته که میگه هدف از نوشتنش تماس با خدا از طریق او اس است
<alimj> یک نفره در ۱۰ سال نوشته
<bpsecret> alimj, :))
<alimj> به اینترنت هم وصل نمیشه
<bpsecret> :D
<alimj> The operating system was designed to "talk with God"
<bpsecret> :)) agha velemoon kon
<bpsecret> Qubes os ro test konid zarar nemikonid
<alimj> نمیدونم تا حالا در انجمن بحث شده یا نه
<bpsecret> har 2 tash baraye amniaye . hadafesh secure kardane end pointe
<alimj> این کوبس او اس را اگر علاقه دارید، یک سر هم به تیلز بزنید
<alimj> tails
<bpsecret> https://github.com/QubesOS/qubes-doc
<bpsecret> https://www.qubes-os.org/doc/UserFaq/
<bpsecret> https://www.qubes-os.org/doc/UserDoc/
<bpsecret> https://www.qubes-os.org/doc/QubesArchitecture/
<bpsecret> https://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/LinuxCon_2014_Qubes_Tutorial.pdf
<bpsecret> http://invisiblethingslab.com/resources/2014/Software_compartmentalization_vs_physical_separation.pdf
<bpsecret> http://invisiblethingslab.com/itl/Resources.html
<bpsecret> http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2011/04/linux-security-circus-on-gui-isolation.html
<bpsecret> http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2010/06/disposable-vms.html
<bpsecret> https://www.qubes-os.org/doc/DisposableVms/
<bpsecret> https://micahflee.com/2014/04/the-operating-system-that-can-protect-you-even-if-you-get-hacked/
<bpsecret> https://theintercept.com/2015/09/16/getting-hacked-doesnt-bad/
<bpsecret> http://files.qubes-os.org/files/doc/etiss.pdf
<bpsecret> https://thetinhat.com/blog/2014/07/24/qubes.html
<bpsecret> http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2012/09/how-is-qubes-os-different-from.html
<bpsecret> https://jrruethe.github.io/blog/2015/09/12/setting-up-qubes/
<bpsecret> https://thehackernews.com/2015/10/secure-operating-system.html
<bpsecret> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/12/qubes-os-will-ship-pre-installed-on-purisms-security-focused-librem-13-laptop/
<bpsecret> alimj, tails khoobe vali baraye kar roozane dardesare
<alimj> بابا بی خیال
<alimj> خوب لینکها را پیدا می‌کنیم
<alimj> بله
<bpsecret> ina golchin shodast
<bpsecret> :)
<bpsecret> dar ayande gharare template subgraph os ham biad too qubes
<bpsecret> dige alii mishe
<alimj> در موردش خواهم خواند
<bpsecret> alimj, hatman bekhoon . memarish alie . yani foghe alie . kheili mohkame moghabele hack
<alimj> بعضی وقتها فکر می‌کنم که باید برم کلاس ابتدایی بشینم. اینقدر از زبان فارسی استفاده نکردم که دیکته اکثر لغات یادم رفته
<alimj> اگر اشتباه کردم من رو ببخشید
<bpsecret> alimj, oon ham bekhatere falsafash ke joda sazie code ha va task hast
<bpsecret> alimj, na baba . rahat bash
<bpsecret> alimj, man ham kheili na monazam harf mizanam . shoma ham maro bebakhsh
<bpsecret> :P
<bpsecret> :D
<alimj> :-(
<alimj> :-)
<alimj> شکلک اشتباه شد
<bpsecret> :)) ok
<alimj> خوب من شاید هر لحظه برم
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> pass manam miram
<alimj> o/
<bpsecret> bye
<bpsecret> Alez, bye
<Alez2> :|
<Alez> Test
<Alez> bpsecret: shab khosh, mn netam pokid :)))
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-27
<farooghkz> o/ *
<iraj> Alez,  net ro terkundan bi sharfa,
<iraj> * v alimj^
<iraj> alimj, از موقع انتخابات اینجوری شدم نتت
<iraj> این ها درسایی هست که از سال هشتاد و ۸ گرفتن. در موفعیت های حساس شبکه های ارتباطی رو مختل می کنن\
<Alez> iraj: are inja ke aslan ba ssl nemiad dige :/
<farooghkz> nixoeen, behtar nist topic farsi bashe?
<farooghkz> alez, client va os?
<Alez> farooghkz: alan ke ba android am client ham felan irccloud
<farooghkz> Alez
<farooghkz> alez, androirc ro ham emtehan kon
<farooghkz> alez, vali nemidoonam azad hast ya na
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<farooghkz> !supermario
<Alez> farooghkz: oon log nadare,dare? Dishab yekam bash boodam
<farooghkz> alez, log #ubuntu-ir ro mikhay?
<farooghkz> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<Alez> farooghkz: vala inja ke ziad sholooq nis vali log jaii ke beram ro dashte Basham khoobe, masalan dishab ke gat shodam rahat payama ro khoondam badan
<farooghkz> k
<Alez> Shoma ba chi miaid? farooghkz
<farooghkz> lol
<farooghkz> big lol
<farooghkz> من با نوکیا ۱۱۲ میام
<Alez> :))))
<farooghkz> client: jmirc
<Alez> farooghkz: roo linux?
<farooghkz> رو نوکیا ۱۱۲
<farooghkz> پلتفرم جاوا
<Alez> فک کردم 112 رو شوخی میکنی
<farooghkz> نه جدیه!
<farooghkz> لول
<Alez> farooghkz: توزیعت اوبونتوعه؟
<farooghkz> alez, felan ubuntu
<Alez> farooghkz: chera felan?
<farooghkz> alez, chon shayad badan raftam ye toozi dige
<Alez> Aha pas hanooz tasbit nashode nazaret farooghkz
<farooghkz> من فعلا مبتدیم پس بهتره  فعلا رو اوبونتو بمونم بعد ی توزیع واسه خودم انتخاب کنم
<Alez> Fekre khoobie
<Alez> این qubes چه جالبه
<farooghkz> مخفی این رو معرفی کرد
<Alez> farooghkz: مخفی؟
<alimj> :/
<farhad> سلام دوستان من احتیاج به فیلتر شکن دارم هر کاری میکنم نمی تونم یه فیلترشکن
<Alez> چه خلوت شد :/
<Lemon> سلام دوستان. من گزینه جستجو توی یک تاپیک خاص که جز گزینه های یک تاپیک مثل سابسکرایب شدن هست را بالای تاپیک پیدا نکردم.
<Lemon> مشکلم این پست هست:
<Lemon> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,29372.msg317082.html#msg317082
<Lemon> درایور مودم وایمکس ایرانسل ر ابا موفقیت نصب کردم و چراغ مودم یو اس بی هم روشن میشه (قرمز) که نشانه شناسایی مودم هست ولی وقتی این دستورات را میزنم
<Lemon> wimaxc -i
<Lemon> >search
<Lemon> این خطا را میگیرم
<Lemon> ERROR: Device I/O control request failed
<Lemon> چون تاپیک قدیمی وبد نمیدونستم کار درستیه دوباره بیارمش بالا یا نه
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-28
<hamid> سلام دوستان
<Guest90362> یه ارور دریافت کردم در موقع باز کردن نرم افزار هام و همچنین موقع لاگ این کردن میخواستم ببینم کسی میتونه کمک کنه
<Guest90362> فقط نمیدونم چه طوری عکس صفحه رو اینجا ا\لود کنم
<Guest90362> ارورش یه چیزی تو این مایه هاست
<Guest90362> the application update-apt-xapian-index has closed
<Guest90362> v inke
<Guest90362> executable pad: usr/bin/ubuntu-installer
<mx> سلام
<mx> من دبیان kde نصب کردم ولی software management رو در system setting نمیبینم!!!
<alimj> :/
<rasoulgsm> sudo apt-get update
<rasoulgsm> i cant login with root user in ubuntu server
<rasoulgsm> can you help me ?
<Alez> :|
<isecure> hi
<isecure> is here every one ?
<isecure> i need help
<isecure> it's serius
<isecure> hey
<isecure> is here any body ?
<Kalinos> salam
<noob> سلام.
<noob> چه طور یه نرم افزار خاص رو با (مثلا کروم) رو با کارت گرافیک انویدیا اجرا کنم؟
<noob> نرم افزار های
<noob> nvidia-prime  ,      bubmblebee
<noob> رو هم نصب کردم
<noob> چه طور یه نرم افزار خاص رو با (مثلا کروم) رو با کارت گرافیک انویدیا اجرا کنم؟
<farooghkz> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
 * pacman256 is trying to make openbox multi language
 * alimj is trying to make Pandora box multi language :-P
 * pacman256 googled pandora box
<alimj> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AC%D8%B9%D8%A8%D9%87_%D9%BE%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%AF%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%A7
 * pacman256 cant c links
<alimj> Pandora Box definition is available on Wikipedia in both Persian and English languages
 * pacman256 installed pacman4console and now he is playing
 * pacman256 is thinking why he is speaking english
<pacman256> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<hamkalasi> سلامalimj
<pacman256> lol
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-20
<MITTRA> Sallam Azzizn Ubuntu
<MITTRA> Zendeh bad Ubuntu Solus, Linuxmint Redhat  and scientific Linux etc..
<MITTRA> Iraninha az Iran hasteed ? Baradar khaharan azziz Linux #1 asst
<MITTRA> Be jonbesh Azadi Linux bepavandeed...
<MITTRA> ubuntu.com , linuxmint.com opensuse.org and solusio
<MITTRA> Iranian azziz be dooostan Yad bedaheed Linuxo mikrosoft ashghal bybye
<MITTRA> ALLO ALLO kasi injast lol
<MITTRA> https://solus-project.com
<MITTRA> Khodahafez  azzizan zendeh bad linux
<saman> hello world :)
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-21
<safeith> سلام
<safeith> وقت بخیر دوستان
<thrall> سلام کسی هست
<thrall> بام نیست
<thrall> چرا کککسسسییی ارسی نمیاد
<thrall> وب سایت تازه ما از نظر امکانات چه جوره thrall.ml
<thrall> بییایین یه وقتی بزاریم اون موقع ببیییاااییممم
<thrall> hello
<hossein> سلام بر همه ی دوستان
<hossein> من به یک مشکل در اوبونتو بر خورد کردم . نرم افزار
<hossein> xamp
<hossein> را که مخصوص لوکال هست رو نصب کردم و ولی وقتی جوملا را بر روی آن نصب می کنم و صفحه ی اصلی را لود می کنم با خطای زیر مواجه می شوم
<hossein> ممنون می شوم مرا راهنمایی کنید
<hossein> No configuration file found and no installation code available. Exiting...
<hossein> این خطا را میده
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-22
<thund3r0f> names
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-23
<home_> any livin'?
<home_> ?
<home_> ?
<home_> ?
<home_> ?
<thrall> hello
<thrall> هچکس یوخدی
<thrall> thrall.ml
<thrall> pclinux.blog.ir
<mehdiMj> salam hamegi
<mehdiMj> avalin vorod va khoda hafez :)
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-24
<RedFox> salam dustan
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-25
<Guest44487> سلام دوستان ، من تازه می خوام  اوبونتو نصب کنم ، بعد داخل صفحه ای که آرم اوبونتو میاد برای لود شدن گیر میکنه جلو نمیره
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-20
<navid> salam dostan
<navid> man roy lap top windows 7 orginal daram mekhastam ubunto setup konm ke etelaat az dast naravd lotfan rahnmeii koneed  tashakoor
<Ali_> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-22
<hihi> hi
<hihi> is that anybody hear ?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-25
<shangul> lubotu3, ubuntu
<lubotu3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-19
<rharati> root error in ubunu instalation
<MasterPiece> hi lubotu3`
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-20
<Sarafaran20> Dd
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-23
<alijaberi_96> سلام
<alijaberi_96> کسی هست
#ubuntu-ir 2020-02-21
<saeid> hi
<saeid> کسی هست؟
<tafa> hi there
#ubuntu-ir 2020-02-22
<nader> سلام
<nader> فاک
<nader> ها ها
